# Tour de France 2022 with SPOILERS



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

Spoiler #1: The big glossy TdF mag is a bit disappointing this year.

I buy it every year. It has nice maps and stage guides, and best of all free socks and other tat. It's an annual ritual. My wife throws the tat at me and I pretend to be at the roadside, pushing 10 year old French children out of the way to catch it.

Now, this year's tat is OK - a pair of socks and some coasters. The coasters are a step up in quality from beer mats, and have some rather bad artwork on them including pictures of Merckx and Anquetil that don't look much like them. So 7/10 for tat.

But what's disappointing is the stage guide. Most of the stages have a little message saying that the stage profile was unavailable at the time of going to press, with a QR code to link to the TdF website. WTF? There's a map of the route opposite, so the profile is hardly a mystery. And the stage profile is the first thing that you look at in a stage guide. Also, for those few stage guides that do have profiles, they are printed in pale yellow on white so they are very indistinct. So 2/10 for the stage guide.

I'm wearing the socks as I type.

Here's an example. All but 5 of the stages are like this:


----------



## rich p (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> My wife throws the tat at me and I pretend to be at the roadside, pushing 10 year old French children out of the way to catch it.





I'll miss the socks if I don't buy it after your review - what a dilemma!


----------



## rich p (24 May 2022)

I'm wondering if Bardet and Lopez (I'm not picking him again!!!) will do the Tour after bailing out of the Giro?


----------



## matticus (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> But what's disappointing is the stage guide. Most of the stages have a little message saying that the stage profile was unavailable at the time of going to press, with a QR code to link to the TdF website. WTF?



Sounds an utter waste of time! The stage profiles mystery is possibly not their fault, but still ...

If I buy anything, I hold out for the Cycling Weakley preview edition - usually much cheaper, and (as you have confirmed) more upto date!


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm wearing the socks as I type.



Photo's or it didn't happen


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Photo's or it didn't happen


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

matticus said:


> If I buy anything, I hold out for the Cycling Weakley preview edition - usually much cheaper



I'm not a cheapskate. I'll pay good money for free tat.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 646058



have seen more exciting designs to be fair....


----------



## cougie uk (24 May 2022)

Pah. The stage profiles are the most important bit.


----------



## Shadow (24 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> View attachment 646058



Are you sure those came out of the mag?
They look like something my near blind aunty knitted...they are not festooned with 'LeTour' logos etc.!
Or have you put them on inside out?


----------



## BurningLegs (24 May 2022)

I usually buy it, too but might try another publication this year. Anyone who picks up a good one please post the tip-off here!


----------



## rich p (24 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Are you sure those came out of the mag?
> They look like something my near blind aunty knitted...they are not festooned with 'LeTour' logos etc.!
> Or have you put them on inside out?



I think that sock shows the profile of one of the stages they haven't got the profile of...


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

Shadow said:


> Are you sure those came out of the mag?
> They look like something my near blind aunty knitted...they are not festooned with 'LeTour' logos etc.!
> Or have you put them on inside out?



Admittedly they aren't as snazzy as previous years. But look at these amazing coasters! Be the envy of your friends!


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2022)

Pog is doing his home tour starting on Wednesday. Easy warm up race for him.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Pog is doing his home tour starting on Wednesday. Easy warm up race for him.



I'm in preparation too, I've dusted off my old TdF cap for watching TV.


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2022)

Bardet to the tour. 
View: https://twitter.com/romainbardet/status/1536244289176485889


----------



## BurningLegs (13 Jun 2022)

What is that for a tweet?! A screenshot of himself on the lockscreen of his phone, uploaded to Twitter to celebrate his inclusion in the squad? How strange!!

Is he (or the team) sponsored by whatever app it is that is showing that notification, perhaps?!


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2022)

BurningLegs said:


> Is he (or the team) sponsored by whatever app it is that is showing that notification, perhaps?!


Yes, the app maker sponsors the team.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2022)

De Gendt out.

View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1536625207435304962?t=Wi0rI4i1cwfQ0krIwPxoYg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2022)

Right that's the champagne sorted


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> De Gendt out.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1536625207435304962?t=Wi0rI4i1cwfQ0krIwPxoYg&s=19




It's a tough gig to do both. MVDP may even find that!

TdG has been racing last week too when you'd expect him to rest up if he was to do the Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> It's a tough gig to do both. MVDP may even find that!
> 
> TdG has been racing last week too when you'd expect him to rest up if he was to do the Tour.


He usually rides home across half the world after.....age catching up on him, know the feeling Tommy


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He usually rides home across half the world after.....age catching up on him, know the feeling Tommy



Was it him and Ten Dam who used to do that mad stuff?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Was it him and Ten Dam who used to do that mad stuff?


Seem to remember him and Benoot ?maybe I'm wrong.
It's Wellens.....got the country right at least 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-gendt-and-wellens-to-ride-1000km-home-from-lombardy-to-belgium/


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Right that's the champagne sorted
> View attachment 648944



probably better off betting on which stage he pulls out on...


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> probably better off betting on which stage he pulls out on...


I'm old enough to remember when he finished on the Podium at the Tour


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2022)

Peter Sagan winning in the T de Suisse wets the appetite for a green jersey fight in the Tour with MVDP and WVA amongst others.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Peter Sagan winning in the T de Suisse wets the appetite for a green jersey fight in the Tour with MVDP and WVA amongst others.


Really hope he can challenge them.....whens the odds out !


----------



## Chislenko (15 Jun 2022)

Can I place a side bet that G. Martin will be in the following positions on completion of each stage.

43
28
62
47
15
13
8
6
14
23
17
14
8
11
13
15
17


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Can I place a side bet that G. Martin will be in the following positions on completion of each stage.
> 
> 43
> 28
> ...


6th.....you been on the sauce allready 😁


----------



## matticus (15 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Can I place a side bet that G. Martin will be in the following positions on completion of each stage.
> 
> 43
> 28
> ...



OK ... I'll give you 10:1. How much ya got?


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2022)

Jumbo Visma out of the T de Suisse with Covid

Could impact selection for the Tour for Kuss and Dennis perhaps


View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1537350010181935105?s=20&t=Hdby1sxHedoM45dZdHTc0g


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Jumbo Visma out of the T de Suisse with Covid
> 
> Could impact selection for the Tour for Kuss and Dennis perhaps
> 
> ...



Apart from the bit where they say it has no consequences for the Tour selection yet. Team Jumbo-Visma | Corona forces Team Jumbo-Visma to abandon in… – https://www.teamjumbovisma.com/news/news/corona-forces-team-jumbo-visma-to-abandon-in-switzerland/

But they would say that, wouldn't they?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Jumbo Visma out of the T de Suisse with Covid
> 
> Could impact selection for the Tour for Kuss and Dennis perhaps
> 
> ...



Sagan for Green 💚


----------



## Shadow (16 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sagan for Green 💚



You betting on this? Or are the odds not good enough?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2022)

Shadow said:


> You betting on this? Or are the odds not good enough?


Only outright winners on bet365 at moment


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

Adam Yates will be struggling to be fit...

...how's Egan Bernal doing?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Adam Yates will be struggling to be fit...
> 
> ...how's Egan Bernal doing?


Get Richie Carapaz a business class from Columbia booked !


----------



## BurningLegs (17 Jun 2022)

Pidcock and Yates both out of TdS with covid.

Maybe we will see Tao at the Tour?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

BurningLegs said:


> Pidcock and Yates both out of TdS with covid.
> 
> Maybe we will see Tao at the Tour?


Mmm and Hayter ?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

That's a lot of support riders but who are they going to be riding for?
G? Martinez?
Maybe they should all lose a bunch of time early on and go stage hunting!
Pog, Vingegard and Rog for the 1,2,3 anyway


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> That's a lot of support riders but who are they going to be riding for?
> G? Martinez?
> Maybe they should all lose a bunch of time early on and go stage hunting!
> Pog, Vingegard and Rog for the 1,2,3 anyway


Yea I like the sound of that ! Bring Tao and Rodriguez and take the race on for stage wins.At least it would make it exciting 😁
Somehow can't see Sir Dave thinking mmm let's not target Yellow and have some fun with the youngsters.
Can only really see G and Martinez as joint GC and see how it plays ?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Can only really see G and Martinez as joint GC and see how it plays ?



I guess so. I'm hoping Adam Yates will be ready in time too for a few stage win attempts. Simon is supposed to be going for stages but he might see how long he can hang on in the GC given the Giro disappointment?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> I guess so. I'm hoping Adam Yates will be ready in time too for a few stage win attempts. Simon is supposed to be going for stages but he might see how long he can hang on in the GC given the Giro disappointment?


Has Adam ever finished on the podium....obviously not me.Given the chance I'm positive I could of been a contender.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

Two sites with the possible Tour line-up for Ineos both without Luke Rowe!

https://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=17&y=2022&k=8

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-france/2022/gc/startlist/startlist

Seems very odd unless they know something we don't?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Has Adam ever finished on the podium....obviously not me.Given the chance I'm positive I could of been a contender.



4th in 2016 behind some bloke called Froome, some other bloke called Bardet and a guy who became invisible...Nairo!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> 4th in 2016 behind some bloke called Froome, some other bloke called Bardet and a guy who became invisible...Nairo!


Personally speaking for myself might aswell be last as come fourth


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Personally speaking for myself might aswell be last as come fourth



3rd loser as the Yanks say!


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jun 2022)

I hope some stricter Covid precautions are implemented for the TdF or it could potentially be Covid chaos.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> I hope some stricter Covid precautions are implemented for the TdF or it could potentially be Covid chaos.


Think there all going to have to...

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1538014938177757186?t=ZzREM0O2vEV-HhtDK9_cSQ&s=19


----------



## mjr (19 Jun 2022)

San Remo is the only race ridden by both Pog and Rog so far this year. Keeps some doubt about how they compare, I guess.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jun 2022)

No Miguel Ángel López .

Translated tweet:
_Miguel Ángel López will not be present at the start of the Tour de France in Copenhagen, according to sources close to @Ciclo21 . I was hoping to get to the French event to fight for the CG. Superman continues with hip discomfort that forced him to abandon the Giro d'Italia_


View: https://twitter.com/PROFE_RESTREPO/status/1538964435804598272


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2022)

Jumbo team.

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1539175710476185601?t=waAAQxBX2x2o4QoYk8O3Rg&s=19


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Jumbo team.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1539175710476185601?t=waAAQxBX2x2o4QoYk8O3Rg&s=19




No Dennis! He'll probably be on the transfer list...
...again!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> No Dennis! He'll probably be on the transfer list...
> ...again!


How mean he's had a bad tummy......reality is Rohans in his bedroom writing down what teams he hasn't been to 🙄


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> How mean he's had a bad tummy......reality is Rohans in his bedroom writing down what teams he hasn't been to 🙄


Load up! Load up! Load up the silver bullets! 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2022)

Froome 

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1539595523652460545?t=sroJI-5YmuQFJRs_VMNMRw&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jun 2022)

Caleb continues his quest to win stages in all 3 GTs* in a year

View: https://twitter.com/Lotto_Soudal/status/1539518869567590402



* Except the Giro


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jun 2022)

Anyone know if it's tomorrows or next week's Cycling Weekly that will be the TDF one?


----------



## matticus (23 Jun 2022)

That's reminded me: Gideon Coe always does a pre-TDF special show around the Thursday before Le Depart. It's a cracker every year!

SO I believe it will be *Thu 30th June* - that's next week. *6Music*. Don't miss it! (like I do, most years ... )

Ah, here ya go: you can make track suggestions

View: https://twitter.com/gidcoe/status/1539276602336493576?t=EJ4W0MBT9n0cLdR-7Pok5w&s=19


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2022)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-france/2022/startlist

clearly changing and provisional, some teams are long lists, some are only who has been confirmed but useful to keep track...


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2022)

Hope he's up for the Tour https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ga...and-back-on-the-bike-in-tour-de-france-boost/


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2022)

According to PCS, Hayter, Simon Yates and Gino Mader are all out of the TdF


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jun 2022)

Mad how many teams are playing the "were not even considering GC" I mean leaving Yates out and going with Matthews and Groenewegen really says this ! He must be dissapointed they feel he's not even up for a stage win ?


----------



## Shadow (24 Jun 2022)

BEX are in a difficult situation. They are in a 6 way dog fight with Cofidis, Movistar, EF, Lotto and israel to avoid relegation from WT status. They all need UCI points! Management must feel points will be easier to gain from Matthews (MM) and Groenewegen (DG) and let Yates ride the Vuelta, where MM and DG are unlikely to gain piles of points.
Of course, by the time the Vuelta comes around, some teams will be in an even more desperate situation. Time will tell if BEX is one of those teams.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jun 2022)

Shadow said:


> BEX are in a difficult situation. They are in a 6 way dog fight with Cofidis, Movistar, EF, Lotto and israel to avoid relegation from WT status. They all need UCI points! Management must feel points will be easier to gain from Matthews (MM) and Groenewegen (DG) and let Yates ride the Vuelta, where MM and DG are unlikely to gain piles of points.
> Of course, by the time the Vuelta comes around, some teams will be in an even more desperate situation. Time will tell if BEX is one of those teams.


Yea take your point....excuse the pun !
I don't overthink the points thing as a rule but I guess it's tight.
How many points can you get as a top 5 finisher in tour stages....can't see bling doing better than that 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jun 2022)

I don't know much about the UCI points thingy but I've read that the TdF is not the place to look for them. It's much more competitive but no extra points. Better to go hunting stage wins in the Tour of Nowhere in Particular. 

Something like that anyway


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jun 2022)

I'd of thought with Yates it was either knee playing up or lack of fitness.....it's easy to forget he won two stages of the Giro.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd of thought with Yates it was either knee playing up or lack of fitness.....it's easy to forget he won two stages of the Giro.


 Personally, I find it easy to forget the entire Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

He was never going to change his mind about Cav...

View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1541391176552562694?t=8RmsPMlfYTMANJ34egsBjg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

To be honest with the Quick Step team,I'm not really that suprised about Cav.Jakobson is the fastest sprinter out there at the moment.
But no Remco, Allaphillipe also....sh1tty team by the looks of it.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

Kwiatowski out,fist tour he's missed in 6 years.Big loss I think as he's a grafter.Rider I allways enjoy watching.

View: https://twitter.com/kwiato/status/1541423838315126785?t=Wj01WW_HP3nfZMWXGvphNg&s=19


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know much about the UCI points thingy but I've read that the TdF is not the place to look for them. It's much more competitive but no extra points. Better to go hunting stage wins in the Tour of Nowhere in Particular.
> 
> Something like that anyway


I commend Inrng's weekly updates on the UCI league table, the latest of which is https://inrng.com/2022/06/uci-world-tour-21-june/ (and there should be another tomorrow).

Linked on there, there's an explanation of what race offers what points. If you're a stage hunter, you'd be better at the Tour unless you can also win one-day races. A Tour stage win offers 120 points, down to 5 for fifth, but stage wins in the smaller races aren't actually as pointy, with the highest offering only 60 points for a stage win somewhere like Suisse or Dauphiné, while UAE stages are only 40 points: a Tour stage is worth 3 UAE stages this year.

High GC finishes in a smaller stage race are worthwhile if a rider can't sustain it over 3 weeks (180 for 5th place in Poland, for example), but if they can read a one-day race, the two late August one-day classics at Hamburg and Bretagne offer 400 for the win all the way down to 2 for 60th (same as Donostia San Sebastian) and the Canadian GPs in early September are in the first division alongside Lombardia offering 500 down to 3 for 60th, so I can see why some team bosses might keep one or two riders away from the Tour to target those.

But I think no World Tour races overlap with the Tour this year, so otherwise, it's the best place to send your most likely winners, isn't it? So I also don't really understand Bike Exchange not putting in any GC challenge and taking both Matthews and Groenewegen, unless they're fearing one will crash or get disqualified. Movistar also look a bit complacent and they are not that far ahead of the relegation battle.


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2022)

It's like history repeating itself. Police raid homes of Bahrain-Victorious riders, staffers on the eve of Tour de France https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...s-houses-raided-on-the-eve-of-tour-de-france/


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> It's like history repeating itself. Police raid homes of Bahrain-Victorious riders, staffers on the eve of Tour de France https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...s-houses-raided-on-the-eve-of-tour-de-france/


Was just reading that....seems odd ? Or are they just p1ssed off they never found anything last year....


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

Bora team for Tour de France 

Grossschartner, Haller, Konrad, Kämna, Politt, D. van Poppel, Schachmann, Vlasov

Vlasov for a podium place 😁


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He was never going to change his mind about Cav...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1541391176552562694?t=8RmsPMlfYTMANJ34egsBjg&s=19




I'm super-annoyed. 

Ridiculous decision too. They'll get more publicity out of Cav winning one stage than Jakobson winning the green jersey.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I'm super-annoyed.
> 
> Ridiculous decision too. They'll get more publicity out of Cav winning one stage than Jakobson winning the green jersey.


Jakobson won't win the green jersey.Im not sure how many sprint stages there are....4/5 ? But I'm guessing he thinks there's no room for two sprinters and Jakobson is the fastest.
Do I think Cav could win a stage....yea without doubt.But it's Lefverve,maybe he likes Merckx or owes him one 🙄


----------



## Shadow (27 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Vlasov for a podium place


...but at 11/4, not worth much of a punt?!



Cathryn said:


> They'll get more publicity out of Cav winning one stage than Jakobson winning the green jersey


..only in ingerrland! (and manxland, obvs)



Adam4868 said:


> Do I think Cav could win a stage....yea without doubt


Indeed. But so could Jakobsen. Agreed that if you can only take 1 sprinter, it has to be the dutch guy.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jun 2022)

I have no concerns about Jakobsen, I like and respect him enormously. Just think it's a shame.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

Shadow said:


> .but at 11/4, not worth much of a punt?!








The early bird catches the worm 😁


----------



## Shadow (27 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> The early bird catches the worm


Nice. Lets hope he has recovered from the plague.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

Shadow said:


> Nice. Lets hope he has recovered from the plague.


Or to put it another way......let's hope Pog and Rog have some bad days 😁


----------



## Chislenko (27 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Or to put it another way......let's hope Pog and Rog have some bad days 😁



Adam, sorry to burden you with this question but you do seem the most knowledgeable / interested / well read on the subject but if a team gets relegated at the end of this year does the points thingy carry on the following years giving said teams a chance of getting promotion back to the top.

Secondly how would it work with the relegated teams amassing points as obviously "second division" teams are not invited to all races.

And thirdly what if a team who are not on the list (Caja Rural / Eolo Kometa / Uno X) amassed more points than those on the list, where do they stand?

You will notice I didn't use the team of a thousand sponsors as an example as I couldn't spell it 😟


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Adam, sorry to burden you with this question but you do seem the most knowledgeable / interested / well read on the subject but if a team gets relegated at the end of this year does the points thingy carry on the following years giving said teams a chance of getting promotion back to the top.
> 
> Secondly how would it work with the relegated teams amassing points as obviously "second division" teams are not invited to all races.
> 
> ...


Im really not that knowledgeable! @rich p or @Shadow will more than likely know more than me.(wouldn't be hard)
But I think the points resets to zero every Jan....and every three years the points accumulated for the three seasons determine who will be in the world tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

@Chislenko sure someone posted this before maybe but there's a decent article on the points system here....
https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/02/15/the-fight-for-survival-world-tour-relegation-explained/


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jun 2022)

And of course, as @mjr says inrng does regular updates.

Trouble is, my eyes soon glaze over and I start to nod off reading on this object.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Or to put it another way......let's hope Pog and Rog have some bad days 😁



I think Vingegaard has as much of a chance ( if not more) than Rog.

Looking at it coldly it's hard to see past a 1,2,3 of Pog Rog and Vin...but many things can happen in a long GT.
I'm not going to bother with an each way bet so the bookies can sleep easy!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> I think Vingegaard has as much of a chance ( if not more) than Rog.
> 
> Looking at it coldly it's hard to see past a 1,2,3 of Pog Rog and Vin...but many things can happen in a long GT.
> I'm not going to bother with an each way bet so the bookies can sleep easy!


There's me thinking you would have had a little flutter on Mas....just for my amusement 😁


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> There's me thinking you would have had a little flutter on Mas....just for my amusement 😁



 I thought I already had but it's not on my account so I'm not sure what happened!
Did I punt on him in the Dauphine instead? fark knows...I'm a bit pissed...


----------



## cougie uk (28 Jun 2022)

FFS - Quickstep have a positive covid result. Tim DeClerq is out.

So they're sending Senechal instead. Apparently he's French Champ but he's no Cav is he ? 

Tempted to rip up my flooring in protest. That'll learn them. 

Anyone know where the nearest branch of TonTon Tapis is ?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2022)

They'll be more I'd guess...

View: https://twitter.com/romainbardet/status/1541697818573897729?t=znyDoLIYUwOuGqXL6FuQoA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2022)

cougie uk said:


> FFS - Quickstep have a positive covid result. Tim DeClerq is out.
> 
> So they're sending Senechal instead. Apparently he's French Champ but he's no Cav is he ?
> 
> ...


Cavs no Declercq....the only way in is if Jakobsen pulls out.


----------



## mjr (28 Jun 2022)

In a surprising exclusive, Eurosport are showing Stages 2 and 7 of the 2022 Tour de France this afternoon. Ideal for all you betting freaks.

Or more likely, they've typo'd the listings again.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2022)

I am rather amused at the 1730 comments on Quickstep's Insta announcement - I reckon 1725 people are furious.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jun 2022)

Losing Tim Declerq is a big loss for QS. He's a monster and IIRC played a big part in Cav's results last year. Pleased for Senechal but to be honest I know pretty much nothing about him.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Losing Tim Declerq is a big loss for QS. He's a monster and IIRC played a big part in Cav's results last year. Pleased for Senechal but to be honest I know pretty much nothing about him.


Senechal is the French road race champion and part of Jakobsens leadout team....I was more suprised he wasn't picked in the first place.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Senechal is the French road race champion and part of Jakobsens leadout team....I was more suprised he wasn't picked in the first place.



I knew he was French champ. But not much else. Doesn't sound like he's a direct replacement for Tim the Tractor.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I knew he was French champ. But not much else. Doesn't sound like he's a direct replacement for Tim the Tractor.


Theres not that many direct replacements for Decklerq ! Unless they sign someone like Ganna quick 😁
Saying that half the peloton will be breathing a sigh of relief and the other half thinking we've actually got a chance for a breakaway stage !


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I knew he was French champ. But not much else. Doesn't sound like he's a direct replacement for Tim the Tractor.



He's been a decent 2nd or 3rd ranked sprinter/lead out for tougher finishes. I think he's been thereabouts in some of the classics but, more to the point, he's a reliable team player!
I find it hard to see Cav playing second fiddle to Jacobsen if he's got a chance of winning himself, much as I love Cav and would like to see him there.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

Yea right ! 🙄


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> he's a reliable team player!





rich p said:


> I find it hard to see Cav playing second fiddle to Jacobsen if he's got a chance of winning himself, much as I love Cav and would like to see him there.


Agree it would cause difficulties, particularly if Cav was in better form. 

Cav is a great team man though, remember that season at Sky when it was all about Wiggins and he got no support even on sprint stages when Wiggo could have rolled in with the pack with jus one or two Men, Cav fought it out at the front solo and won 3 stages (*notable exception on the Champs), and on non sprint days we has busy with Domestique duties, and never complained publically, even though it was clear later he was having a torrid time. And when he was on his way back from illness he was riding as a domestique ferrying bottles to his team leader quite a lot.


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2022)

I didn't get through the CN paywall but Steve Cummings as DS seems to imply that Ineos will race the Tour aggressively and not focus just on the GC.
It's a different type of team this year with Pidcock, Ganna as stage hunters and the 3 GC 'contenders' all slightly off the pace in terms of being favourites. 
Cummings was a different rider in his day so it could be fun seeing if he can stop Ineos relentlessy doing the train. Especially as J-V do it better now!


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> I didn't get through the CN paywall but Steve Cummings as DS seems to imply that Ineos will race the Tour aggressively and not focus just on the GC.
> It's a different type of team this year with Pidcock, Ganna as stage hunters and the 3 GC 'contenders' all slightly off the pace in terms of being favourites.
> Cummings was a different rider in his day so it could be fun seeing if he can stop Ineos relentlessy doing the train. Especially as J-V do it better now!



There is also no real point in Ineos setting a relentless pace on the front, only for the two Slovenians to leave them standing on any final climbs. That only worked when they had the strongest GC rider(s).


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> There is also no real point in Ineos setting a relentless pace on the front,



Absolutely, but that doesn't seem to stop them trying! 
Let's hope they see sense this year


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

The only time it will make sense is in last 20-30km of stage 2 into Nyborg, as there will be winds on the huge bridge, possible echelon splits and only 3km to finish once off it, so it will be a crazy end to the stage and a possibility of some GC guys losing time.


----------



## matticus (29 Jun 2022)

Ineos have shown numerous attacking+different approaches to races so far in 2022 (Paris-Roubaix being the obvious win).
I would be amazed if they are the ones forming US-Postal-style trains up every decent climb.

I'm _almost _starting to like them ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2022)

So the new Cummings-style approach will be the entire Ineos team disappear to the back of the peloton for a few stages until they are hours off the lead then in a chosen stage put in a monster team TT breakaway. Something like that maybe?


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea right ! 🙄
> View attachment 650823


Like you, I'm completely shocked that the Belgian radio show "De Tribune" (The Grandstand) is favouring a Belgian rider over Slovenian and Danish riders(!)

It's almost as if they are being provocative to get people to share their nonsense on forums... That'll never work, will it?


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The only time it will make sense is in last 20-30km of stage 2 into Nyborg, as there will be winds on the huge bridge, possible echelon splits and only 3km to finish once off it, so it will be a crazy end to the stage and a possibility of some GC guys losing time.


Certainty of some GC riders being KO'd by it, I suspect. Given Nairo's strange ability to read and ride crosswinds, he may be a surprisingly high position after that stage.

There are decent high sides on that bridge, aren't there?


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> Certainty of some GC riders being KO'd by it, I suspect. Given Nairo's strange ability to read and ride crosswinds, he may be a surprisingly high position after that stage.
> 
> There are decent high sides on that bridge, aren't there?



no, more exposed than a naked eskimo's balls


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> no, more exposed than a naked eskimo's balls


I expect there are gaps so the lazy wind whips through it, but will anyone be going for a swim if some rider insists on trying to make the echelon too wide? The sort of situation where in Holland or Zeeland they would be going into the roadside dirt for a cartwheel. I think it's difficult to tell from photos because it's such an alien landscape that it's difficult to get an idea of sizes, but it looks like the sides are barely as tall as a car:





(source)


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jun 2022)

i'm not seeing any shelter from the wind....

I was talking to Carlton Kirby last night, he was getting excited about getting excited about the carnage on this stage.....


----------



## matticus (29 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> i'm not seeing any shelter from the wind....



The team buses aren't on there yet.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> Like you, I'm completely shocked that the Belgian radio show "De Tribune" (The Grandstand) is favouring a Belgian rider over Slovenian and Danish riders(!)
> 
> It's almost as if they are being provocative to get people to share their nonsense on forums... That'll never work, will it?



or they realize that they have no chance at yellow so try to give a bit of a positive spin on what they can achieve ?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

Another rider out.

View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1542109770144006144?t=BwXQSvbuT17gJs6_fr8WgQ&s=19


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Another rider out.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1542109770144006144?t=BwXQSvbuT17gJs6_fr8WgQ&s=19




If he's fit that might strengthen their team. Did he do the Giro?

No, he didn't!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> If he's fit that might strengthen their team. Did he do the Giro?
> 
> No, he didn't!


That's the thing with Pog....we sort of don't think he needs a team does he ?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

Saying that @rich p you'd maybe have thought Almeida ? Or is that a case of there's only one leader.


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> That's the thing with Pog....we sort of don't think he needs a team does he ?



Let's hope that some other teams can put him under a bit of pressure with multiple GC contenders 
J-V and Ineos largely


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Saying that @rich p you'd maybe have thought Almeida ? Or is that a case of there's only one leader.



Knackered from the Giro?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Knackered from the Giro?


Didn't even notice him there 🙄
Yea your probally right,he won the nat road race didn't he ? So that'll be him done for a while.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Let's hope that some other teams can put him under a bit of pressure with multiple GC contenders
> J-V and Ineos largely


Must admit I've not looked to closely but looks to be some dissapointing teams ? Like there not even considering challenging GC....I mean yes maybe they don't fancy there chances against Pog or Rog but at least pretend your going to challenge them !


----------



## Chislenko (29 Jun 2022)

With all these withdrawals I may have to revise upwards my G. Martin daily positions 🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2022)

Like Pinot is really going to be Gaudu's domestique ! I'll be honest I wouldn't have Pinot down for a podium,I'm not that mad but surely stage wins at least.Expect tears again .....

View: https://twitter.com/GaetanScherrer/status/1542147113454379010?t=1qalm9be17my1mKEGzkcWA&s=19


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Must admit I've not looked to closely but looks to be some dissapointing teams ? Like there not even considering challenging GC....I mean yes maybe they don't fancy there chances against Pog or Rog but at least pretend your going to challenge them !



especially as a covid withdrawal or two amongst the top contenders, which is quite possible, could throw the whole race open


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> especially as a covid withdrawal or two amongst the top contenders, which is quite possible, could throw the whole race open


Of course....noticed no Chavez for EF who I thought looked good ish this season,all in for Uran in a definate stage hunting team.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> I didn't get through the CN paywall but Steve Cummings as DS seems to imply that Ineos will race the Tour aggressively and not focus just on the GC.
> It's a different type of team this year with Pidcock, Ganna as stage hunters and the 3 GC 'contenders' all slightly off the pace in terms of being favourites.
> Cummings was a different rider in his day so it could be fun seeing if he can stop Ineos relentlessy doing the train. Especially as J-V do it better now!


At least you know where you stand with Ineos.....
Martinez says Yates is leader,Ganna says Martinez is leader and Thomas says the team is going for stages....which we all know means "were going to see if G can stay upright,Yates can last more than a week and Martinez can find his form again.
There going for GC....you don't really think there not !


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jun 2022)

Another Covid casualty
Bryan Coquard out for Cofidis, replaced by Pierre-Luc Périchon.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> At least you know where you stand with Ineos.....
> Martinez says Yates is leader,Ganna says Martinez is leader and Thomas says the team is going for stages....which we all know means "were going to see if G can stay upright,Yates can last more than a week and Martinez can find his form again.
> There going for GC....you don't really think there not !



or ...."we have no idea how good Pidcock is a stage racing or high mountains so don't want to say he might outshine them all"


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I am rather amused at the 1730 comments on Quickstep's Insta announcement - I reckon 1725 people are furious.


Well, Lefevre could run a masterclass on how to use team selections to troll the internet!


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Another Covid casualty
> Bryan Coquard out for Cofidis, replaced by Pierre-Luc Périchon.



Daryl Impey out for Israel too. They seem to have a few people positive or close contacts of...


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Daryl Impey out for Israel too. They seem to have a few people positive or close contacts of...


As long as Chris is healthy I can relax 🤩


----------



## cougie uk (30 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Daryl Impey out for Israel too. They seem to have a few people positive or close contacts of...



He missed the presentation too - wonder if that was related ? 

Lets hope we can get through the Tour without Covid cutting swathes through the field.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Jun 2022)

cougie uk said:


> He missed the presentation too - wonder if that was related ?
> 
> Lets hope we can get through the Tour without Covid cutting swathes through the field.



I may have been tad hasty announcing Impey out actually..... from IPT website


> Israel – Premier Tech will make a late change to its Tour de France line up after *Omer Goldstein* was deemed a high risk close contact while travelling to Copenhagen. With the high risk of transmission at this time, the team has decided to replace Goldstein with Canadian Guillaume Boivin, who has joined the team today.
> 
> “_It pains me deeply to give up the Tour de France that I worked so hard for and expected to do well at. It’s devastating really. But I do understand the team’s decision to not take the risk and endanger the health of my teammates. I wish my teammates the best for the next three weeks_,” said Goldstein.
> 
> ...



inevitable more will test positive during the race as there isnt much of a bubble.

Bahrain team were searched again this morning too - are they the new Festina?


----------



## matticus (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jun 2022)

First few replies are class ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TamauPogi/status/1542408766272020481?t=oSbr2kIlPFjcSUMSkYWdpA&s=19


----------



## cougie uk (30 Jun 2022)

Scathing there !!


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> First few replies are class !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TamauPogi/status/1542408766272020481?t=oSbr2kIlPFjcSUMSkYWdpA&s=19




Miaow!


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2022)

UK TV coverage starts 1445 on itv4, 1450 on Eurosport 1 (or after the Giro stage ends, by the looks of the EPG) and 1500 on s4c HD. Highlights 1900-2000 on itv4, 2115-2230 on Eurosport 1. and 2200-2230 on s4c.


----------



## geocycle (1 Jul 2022)

Really looking forward to this one. Pog looks nailed on and is the best rider but no team to give resilience, JV are the best team with the second best rider, Ineos have several potential winners if Pog and Rog fall off! Bring it on.


----------



## matticus (1 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Highlights 1900-2000 on itv4



I've filled out the TV in the lounge booking form. Beer o'clock! 👍

EDIT: I've just remembered/realised that Stage2 (Sat) is the one with the crazy bridge finish, so I'm rather more excited about that than a Prologue!
But still - it's Le Tour! On a Friday night! What's not to like?!?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jul 2022)

Bissegger FTW? He's the earliest starter of the main favourites and rain is forecast during the stage

You can get 3/1 on him which is decent as probably only Ganna would beat him and he's out an hour later when the chance of rain is much higher

Ganna will _probably _win but evens is poor value


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Bissegger FTW? He's the earliest starter of the main favourites and rain is forecast during the stage
> 
> You can get 3/1 on him which is decent as probably only Ganna would beat him and he's out an hour later when the chance of rain is much higher
> 
> Ganna will _probably _win but evens is poor value


Had Van Der Poel e/w at 17/1
I think it's between Ganna (obviously) and Bissegger, Van Aert.
Odds aren't good enough.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

Start times of some favourites 
15:07 - Bissegger
15:11 - Van der Poel
15:20 - Roglič
15:26 - Pedersen
15:34 - Küng
15:41 - Thomas
15:42 - Vingegaard
16:03 - Ganna


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2022)

I'm really looking forward to the TDF.
In particular how MVP and Wout Van Aert get on. I have a sneaky suspicion that should Rogliç have a bad time or crash out, WVA will be on the podium.


----------



## geocycle (1 Jul 2022)

I see the TdF bingo has started already with the drugs raid on Bahrain Victorius, will we get the comedy gendarme moment and the French farmers traditional protest?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

Stuck at work a while....obviously playing on phone it's Friday !
Doesn't look good 

View: https://twitter.com/ChristopherLBje/status/1542856482001227778?t=iEliXEywPnCbKH670MZEDQ&s=19


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jul 2022)

Good to see Chris Boardman back on ITV4.

Edit: Terribly technical TT course with the extra hazard of rain. A course for the brave.


----------



## FishFright (1 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Bissegger FTW? He's the earliest starter of the main favourites and rain is forecast during the stage
> 
> You can get 3/1 on him which is decent as probably only Ganna would beat him and he's out an hour later when the chance of rain is much higher
> 
> Ganna will _probably _win but evens is poor value





Spoiler: Do we do spoilers on this thread or ..



Not off to a great start with several falls


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

FishFright said:


> Spoiler: Do we do spoilers on this thread or ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not off to a great start with several falls


No spoil away


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

FishFright said:


> Spoiler: Do we do spoilers on this thread or ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not off to a great start with several falls



The title says with SPOILERS, so spoilo away!


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Scary cornering!


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

You can't win the Tour today but you can blah blah blah....


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

Think it's more " just stay on your feckin bike" from the team radio.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Think it's more " just stay on your feckin bike" from the team radio.



Let's hope Geraint stays upright!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Let's hope Geraint stays upright!!!


Either that or a skinsuit made out of bubble wrap ?


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2022)

Not much coverage of G's run so far. Maybe a blessing - probably not pretty. Still got a gilet on apparently. Probs not used to this kind of weather, being from Wales and all that... 

edit - in safe & sound 8th as of now


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Not much coverage of G's run so far. Maybe a blessing - probably not pretty. Still got a gilet on apparently. Probs not used to this kind of weather, being from Wales and all that...
> 
> edit - in safe & sound 8th as of now



Decent ride by GT and Vingegaard


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2022)

*WTF?*

They've started already? Nobody told me. 

I thought it was starting tomorrow 

I wondered why the Velogames entry deadline was so early.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jul 2022)

Obviously, with the rain and technical bits, a day for a cyclo-cross rider more than a pure with TT rider.

The technical bridge section, was there really a need for that in a TT?


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2022)

It was always Ganna be a struggle in the wet...

edit: especially if Robbie MacK' is saying how good you're looking...


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2022)

I nominated Wout van Aert to win today's stage on Veloskin's FB page. Hope he does


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> It was always Ganna be a struggle in the wet...
> 
> edit: especially if Robbie MacK' is saying how good you're looking...



Ouch


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Carlton farking Kirby.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Jul 2022)

TdF TT courses seem to be designed so that pure TT riders don't get too far ahead in the GC. Hence, the reason for being over technical.


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Blimey, Lampaert!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2022)

Sockgate!


----------



## Peter Salt (1 Jul 2022)

Thomas: Wear a £3k skinsuit for aero gains, keep your gilet on.

Commentators: It's all done and dusted after van Aert's performance. Lampaert: Hold my hydration tabs


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

Lampaert WTF ! 

View: https://twitter.com/Cycling_Memes1/status/1542900958593695744?t=GuDQ2t9wYQx6luFhAaNY8g&s=19


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Carlton farking Kirby.




Can't see him winning @rich p

1st stage and he's already said mr bird song


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> Can't see him winning @rich p
> 
> 1st stage and he's already said mr bird song



And some of the riders have 'invested' in this.... 
... maybe they got a free £5 bet from Bet365 too!


----------



## rich p (1 Jul 2022)

Good ride by Pidcock, faster than Thomas who confessed he'd been too cautious... 
... and forgot to take off his gilet


----------



## Peter Salt (1 Jul 2022)

Spot the difference:


----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2022)

does Adam Blythe's shirt need an outside aerial


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Good ride by Pidcock, faster than Thomas who confessed he'd been too cautious...
> ... and forgot to take off his gilet


Geraint Thomas 39th to T1 then 4th from T1 to the finish.
In his interview he implied he stopped listening to the car and just went for it after T1.
To be fair he probally had some of the worst weather.


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Geraint Thomas 39th to T1 then 4th from T1 to the finish.
> In his interview he implied he stopped listening to the car and just went for it after T1.
> To be fair he probally had some of the worst weather.



Sensible ride really. One crash and he could have been out.


----------



## Milzy (1 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Lampaert WTF !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cycling_Memes1/status/1542900958593695744?t=GuDQ2t9wYQx6luFhAaNY8g&s=19




Haha not bad for a farmers son from Belgium. I feel sorry for Steffen B. His DS told him to go all in with so much rain on so many corners. Pure stupidity. Desperate to get yellow.


----------



## Peter Salt (1 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> Haha not bad for a farmers son from Belgium. I feel sorry for Steffen B. His DS told him to go all in with so much rain on so many corners. Pure stupidity. Desperate to get yellow.


More like desperate not to get relegated.


----------



## Domus (1 Jul 2022)

Ineos need to employ a carer just for G. 

Last year "Don't forget your Garmin"

One year later, "Don't forget to take off your gilet"

Next year, "G, where's your bike?"


----------



## Cathryn (1 Jul 2022)

Lampaert was so happy. It was pretty adorable.


----------



## Martinsnos (2 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Carlton farking Kirby.



Appreciate many don’t like David Millar but I prefer deciding myself if something is exciting etc etc (ITV4) than being told ‘this is the most exciting thing ever’ [from the off, in a stupid computer generated studio] (Eurosport)!!!


----------



## Martinsnos (2 Jul 2022)

Fell off ‘before’ the banana skin!!!
(Photo - ITV4).


----------



## DRM (2 Jul 2022)

I thought the course was very scary, especially with all the black and white paint on the pedestrian crossings, at both sides of a corner too, made worse with the rain, it really seemed like survival mode without losing too much time for the majority, let’s see what the bridge brings later today


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2022)

DRM said:


> I thought the course was very scary, especially with all the black and white paint on the pedestrian crossings, at both sides of a corner too, made worse with the rain, it really seemed like survival mode without losing too much time for the majority, let’s see what the bridge brings later today



indeed that tight corner before the bridge was madness


----------



## DRM (2 Jul 2022)

Tho other thing was the size of some of those chain rings,  it's a good job they go down the start ramp!


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2022)

DRM said:


> I thought the course was very scary, especially with all the black and white paint on the pedestrian crossings, at both sides of a corner too, made worse with the rain, it really seemed like survival mode without losing too much time for the majority, let’s see what the bridge brings later today


The iconic blue paint bike lanes through junctions were ironically troublesome for the TT too!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jul 2022)

Perfectly to script, Magnus Cort KoM


----------



## Domus (2 Jul 2022)

Magnus Cort is wearing my two year old granddaughter’s helmet whilst riding Noddy’s bike.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2022)

Valverde hit by a vehicle


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> Valverde hit by a vehicle


Training ride....no serious injury's.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2022)

bring on the bridge,... bring on the wind


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jul 2022)

Ugh… here we go
chop fest


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2022)

Humber bridge looks different to last time I went over it


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Humber bridge looks different to last time I went over it



Imagine the poor sods who have to commute over this twice a day…


----------



## roadrash (2 Jul 2022)

carnage


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jul 2022)

Good Sprint after the crashes.

But, was it this bridge?






Edit: or was it, the Copenhagen interpretation by Niels Bohr.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Good Sprint after the crashes.
> 
> But, was it this bridge?
> View attachment 651246
> ...



The TV series one was Öresund Bridge on the border between Denmark and Sweden whereas TdF used The Great Belt Fixed Link which lies wholly within Denmark.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2022)

Wow that sprint by Jakobsen !


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jul 2022)

Much as I wish Cav was there, how wonderful to see Jakobsen win after all he's been through.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jul 2022)

In other TDF news G. Martin has gone from 83rd yesterday to 80th today, he is on the march 🙂


----------



## tribanjules (2 Jul 2022)

Froome already a minute adrift of mainnsuspects - only had one proper stage !


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Froome already a minute adrift of mainnsuspects - only had one proper stage !



That was as a result of the time trial, he was one of the 169 riders all given the same time today.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Much as I wish Cav was there, how wonderful to see Jakobsen win after all he's been through.


You can see why he chose Jakobson though....


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Froome already a minute adrift of mainnsuspects - only had one proper stage !


Went down at some point aswell....it'll be some achievement if he finishes this Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2022)

😁

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1543253433540550656?t=hZ5d02DUJoDRCRiiDnH74Q&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> You can see why he chose Jakobson though....



Would Cav have won? Who knows! Jakobson was the sensible decision but my heart would have done with Cav!


----------



## Milzy (2 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Would Cav have won? Who knows! Jakobson was the sensible decision but my heart would have done with Cav!



Jakobson won’t make it to Paris. Cav would have done. Jakobson almost died & was in a coma so there’s another great story there. It’s time people let the Cav thing go now.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> Jakobson won’t make it to Paris. Cav would have done. Jakobson almost died & was in a coma so there’s another great story there. It’s time people let the Cav thing go now.



My original post: ‘Much as I wish Cav was there, how wonderful to see Jakobsen win after all he's been through.’


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> Jakobson won’t make it to Paris. Cav would have done. Jakobson almost died & was in a coma so there’s another great story there. It’s time people let the Cav thing go now.


There's no points in getting to Paris....


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2022)

Another flat one today.
Apart from filling ASO's pockets with cash, I'm not sure the effort, logistics and rider irritation is worth the start in Denmark.
It's not even interesting scenery.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Another flat one today.
> Apart from filling ASO's pockets with cash, I'm not sure the effort, logistics and rider irritation is worth the start in Denmark.
> It's not even interesting scenery.



Yes, it is another record and fast forward to the last 15km day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jul 2022)

I’ve loved everything about the Grand Depart so far, the team presentation in the Tivoli Gardens was terrific and all those crowds out for yesterday’s stage were magnificent. I have to admit to being a bit of a fan of Denmark, I’ve visited twice and loved it.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Another flat one today.
> Apart from filling ASO's pockets with cash, I'm not sure the effort, logistics and rider irritation is worth the start in Denmark.
> It's not even interesting scenery.


What does it cost....think I read 5 million euros ? There again pretty good for a tourism advert maybe.
Didn't do Yorkshire any harm and look at the sh1thole that is...
I'm from Lancashire 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> Is a push to the head different to a punch to the head - David Gaudu?!
> (Is the rule different if you are the lead French rider in a French race?).



It was Stefan Küng, who is Swiss, not Gaudu. 

I'm not sure what conspiracy theory fits that. Maybe Küng lives next door to UCI HQ


----------



## Martinsnos (3 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It was Stefan Küng, who is Swiss, not Gaudu.
> 
> I'm not sure what conspiracy theory fits that. Maybe Küng lives next door to UCI HQ



I removed my post - must get more sleep!!!


----------



## Martinsnos (3 Jul 2022)

Do we know yet if Tadej Pogačar is on a different brand of tyre?


----------



## Chislenko (3 Jul 2022)

I'm still struggling to comprehend the "New" Christophe Laporte!


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> There again pretty good for a tourism advert maybe.
> Didn't do Yorkshire any harm and look at the sh1thole that is...
> I'm from Lancashire 😁



We still get tourists riding the 2014 TDF route.

Avoiding Lancashire 

(I may live in Yorkshire but I'm an East Midlander by birth. You're all funny northerners to me  )


----------



## Martinsnos (3 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> I removed my post - must get more sleep!!!



Ah - realised now, ITV4 got it wrong (at least 3 times!).


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> What does it cost....think I read 5 million euros ? There again pretty good for a tourism advert maybe.
> Didn't do Yorkshire any harm and look at the sh1thole that is...
> I'm from Lancashire 😁



Denmark is largely dull. I think they overpaid


----------



## nickb (3 Jul 2022)

Why all the hate for Denmark? 

I think it looks amazing and it’s great to see the locals cheering all along the route without crowding all over the road and hassling the riders.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2022)

nickb said:


> Why all the hate for Denmark?
> 
> I think it looks amazing and it’s great to see the locals cheering all along the route without crowding all over the road and hassling the riders.



Not hate but just a pointless waste of effort, money and resources. This stage is a bore-fest of an exhibition for Cort so far, instead of what should be a competitive stage in the world's greatest cycle race.
In my humble etceteras...


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jul 2022)

Punters complain about flat stages in the first week of the tour being boring. Hold the front page.


----------



## nickb (3 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Punters complain about flat stages in the first week of the tour being boring. Hold the front page.



Exactly - there are another 18 stages yet…


----------



## nickb (3 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> …instead of what should be a competitive stage in the world's greatest cycle race.


World’s biggest cycle race, in the same way that the World Cup is the biggest football tournament. 

Neither are the ‘greatest’ (in my humble etc.)


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jul 2022)

2014 Stage 1 Buttercups Pass and Cavs crash 
Stage 2 Blubberhouses etc 
Stage 3 er...oh yes Cambridge to London zzz Always are dull stages


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2022)

dylan groan again takes stage 3


----------



## Chislenko (3 Jul 2022)

83
80
98

G Martin starting as he means to go on!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> 83
> 80
> 98
> 
> G Martin starting as he means to go on!



Ahead of Uran ( and Froome)


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2022)

Just watched the highlights and then saw the news about the shootings in Copenhagen ☹️
Puts a downer on things and puts a bike race into perspective !


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched the highlights and then saw the news about the shootings in Copenhagen ☹️
> Puts a downer on things and puts a bike race into perspective !



Yeah, I thought that was really hard for Copenhagen after such a high. Poor Danes. 

Interesting discussion on the Breakaway on GCN about Robbie McEwan coaching Groenewegen’s mental comeback.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Ahead of Uran ( and Froome)



Mike, don't get me wrong, I want him to do well, and come the hillier stuff he will vault up the order but unfortunately will never be in the same league as the best climbers.

Cofidis would be better off sending him to some lower ranked races and picking up some anti relegation points.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Thomas: Wear a £3k skinsuit for aero gains, keep your gilet on.



Thought he was refreshinly honest in the interview!

And they've done a podcast about it:
https://uk-podcasts.co.uk/podcast/watts-occurring/episode-71-the-gilet-pod


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jul 2022)

On the subject of World Tour relegation what exactly are Israel expecting to achieve at TdF ?


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> On the subject of World Tour relegation what exactly are Israel expecting to achieve at TdF ?



Froome is very very very nearly there (still!). Only 10-15W off his best ever FTP and still wants it as much as ever!

Reminds me of Tim Henman now, when everyone camped out on the hill cheering him on to an inevitable quarter final exit!!


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2022)

@Mike_P - probably very little apart from an almost-certain relegation at the end of the year. That's disappointing for the rider we know who's signed for them for 2023.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Another flat one today.
> Apart from filling ASO's pockets with cash, I'm not sure the effort, logistics and rider irritation is worth the start in Denmark.
> It's not even interesting scenery.





Adam4868 said:


> What does it cost....think I read 5 million euros ? There again pretty good for a tourism advert maybe.
> Didn't do Yorkshire any harm and look at the sh1thole that is...
> I'm from Lancashire 😁


I think its a good to do the grand depart abroad, widens the overall cycling appeal net.

The long bridge was pretty scenic for a man made structure, and I believe its high point was higher than the highest point on the subsequent road stage!! But yes overall not the most interesting of stages, but then the early road stages often aren't, magnificent Yorkshire aside....


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think its a good to do the grand depart abroad, widens the overall cycling appeal net.
> 
> The long bridge was pretty scenic for a man made structure, and I believe its high point was higher than the highest point on the subsequent road stage!! But yes overall not the most interesting of stages, but then the early road stages often aren't, magnificent Yorkshire aside....



We'll agree to disagree on the outside France starts (apart from neighbouring countries, maybe!) , but my main issue is that the route planners have endeavoured to make the first week more interesting than in Cipo's days. It can be competitive and not necessarily overly sprint friendly and even enable non-GC and sprinters to wear yellow for a day or two.

Heigh ho, I'm sure it will improve back in France


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

It might have been more luck than planning, but this year's Giro organisers totally nailed their opening 3 stages. Even the time trial actually felt exciting - not often I say that ...


----------



## Milzy (4 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Mike_P - probably very little apart from an almost-certain relegation at the end of the year. That's disappointing for the rider we know who's signed for them for 2023.



Even if they are relegated to conti level, the riders are still too fast for Froome.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

BurningLegs said:


> Reminds me of Tim Henman now, when everyone camped out on the hill cheering him on to an inevitable quarter final exit!!



I'd say that's way off. Froome is a multiple GT winner; Henman was basically top-10 in the world at his best, and a Grand Slam was unlikely, but a nice dream to chase. He knew that; but because he was "ours", the Brits cheered him on at Wimblydon. Nowt wrong with that, unless you only ever back favourites?!?

(Oh, and BTW he did actually win a quarter-final. It was quite a famous occasion. 👍)


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> but my main issue is that the route planners have endeavoured to make the first week more interesting than in Cipo's days.


Did you mean less? I'm not sure what your point is? 

And to be fair a time trialist was in yellow, first up. Ok there wasn't a stage where a breakaway might have got up the road and stayed away, but a time trial and 2 bunch sprints, one with a few peloton splits is OK for first 3 days


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Did you mean less? I'm not sure what your point is?



I meant that in the recent past (IMHO) they have tried to make the first week more interesting than a sprint fest but have failed so far this year.

Never mind, I may well be in a minority though who find the ITTs dull (unless it's decisive at the end) and the Denmark stages less than interesting and a waste. 

I'll say no more! 
Done whingeing!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I'd say that's way off. Froome is a multiple GT winner; Henman was basically top-10 in the world at his best, and a Grand Slam was unlikely, but a nice dream to chase. He knew that; but because he was "ours", the Brits cheered him on at Wimblydon. Nowt wrong with that, unless you only ever back favourites?!?
> 
> (Oh, and BTW he did actually win a quarter-final. It was quite a famous occasion. 👍)


I don't think it's way off to compare cheering on Froome who realistically has no real hope in this tour, with cheering on Henman who in his day had a similar lack of hope. Of course it's true that Froome is past multiple winner, which Henman never was. But supporting him now is just as much of a sentimental exercise. 

As you say nothing wrong with a bit of irrational sentiment in supporting people, unless you only ever back winners.

Come on Thibault!


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I meant that in the recent past (IMHO) they have tried to make the first week more interesting than a sprint fest but have failed so far this year.
> 
> Never mind, I may well be in a minority though who find the ITTs dull (unless it's decisive at the end) and the Denmark stages less than interesting and a waste.
> 
> ...



Get the uninteresting stages out of the way while the excitement of the Tour starting is still hot. Wahey! the Tour has started! Who cares if it's a bit of a bore, it's the Tour!. Look at my novelty socks! You need to keep the more interesting stuff towards the end of the second week when the novelty has worn off.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I meant that in the recent past (IMHO) they have tried to make the first week more interesting than a sprint fest but have failed so far this year.
> 
> Never mind, I may well be in a minority though who find the ITTs dull (unless it's decisive at the end) and the Denmark stages less than interesting and a waste.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on ITTs, particularity opening prologues (unless its a young Chris Froome crashing into a marshal). I didn't even bother to watch the highlights, but at least it gives the TT boys a purpose early doors, ahead of being team workhorses! I actually quite enjoy a TTT as an opening stage as it sometimes throws the yellow jersey out someone quite random, depending on who is leading their team over the line.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

I'd prefer it if it was game on from the start....save the sprint stages for a while.They can almost become rest days for some 🙄
Make the first stage short with a brutal climb so it's puts pressure on the GC men...make them earn there money.
Whilst were at it bring back a team TT aswell...sort of missed it now it's gone.
Final moan,do away with the final procession day...do we really need it.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The long bridge was pretty scenic for a man made structure,


So is this.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> So is this.....



Yebbut only the likes of Tom Pidcock and Nairo could get over that. MVDP would get stuck.


----------



## Milzy (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd prefer it if it was game on from the start....save the sprint stages for a while.They can almost become rest days for some 🙄
> Make the first stage short with a brutal climb so it's puts pressure on the GC men...make them earn there money.
> Whilst were at it bring back a team TT aswell...sort of missed it now it's gone.
> Final moan,do away with the final procession day...do we really need it.



TTT was awesome & now you only see it in Zwift racing leagues.


----------



## Chislenko (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Final moan,do away with the final procession day...do we really need it.



Agree totally, it's like having a football match where there is a gentleman's agreement that no-one can score in the final ten minutes.

I often wonder and I feel sure it must have happened, how aggrieved would you feel if you were in second place by a couple of seconds knowing you had to ride 150 Kms and not try to go for the win.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Agree totally, it's like having a football match where there is a gentleman's agreement that no-one can score in the final ten minutes.



Well ... very often, no-one scores in the last hour anyway. At least SOMETHING happens on the Champs Elysees!
There is guaranteed excitement; with a final TT or mountain stage, there could be stalemate, with no change in GC. They won't always be Lemond-vs-Fignon stylee ...

Anyway, I enjoy it, so there :P


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> There is guaranteed excitement; with a final TT or mountain stage, there could be stalemate, with no change in GC.


How so ? 
There's allways a chance for GC.....you do remember Pogis TT 😁
As cycling fans we want heartbreak and tears don't we....not sipping champagne on a bike.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> How so ?
> There's allways a chance for GC.....you do remember Pogis TT 😁
> As cycling fans we want heartbreak and tears don't we....not sipping champagne on a bike.



Was Vingegaard likely to pull back 5 minutes?

And yes, *I* want to see the champagne - just once a year. Please!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Was Vingegaard likely to pull back 5 minutes?


Last year no....but it wouldn't have stopped him trying.


matticus said:


> And yes, *I* want to see the champagne - just once a year. Please!


You'll be excited to know this year the winner has also to perform a song....
He's allready been practising

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1543918930808504326?t=hXQusw_VDYlVWg0YZxWKwg&s=19


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2022)

nickb said:


> Why all the hate for Denmark?
> 
> I think it looks amazing and it’s great to see the locals cheering all along the route without crowding all over the road and hassling the riders.


I agree with you, the crowds look to have been about as great as the Yorkshire/Cambridge start, but certain people on here want flat racing over dramatic landscapes, rather than the other way round!


----------



## DRM (4 Jul 2022)

Must admit I’ve enjoyed watching the Danish stages, it’s nice to see somewhere different


----------



## Chislenko (4 Jul 2022)

I suppose a couple of stages in Denmark will see the organisers bring home the bacon!


----------



## geocycle (4 Jul 2022)

The overseas stages bring some really enthusiastic crowds and a great atmosphere. Yorkshire was one the best events I’ve ever been to. I’m not a fan of time trials although the wet roads helped to add a frisson on Friday and for me 90% of a sprint stage is going to be dull wherever it is held. That’s what the highlights shows are for, recorded to avoid the adverts of course.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

Can tell it's a rest day ! 
1 Right, no 180/200k stages....max 150k.

2 In a sprint stage have bigger bonus's for intermediate sprint 30 seconds,and another at 10 seconds.

3 More gravel and cobbles.....who doesn't like them !


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I often wonder and I feel sure it must have happened, how aggrieved would you feel if you were in second place by a couple of seconds knowing you had to ride 150 Kms and not try to go for the win.


The 1989 Tour where Lemond beat Fignon is the best finish to a Grand Tour ever witnessed....fact !


----------



## Milzy (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> The 1989 Tour where Lemond beat Fignon is the best finish to a Grand Tour ever witnessed....fact !



Agree because the French nugget wouldn’t accept simple science on aerodynamics clearly shown to him. Hahaha.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> The 1989 Tour where Lemond beat Fignon is the best finish to a Grand Tour ever witnessed....fact !




no one can argue with that statement , and sadly, it isnt likely to ever happen again seeing as the last day is now nothing short of a parade.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jul 2022)

I was wondering, seeing as it's a rest day, if you could engineer a course with * guaranteed* crosswinds. The only idea I can come up with is a lopsided cambered road. Like a velodrome banking but without the bend. That goes on for miles.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> no one can argue with that statement , and sadly, it isnt likely to ever happen again seeing as the last day is now nothing short of a parade.


Less than 20% of 272 timed grand tours have finished with the second-placed rider within a minute of the leader. The Paris stage is inevitably pretty flat (no mountains near it). The second-placed rider would almost never get into a breakaway on such a flat stage and, even if they managed to, the leader's team and the sprint teams would never let it get to the finish with enough time. There is no point the GC riders contesting a Paris road stage. It would only risk crashes and the race ending in farce.

The closest ever Grand Tour, the 1984 Vuelta, finished with a flat stage into Madrid. As far as I can tell, the finale was left to the sprinters.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Less than 20% of 272 timed grand tours have finished with the second-placed rider within a minute of the leader. The Paris stage is inevitably pretty flat (no mountains near it). The second-placed rider would almost never get into a breakaway on such a flat stage and, even if they managed to, the leader's team and the sprint teams would never let it get to the finish with enough time. There is no point the GC riders contesting a Paris road stage. It would only risk crashes and the race ending in farce.
> 
> The closest ever Grand Tour, the 1984 Vuelta, finished with a flat stage into Madrid. As far as I can tell, the finale was left to the sprinters.


That's because the final stage isn't really a race stage as such....there's etiquette and all that bollox.
But getting back to your point....
The margin between first and second has been under a minute 19 times at the Vuelta a España. This has only occurred 10 times at the Tour de France, but on 23 occasions at the Giro d’Italia.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2022)

Positive side of Covid 19...

I tested positive today which means I can't pick up the grandkids afetr school this week...Oh no!!!!!!!

But I can watch wall to wall TdF guilt free...Oh yes!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> But I can watch wall to wall TdF guilt free...Oh yes!!!!!



An with the local beverage of your choice, perhaps?
(Is your fridge big enough?)


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Positive side of Covid 19...
> 
> I tested positive today which means I can't pick up the grandkids afetr school this week...Oh no!!!!!!!
> 
> But I can watch wall to wall TdF guilt free...Oh yes!!!!!


Get well soon ! 


Shadow said:


> An with the local beverage of your choice, perhaps?
> (Is your fridge big enough?)


Was going to say hope he's not lost his smell and taste....but Rich would drink meths anyway.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Positive side of Covid 19...
> 
> I tested positive today which means I can't pick up the grandkids afetr school this week...Oh no!!!!!!!
> 
> But I can watch wall to wall TdF guilt free...Oh yes!!!!!


get well soon rich


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> get well soon rich



But not too soon.


----------



## Aravis (4 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Less than 20% of 272 timed grand tours have finished with the second-placed rider within a minute of the leader. The Paris stage is inevitably pretty flat (no mountains near it). The second-placed rider would almost never get into a breakaway on such a flat stage and, even if they managed to, the leader's team and the sprint teams would never let it get to the finish with enough time. There is no point the GC riders contesting a Paris road stage. It would only risk crashes and the race ending in farce.
> 
> The closest ever Grand Tour, the 1984 Vuelta, finished with a flat stage into Madrid. As far as I can tell, the finale was left to the sprinters.


Whenever this gets discussed, I always find myself saying that we are guessing as to what would actually happen and we won't know until it does. Sure, the odds are long against making any difference in the end, but the team in second place could still shake things up and make everyone nervous. The last time I remember splits causing actual time differences on the Champs Elysees was in 2008, when Carlos Sastre lost 7 seconds to the second-placed man. It can happen.

The overall winner of the 1985 Vuelta, Eric Caritoux, took the final point-scoring place (15th) on the final sprint stage, suggesting that he was being properly attentive. My recollection from that time is that the second placed rider was expected at least to make a visible effort. I'm not sure who first said Paris should be a procession. Probably Armstrong.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Get well soon !
> 
> Was going to say hope he's not lost his smell and taste....but Rich would drink meths anyway.



Only when I've run out of cooking sherry and brake fluid...


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> An with the local beverage of your choice, perhaps?
> (Is your fridge big enough?)



Pint of Harveys?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Pint of Harveys?


Out of the bottle in a brown paper bag..... etiquette dear boy.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> But not too soon.



The strain that seems to be around now gives positive tests for about 10 days so that's a fair few stages. Hope it's not too bad for you.


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2022)

So, back to the race today.
A sprint? One for the break? Or the day when MVDP starts to look lively?



rich p said:


> Pint of Harveys?



Just the one? Unlikely to last to the first climb today.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> So, back to the race today.
> A sprint? One for the break? Or the day when MVDP starts to look lively?


Mvdp has allready said he fancies this one....I've gone with Pidcock 😁


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> ...I've gone with Pidcock



Nice choice.
Nice e/w odds?

I’ve never been a great fan but would like Saga to show the yung’uns he’s still got it.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2022)

80/1 ! 
Yea Sagan has another stage win at least I think...


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> 80/1 !
> Yea Sagan has another stage win at least I think...



Must admit I love the showboating Sagan, his issue nowadays is that there are other guys who can get over the lumps and sprint at the end, so he has more competition on what used to be a nailed on Sagan stage (or a second place, seem to recall he did about 4 2nd places in a row)
WVA, MVDP, Pidcock we think, Hayter possibly has that sort of stage in him, Matthews as ever, so Sagan's chances are diminishing, but if he can get up the road without any of those.....and such break doesnt blow itself apart trying to drop Sagan 'cos they fear his sprint....


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> 80/1 !



Wow.


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Positive side of Covid 19...
> 
> I tested positive today which means I can't pick up the grandkids afetr school this week...Oh no!!!!!!!
> 
> But I can watch wall to wall TdF guilt free...Oh yes!!!!!



Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Must admit I love the showboating Sagan, his issue nowadays is that there are other guys who can get over the lumps and sprint at the end, so he has more competition on what used to be a nailed on Sagan stage (or a second place, seem to recall he did about 4 2nd places in a row)
> WVA, MVDP, Pidcock we think, Hayter possibly has that sort of stage in him, Matthews as ever, so Sagan's chances are diminishing, but if he can get up the road without any of those.....and such break doesnt blow itself apart trying to drop Sagan 'cos they fear his sprint....



Yeah, he has too much competition for stage wins, I'd put him 50:50 to get even one this year. But he's gotta be strong for Green, if he gives it a go 👍
One of the sports great characters (now that he's got a wife, and less podium girls to ... "distract" him ... )


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> now that he's got a wife,



now that he's got an ex-wife, I believe...


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> The Paris stage is inevitably pretty flat (no mountains near it). The second-placed rider would almost never get into a breakaway on such a flat stage and, even if they managed to, the leader's team and the sprint teams would never let it get to the finish with enough time. There is no point the GC riders contesting a Paris road stage. It would only risk crashes and the race ending in farce.


This is true. There are lots of stages on which any change in GC is highly unlikey, and any attempt can be easily neutralised so no one tries. So 90% of the reason no one attacks the leader on the final stage is that there is just no point. The small remainder is tradition.

Cobbled final stage Roubaix - Paris anyone?


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is true. There are lots of stages on which any change in GC is highly unlikey, and any attempt can be easily neutralised so no one tries. So 90% of the reason no one attacks the leader on the final stage is that there is just no point. The small remainder is tradition.



here here. I like the traditions of it, yellow jersey photo calls, a sip of champers, a chance for old stagers / retirees to spin off the front up the Champs for a lap, just like a a rider going thru his home town can go off the front for a few minutes to say hello to everyone. 

There is still plenty of kms for racing proper, And if two riders every got to Paris separated by 2 or 3 seconds, then I'm sure there would be some proper racing on the Paris laps to try to cause a split or two.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Yeah, he has too much competition for stage wins, I'd put him 50:50 to get even one this year. But he's gotta be strong for Green, if he gives it a go 👍
> One of the sports great characters (now that he's got a wife, and less podium girls to ... "distract" him ... )



i think his moaning about being blocked was a bit rich, now hes reposting about aerts fine for littering much as i hate to say as i like the guy it seems hes got some sour grapes about not having the form he had in the past .As far as the wife i thought he is divoreced unless hes remarried ?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jul 2022)

I'll wager a bet he wins a stage....might not have the pure speed but he's a sh1t hot bike handler and can hold his own in a sprint !


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> As far as the wife i thought he is divoreced unless hes remarried ?



DO keep up please:



rich p said:


> now that he's got an ex-wife, I believe...


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> now that he's got an ex-wife, I believe...



It shows how different media coverage of cycling is, compared to - say - soccer, that this isn't discussed more. They didn't exactly keep their wedding low-profile!
Anyway, I wish them both well (and son Marlon). Happy memories:


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i think his moaning about being blocked was a bit rich, now hes reposting about aerts fine for littering much as i hate to say as i like the guy it seems hes got some sour grapes about not having the form he had in the past .As far as the wife i thought he is divoreced unless hes remarried ?



he had a point re being blocked though, WVA went from centre of road almost to the barriers to close him out, poetic justice that Groen.... went round the otherside of him to win it. i'm not sure Sagan has the legs anyway, but he was definitely checked.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2022)

I've given up trying to understand when changing direction in a sprint is considered naughty and worthy of relegation/DQ and when it isn't. It seems to be applied somewhat inconsistently. Although there is some poetic justice at Sagan being cut off against the barriers so even if I pretended to understand, I wouldn't care much.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> he had a point re being blocked though, WVA went from centre of road almost to the barriers to close him out, poetic justice that Groen.... went round the otherside of him to win it. i'm not sure Sagan has the legs anyway, but he was definitely checked.



from the angle i saw it looked like it he could have got around if he had the legs till the last moment when he was fading and then WVA took the line .Then again its all open to interpretation  
upshot to me much as i admire the chap the last couple of years haven't been kind to him what with covid etc etc but hey hes still going to be a lot faster than 99.9 % of us even on his worst day


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> It seems to be applied somewhat inconsistently.



Yeah - I like a good post-mortem row, but there don't seem to BE any rules, so I can never get too excited about infractions in a sprint.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2022)

What a ride by WVA


----------



## nickb (5 Jul 2022)

Geraint Thomas: “wossisface - Wout” 

Proof that you can take the boy out of Cardiff, but you can’t take Cardiff out of the boy 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jul 2022)

Yes, an incredible individual effort by “wossisface - Wout”.

Thingyo rode well too.


----------



## Chislenko (5 Jul 2022)

83
80
98
73

He's on his way back!


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2022)

What an incredible last 11/13km.
Not only WVA but Van Hooydonck and Benoot to set him up. He still had to TT the last 10 km but he's not exactly a poor TT rider. But it took almost half that for any other teams to come together to put a chase together.
Poor Philipsen, he won't enjoy watching re-runs at the line.


----------



## Domus (5 Jul 2022)

Philipsen needs to go to Specsavers 

To be fair though, he came from a loooooooong way back.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Jul 2022)

Cracking end of race today! And Calais looked NICE! Bearing in mind it’s our family tour’s Grand Depart in a few weeks, I was encouraged!


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2022)

Philipsen  not the first to do it and I doubt he will be the last


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Cracking end of race today! And Calais looked NICE!


No, Nice is on the south coast. 🤡



> Bearing in mind it’s our family tour’s Grand Depart in a few weeks, I was encouraged!


Aw! All those lovely ports and you ended up with Calais, which has been rebuilt recently to be so obnoxious for cycling that I've read you now have to wait for an escort car. Did someone else book it?  Anyway, I hope it's better than my last visit or recent reports and you get to the pretty bits of town shown on the TV easily.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2022)

I've just seen it pointed out that WvA won the last two stages of the '21 Tour. So his placings have gone 1,1,2,2,2,1


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> No, Nice is on the south coast. 🤡
> 
> 
> Aw! All those lovely ports and you ended up with Calais, which has been rebuilt recently to be so obnoxious for cycling that I've read you now have to wait for an escort car. Did someone else book it?  Anyway, I hope it's better than my last visit or recent reports and you get to the pretty bits of town shown on the TV easily.



Don’t you rain on my parade! It’s going to be fantastic!


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2022)

I think touring to/from Calais deserves another thread ...
... but if I may make one comment:

It's rare that a Grand Tour stage links two local ports together. So I'm VERY tempted to make a ride of this stage route into a day trip!
[Of course every rider present must do the Eagle's Wings dance at some point, that's Da RUlez.]

And WHAT a stage! The planners must be feeling very smug.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jul 2022)

Looking at Strava stats for 80 riders nice to see their GPS devices are as inaccurate as everyones with up to 2000ft differences in elevation gained.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

What a load of old cobbles....

Could be carnage but at least it's dry


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Looking at Strava stats for 80 riders nice to see their GPS devices are as inaccurate as everyones with up to 2000ft differences in elevation gained.



Oh dear. You've given me an idea. It would be interesting to look at the distribution of values. And it would take ages messing around with spreadsheets. Time wasting here we come

Mind you - it's not necessarily true to say that they are _inaccurate_. I suspect that they are _imprecise_. Which is different. But some of them may be inaccurate.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> What a load of old cobbles....
> 
> Could be carnage but at least it's dry


Got yesterday's stage mixed up with today's ! Too many late nights....MVDP fancied this 😁


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Got yesterday's stage mixed up with today's ! Too many late nights....MVDP fancied this 😁



A few of the classics boys might too.
Asgreen, Lampaert, Pollitt etc?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> A few of the classics boys might too.
> Asgreen, Lampaert, Pollitt etc?


Had Phillipson and Mohoric.....just to make sure 😊


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh dear. You've given me an idea. It would be interesting to look at the distribution of values. And it would take ages messing around with spreadsheets. Time wasting here we come
> 
> Mind you - it's not necessarily true to say that they are _inaccurate_. I suspect that they are _imprecise_. Which is different. But some of them may be inaccurate.


I'm going to make (yet another ...) rash prediction - there will be a few outliers amongst the 180-odd GPSes that are 1000' feet out - and over 90% will be much more tightly grouped.
But of course GPSes will never be very good at measuring elevation gain - at least not compared to their distance measuring. And of course they're not actually designed to measure _distance _- they only measure POSITION (the clue is in the name!).
Simple geometry - and the limitations of using satellites - means that elevation will never be as accurate as position.

And you probably know all this already ...


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

I'd be doing this stage on a full susser!


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Had Phillipson and Mohoric.....just to make sure 😊


That's the 💋 of 🪦 for all them!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2022)

...and again - almost into the back of a team car. Jeez


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

Oh no WVA spill ... and he just nearly clobbered a team car, what's going on


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> ...and again - almost into the back of a team car. Jeez



That was almost curtains!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

Got to say ... seeing the peleton rocketing along at 85 kmh on yesterdays stage was a thing of wonder


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

What chubby tyres do the pros use on cobbles 32c?


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

sagan crashed then had a mechanical


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

how much comedy can a bike exchange contain


----------



## cougie uk (6 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> how much comedy can a bike exchange contain



That was comedy gold !!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2022)

Here you go Rich - is this exciting enough for ya? 
WVA have to situp for super dom duties.... How unlucky can you be to get a team mate's bike who happens to be 6'8" or summit


----------



## cougie uk (6 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> What chubby tyres do the pros use on cobbles 32c?



30mm today according to GCN. 
We should have cobble sectors on every race I think. So much excitement.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

chaos


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

roglic chasing to get back on after going down


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2022)

Pog in yellow end of the day?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Roglic down !


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

Roglic 2 mins 30secs behind


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Pog in yellow end of the day?


Good chance he can win this stage !


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2022)

Jumbo bad luck day...

edit: maybe the jerseys and car having a camo effect in all this dust and muck


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Jumbo bad luck day...




bit of an understatement


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2022)

Hay bale pushed into the road.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2022)

Roglic group looking cooked imho


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Roglic group looking cooked imho


Roglic won't get back.....I doubt Vingegaard and Van Aert will either.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2022)

Pog for the stage win... let's see 

edit: actually no chance, this can be stricken from the record


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Pog in yellow end of the day?



you would think so. He’s in virtual yellow now and catching the lead group


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2022)

Bloody graphics on ITV


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2022)

Great day out on the cobbles.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Great day out on the cobbles.


Too stressful....give me a 200k flat sprint stage any day 😁


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2022)

ITV govt that all wrong. Time for my annual moan. I can’t stand David Millar


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Too stressful....give me a 200k flat sprint stage any day 😁




I think Roglic would agree with you, ....This will restart the debate whether cobbles should be included in the tour


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ITV govt that all wrong. Time for my annual moan. I can’t stand David Millar


Sorry I've got the rights to "fecking can't stand Millar" dot.com 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2022)

Typical first week of the tour. Nothing but sunflowers and doomed breakaways. What a yawn.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> I think Roglic would agree with you, ....This will restart the debate whether cobbles should be included in the tour


As a armchair fan who didn't like that ! Feck... Israel cycling even won a stage 😆
The organisers might actually think twice about where to put that sort of stage but enjoyed that....love a bit of drama.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

How the feck did Van Aert bring that whole group back.Vingegaard ended up only losing 13 seconds to Pogi....definately team leader for Jumbo now !


----------



## Domus (6 Jul 2022)

It was very difficult keeping track.  

As Rob Hatch would say "*Riders all over the road"*


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> How the feck did Van Aert bring that whole group back.Vingegaard ended up only losing 13 seconds to Pogi....definately team leader for Jumbo now !



Yes, it's good that Vingeggaard will be Jumbo's main GC contender. A great rider.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

What a stage! 
Denmark is a distant memory... TF


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Dislocated shoulder for Roglic ☹️


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

How close was that ! 

View: https://twitter.com/robynjournalist/status/1544674911070846980?t=sgLt6Ju05xDlsxEKF3UxNw&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> How the feck did Van Aert bring that whole group back.Vingegaard ended up only losing 13 seconds to Pogi....definately team leader for Jumbo now !



I've only been half following things and at one point ISTR Wout was leading a death march of doomed and battered Jumbo survivors and hangers on a minute and something down. Then I collapsed with a broken heart at Taco getting pipped on the line. Now I look at the website and Wout is _still in Yellow._


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> On the subject of World Tour relegation what exactly are Israel expecting to achieve at TdF ?


Cough ....Simon Clarke.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Apparently Roglic put his own shoulder back in 😲


----------



## Chislenko (6 Jul 2022)

*83
80
98
73
39*


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Apparently Roglic put his own shoulder back in 😲



and to think, footballists fall over if anyone goes near them, these riders are hard as nails


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've only been half following things and at one point ISTR Wout was leading a death march of doomed and battered Jumbo survivors and hangers on a minute and something down. Then I collapsed with a broken heart at Taco getting pipped on the line. Now I look at the website and Wout is _still in Yellow._



The thing that struck me,( who watched it all while drinking tea and noshing biscuits, lounging on the sofa,) was that WVA and a couple of other JVs occasionally, did 90% of the pulling while Ineos did a tiny bit and DSM and Movistar did 3 parts of fark all to save their GC riders chances.
Mas, Bardet and possibly Thomas and Yates owe Wout a pint of Guulden Draak!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> The thing that struck me,( who watched it all while drinking tea and noshing biscuits, lounging on the sofa,) was that WVA and a couple of other JVs occasionally, did 90% of the pulling while Ineos did a tiny bit and DSM and Movistar did 3 parts of fark all to save their GC riders chances.
> Mas, Bardet and possibly Thomas and Yates owe Wout a pint of Guulden Draak!


Bettiol did his turn aswell 🙄


----------



## Chislenko (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Bettiol did his turn aswell 🙄



Yes that was strange with two up the road.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Bettiol did his turn aswell 🙄




View: https://twitter.com/Vaughters/status/1544702950215487489?s=20&t=9KW3ffVyIYF4puZkdHTF5Q


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

What a stage! Chapeau Simon Clarke


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

Feck ! 

View: https://twitter.com/LoyVictor/status/1544705296911695873?t=skHnFSsCtz8TxcFDd7wK6w&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Feck !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LoyVictor/status/1544705296911695873?t=skHnFSsCtz8TxcFDd7wK6w&s=19




Appalling!


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Feck !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LoyVictor/status/1544705296911695873?t=skHnFSsCtz8TxcFDd7wK6w&s=19


----------



## BurningLegs (6 Jul 2022)

A good video for Opi and Omi, I hope. 🙄


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2022)

I owe Stuyven a beer, says Tadej Pogačar​Yes, I think you flipping well do.
(Not sure the other GC guys will be so happy with him ... )


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Feck !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LoyVictor/status/1544705296911695873?t=skHnFSsCtz8TxcFDd7wK6w&s=19




Holy fark!


----------



## nickb (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Mas, Bardet and possibly Thomas and Yates owe Wout a pint of Guulden Draak!


Geraint Thomas appears to have an excuse for not stepping-up. He said that his rear mech was buggered after he went down and he struggled to stay in his gears.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

It was an electric stage and fab fun for armchair fans (and would have made a great one-dayer) but I'm not sure whether the risks to health, injury and carnage to the GC are suitable for the TdF.
I'm seriously uncertain having really enjoyed that madness!

A spring Classic only affects that day, but maybe a 3 week test of the best, which relies on such an element of luck, isn't appropriate for a stage race?
I'm not sure how many GC contenders are eliminated by today. Roglic? O'Connor? Froome? ) Just kidding @Adam4868 


View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1544775798636396545?s=20&t=GOY_WnrgExjxxYwMRaEiWw


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/cycling_podcast/status/1544771354288857089?t=EgaIByA4RTDHYEOH13iSTw&s=19


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/petedobos/status/1544755708465405952?s=20&t=f8yUQSO-NTQcPpEehtNBmQ


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Froome? ) Just kidding @Adam4868


Thin ice there.....😡


rich p said:


> It was an electric stage and fab fun for armchair fans (and would have made a great one-dayer) but I'm not sure whether the risks to health, injury and carnage to the GC are suitable for the TdF.
> I'm seriously uncertain having really enjoyed that madness!


Take your point but I'm going to disagree....it's dangerous descending,it's dangerous in the wet,bike racing can be dangerous full stop.
The vast majority of riders handled today's stage well,I'm not sure the accidents that did happen weren't that different what could happen say in a bunch sprint ? 
I'm for it staying 😁


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Thin ice there.....😡
> 
> Take your point but I'm going to disagree....it's dangerous descending,it's dangerous in the wet,bike racing can be dangerous full stop.
> The vast majority of riders handled today's stage well,I'm not sure the accidents that did happen weren't that different what could happen say in a bunch sprint ?
> I'm for it staying 😁



I'm really not sure, but I take your point and you may be right!
It was fun but I'm not sure if it's too much down to luck and misfortune in a GT. 
Better than Denmark though


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> It was an electric stage and fab fun for armchair fans (and would have made a great one-dayer) but I'm not sure whether the risks to health, injury and carnage to the GC are suitable for the TdF.
> I'm seriously uncertain having really enjoyed that madness!
> 
> A spring Classic only affects that day, but maybe a 3 week test of the best, which relies on such an element of luck, isn't appropriate for a stage race?
> ...




Scary footage, thanks!

Interesting to note at least 2 crashes there on tarmac.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm really not sure, but I take your point and you may be right!
> It was fun but I'm not sure if it's too much down to luck and misfortune in a GT.
> Better than Denmark though


Man up will you.....I'd have the latest CGI special effects to bring wind and rain on demand !
I've been more twitchy watching Zakarin descending !


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Can't pull too much lol....
Alberto Bettiol in @Gazzetta_it 
"Tadej told me "Let's go, Alberto!". I told him I can't pull too much because I have two guys in the front, I just wanted to break the peloton." 
Bettiol had a puncture otherwise he thinks he could have followed Stuyven and Pogacar.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Can't pull too much lol....
> Alberto Bettiol in @Gazzetta_it
> "Tadej told me "Let's go, Alberto!". I told him I can't pull too much because I have two guys in the front, I just wanted to break the peloton."
> Bettiol had a puncture otherwise he thinks he could have followed Stuyven and Pogacar.



Pog doesn't need _his _team to be strong, when he gets so much help from _other_ team's riders!

I have no idea why Stuyven did so much work for him; it was clear quite early on there was no chance of them catching the leaders and fighting for the stage win. In every similar situation ever seen ever ever ever, the GC guy - who needs time - would do most of the work, with the stage hunter sitting on.

Pog made the most of his opportunity - by riding hard to be near the front - but he owes a LOT to those two!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Pog doesn't need _his _team to be strong, when he gets so much help from _other_ team's riders!


He has his own domestiques....me,myself and I.


matticus said:


> I have no idea why Stuyven did so much work for him; it was clear quite early on there was no chance of them catching the leaders and fighting for the stage win. In every similar situation ever seen ever ever ever, the GC guy - who needs time - would do most of the work, with the stage hunter sitting on.


I'm not sure I see Stuyven the same way I do Bettiol.He had no Trek riders in the break and no GC riders to wait for....I guess you could pull him up for the final turn to the line,but that's about it.


matticus said:


> Pog made the most of his opportunity - by riding hard to be near the front - but he owes a LOT to those two!


That's also what makes him such a classy rider,never really saw him panic.Totally in control of his own race on his own.
Oops nearly forgot and the legs to do it 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Longest stage of the tour today 220k yawn.....I'm off work ! The only question is can I stop myself snoozing before the last 10k.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Longest stage of the tour today 220k yawn.....I'm off work ! The only question is can I stop myself snoozing before the last 10k.



Nothing wrong with an afternoon nap, Adam. I'm becoming an expert though I am still on my covid deathbed...


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Nothing wrong with an afternoon nap, Adam. I'm becoming an expert though I am still on my covid deathbed...


How you feeling ? Hopefully just a mild dose....mention Chris in a negative way again and my sympathy might run short though 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Hey Wout! Rise and shine! Flat stage with uphill sprint finish today. Looks tailor made for you to show us what you've got.

WVA pulls sheets over his head and groans.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> How you feeling ? Hopefully just a mild dose....mention Chris in a negative way again and my sympathy might run short though 😁



Not bad. Pottering round the garden and lying on the sofa mostly...

...which is pretty normal for me anyway

There might be a collective desire for the break of nobodies to go clear today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Not bad. Pottering round the garden and lying on the sofa mostly...
> 
> ...which is pretty normal for me anyway
> 
> There might be a collective desire for the break of nobodies to go clear today.



The entire peloton: The break has got 12 minutes. Who can possibly lead us to chase them down?
Wout: (goes and hides)


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Not bad. Pottering round the garden and lying on the sofa mostly...
> 
> ...which is pretty normal for me anyway
> 
> There might be a collective desire for the break of nobodies to go clear today.


I've put my jinx on Mohoric 🙄


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Why the hell did Trek change their strip to look like Alpecin. How will Carlton cope


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Why the hell did Trek change their strip to look like Alpecin. *How will Carlton cope *



What makes you think he will?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Why the hell did Trek change their strip to look like Alpecin. How will Carlton cope


Your more a Millar man 🙄 Leave the wordsmith to us devotees.....
The man....the legend CK.
“I feel like I’ve just arrived at the barbecue and all the sausages have gone!”


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Surely Taco can't stay away for 212kms again!


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Your more a Millar man 🙄 Leave the wordsmith to us devotees.....
> The man....the legend CK.
> “I feel like I’ve just arrived at the barbecue and all the sausages have gone!”



I detest Millar


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

I've just realised thst Astana are in the race....


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

That breakaway gets my "interesting names" seal of approval. Squinch, Taco and Cosnefrrrwah

Rob Hatch must be looking forward to it.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I've just realised thst Astana are in the race....


There in a two man race with Movistar. 😁


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

This race start is crazier than expected.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

WTF is WVA on!


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2022)

BurningLegs said:


> A good video for Opi and Omi, I hope. 🙄


Nah, not this one. It's rather different to having a banner sticking a metre into the road. Riders are not allowed to ride the dirt path next to the cobbles, but the rule is rarely enforced because they argue that they fell off the road accidentally or were pushed or some such and the edge lip makes it too dangerous to rejoin immediately. So hitting spectators or snagging roadside banners (Sagan at Flanders some years ago?) is the main risk they take for breaking that rule.



Adam4868 said:


> I'm not sure I see Stuyven the same way I do Bettiol.He had no Trek riders in the break and no GC riders to wait for....I guess you could pull him up for the final turn to the line,but that's about it.


Maybe he wanted the stage place points? Not that there are any that far back. Maybe he just wanted to show what a hard man he is, instead of getting scalped by Pogi at the line.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The entire peloton: The break has got 12 minutes. Who can possibly lead us to chase them down?
> Wout: (goes and hides)


Tim Declercq lies in bed and laughs at the TV.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Class ride by Wout but for what purpose? Obviously don't see Fulgsang as any sort of threat.


----------



## cougie uk (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class ride by Wout but for what purpose? Obviously don't see Fulgsang as any sort of threat.



Obviously he's gaining time so he can lose time in the mountains and still win the Tour.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class ride by Wout but for what purpose? Obviously don't see Fulgsang as any sort of threat.



Maybe he wants Green, Yellow AND the red combativity number tomorrow. And in true cannibal style he plans to cook and eat Magnus Cort tonight, and having done that also claim polka dots.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

I mean it's good to honour the jersey and race aggressively but he'd have been one of the favourites for this stage if he'd have sat in the peloton? 
I might eat my words but even if he won the stage....how much energy has that taken.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

It's hard to understand but he is a phenomenon


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

It's still 2 minutes but Simmonds looks a bit cooked maybe


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Pogi for the stage !


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> It's still 2 minutes but Simmonds looks a bit cooked maybe



Yeah, they needed a couple more riders up front for sure, fair play to them though, been on their own for a fair few kms ... peleton reeling them in now before the hills.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Gap will start coming down quickly now....I can't see either of them winning from a bunch.
I've invested time in this stage and just been told I've got to go out !


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Simmonds blown !


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

30km ITT for WVA now.
Easy!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> 30km ITT for WVA now.
> Easy!


Yea or no for the stage ? 
I'm going no 🙄


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea or no for the stage ?
> I'm going no 🙄



No...but if anyone can!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea or no for the stage ?
> I'm going no 🙄



Tough one, would like to see him do it but head says no.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Glad I'm going out....you two are doom and gloom 😁


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Glad I'm going out....you two are doom and gloom 😁



Don't go!
Tesco shopping will keep


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Don't go!
> Tesco shopping will keep


You try saying no to my partner ! I won't eat again.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Wonder Wout looks in good nick here ... he's got the legs for sure .... under 1 min now though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

It must


Adam4868 said:


> Gap will start coming down quickly now....I can't see either of them winning from a bunch.
> I've invested time in this stage and just been told I've got to go out !



I'm popping in and out. Gap seemed to be tumbling, but its been just over a minute for a while now ... has it stopped dropping so quickly since Simmons popped?

(Edit, no it's just me getting confused, it's still dropping)


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Daft question, but why no JV domestiques helping him out?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Daft question, but why no JV domestiques helping him out?



Wout don't need no steenking domestiques


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Bloody hell, Movistar have found themselves on the front!
They'll get a nose bleed


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Daft question, but why no JV domestiques helping him out?



Helping who? WVA?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Helping who? WVA?



Yeah, guess the breakaway pace was just to much when the three went away?


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

The only way JV could help him was by slowing down the peloton!


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

He's human!


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Who's going to want the yellow jersey?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Wout will lose loads of time here ... odd strategy?


----------



## Peter Salt (7 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Daft question, but why no JV domestiques helping him out?


As a DS, would you like 1 of your riders to do an attack destined to fail or 4?



Grant Fondo said:


> Wout will lose loads of time here ... odd strategy?


There was nothing strategic about it.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Pog is on a nother level


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Adam called it. Awesome by Pog.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pogi for the stage !


Long live the king 👑 me of course 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

It was great tv to go all in....but I genuinely think he could of won the stage and kept yellow from the bunch ? 
Admirable attempt though


----------



## cougie uk (7 Jul 2022)

I'm not sure WVA has seen the Tour before. The yellow jersey isn't meant to go off on a rampage before losing shed loads of time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I'm not sure WVA has seen the Tour before. The yellow jersey isn't meant to go off on a rampage before losing shed loads of time.



Yeah 7 mins 30 
Bet we see some more antics from the belgian lad over the next couple of weeks, I'm a fan.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Not often that a big name gets the combativity prize. That's often as not a thank-you to an obscure rider from a wildcard team for their participation in a doomed break. The big names usually have staff to be combative for them.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Pidcock has Wout about right....
'He's playing with our balls isnt he, he's taking the piss' 🤣

View: https://twitter.com/P_Knott/status/1545058373640433665?t=8trZSo78vUjcTUgThj0D8g&s=19


----------



## Milzy (7 Jul 2022)

It’s a shame Rob Hatch felt he had to apologise incase anyone becomes offended. It’s a tough sport, but everything has gone silly WOKE.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Taking a look at the GC ...

Ignoring Powless, who won't be there in the long term, so bumping everyone below 2 up by one ...

Ineos are doing a fine stealth job. They don't seem to have appeared at the front once, but they have riders in 3rd,4th,5th and 7th.

Everyone had better watch out because Nairo is in the top 10 and is ready to pounce like a puma.

Guillaume "bungy" Martin is in the top 20. Boing!



Milzy said:


> It’s a shame Rob Hatch felt he had to apologise incase anyone becomes offended. It’s a tough sport, but everything has gone silly WOKE.


Meh, it's just standard for broadcasters, it's what they are required to do. If the ground mic pics up swearing during a rugby match they trot out the same phrase. Nothing to get alarmed about. Maybe he should have added an apology for his apology, just for you.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Everyone had better watch out because Nairo is in the top 10 and is ready to pounce like a puma.



Yeah I hope Quintana does well ... not heard much about Kamna? He was good in Giro.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jul 2022)

83
80
98
73
39
20

Heading for the top 15!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ineos are doing a fine stealth job. They don't seem to have appeared at the front once, but they have riders in 3rd,4th,5th and 7th.


A.Vlasov 7th....I mean I'd have him in Ineos like a shot,but only for the right fee 😁


----------



## cougie uk (7 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> It’s a shame Rob Hatch felt he had to apologise incase anyone becomes offended. It’s a tough sport, but everything has gone silly WOKE.



Do you not think a commentator would have said anything a few years back ? I don't get this anti woke rubbish.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Heading for the top 15!


Via 90th


----------



## Peter Salt (7 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> It’s a shame Rob Hatch felt he had to apologise incase anyone becomes offended. It’s a tough sport, but everything has gone silly WOKE.


You do realise you're complaining about people being too sensitive and at the same time highlighting a comment that no normal person would even notice? Thus showing the Universe just how bloody sensitive you are


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

I was so disgusted by Pidcock's foul language that I've written to the Prime Minister...

...whover the fark that is


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Anyway, back to the Tour...

Tomorrow is the first tough summit finish to the Plank of the Beautiful Girls, which means that the GC boys will be in the mix for the first time...

...Oh, hang on, who won today? Nurse, nurse!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Anyway, back to the Tour...
> 
> Tomorrow is the first tough summit finish to the Plank of the Beautiful Girls, which means that the GC boys will be in the mix for the first time...
> 
> ...Oh, hang on, who won today? Nurse, nurse!!!!


Vlasov....sort of climb that suits him but did he do too much today ? Did well to get back after his fall.
Or will it be the resurrection of Thibaut....the great French hope 🙄
I'm torn with my pound e/w bet....


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Vlasov....sort of climb that suits him but did he do too much today ? Did well to get back after his fall.
> Or will it be the resurrection of Thibaut....the great French hope 🙄
> I'm torn with my pound e/w bet....



If the GC boys are there then Pog
EW on Ciccone in a break..it's your money


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> If the GC boys are there then Pog
> EW on Ciccone in a break..it's your money


Yea he's a good option at 22/1 and Vlasov at 18/1


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Class ride by Wout but for what purpose? Obviously don't see Fulgsang as any sort of threat.


He was depressed reading all our talk of riding on the front of the bunch to spoil the breakaway, so he found a classy way to avoid it!


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Do you not think a commentator would have said anything a few years back ? I don't get this anti woke rubbish.


Political dog whistle, innit? Rant about woke, show everyone you're a righty.

ITV4 highlights broadcast Pidcock's balls without apology.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jul 2022)

According to JV it was team tactics, WVA in the breakaway meant they did not have to ride.


----------



## Peter Salt (7 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> According to JV it was team tactics, WVA in the breakaway meant they did not have to ride.


Haven't they also said, before the race, that he was unleashed? Free to do whatever he wants today? Fact is now he's less capable of helping the team out tomorrow. Unless Rogilic already gave up? Kind of looked that way at the finish today.


----------



## Shadow (7 Jul 2022)

Would love Pinot or Woodsy 🇨🇦 or Guerreiro to win tomorrow but cannot see beyond the Pogmeister really.
But Woodsy is at 10/1 - crazy!
IMO Ciccone flatters to deceive.


----------



## Milzy (7 Jul 2022)

Had enough of Pog & his super human ways. 
I think Adam Yates might go for a pop on stage 7.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> Had enough of Pog & his super human ways.
> I think Adam Yates might go for a pop on stage 7.


You seem to have typed “for a” in there by mistake(!)


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Jul 2022)

Looking forward to watching the mountain stage finish today on the "Plank of Beauitiful Girls", or "La Planche des Belles Filles".


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Looking forward to watching the mountain stage finish today on the "Plank of Beauitiful Girls", or "La Planche des Belles Filles".



A bit of research reveals that the legend behind the name is that during the Thirty Years War (1618-1648) the area was occupied by Swiss mercenaries. In order to escape with their honour from these cruel men the local beautiful girls drowned themselves in a nearby lake. But why "plank"? Well, seemingly they launched themselves into the lake Tom Daly style from a diving board. Hence "plank".


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> A bit of research reveals that the legend behind the name is that during the Thirty Years War (1618-1648) the area was occupied by Swiss mercenaries. In order to escape with their honour from these cruel men the local beautiful girls drowned themselves in a nearby lake. But why "plank"? Well, seemingly they launched themselves into the lake Tom Daly style from a diving board. Hence "plank".


All the fat ones couldn't make it up the hill then?


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Looking forward to watching the mountain stage finish today on the "Plank of Beauitiful Girls", or "La Planche des Belles Filles".


You'll be disappointed, then! The stage continues up to the "super plank" area.

Pogaĉar has had a mechanical about 1km before the end of neutral zone, requiring a bike change. Movistar have declared it a racing incident and gone on the attack.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2022)

Soler has a mechanical too. Commentators speculate that this may be UAE's first day on lighter "mountain" wheels and tyres after using more robust stuff on the flat and cobbles of the first few stages.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

Simon Geschke in a particularly futile lone breakaway


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

And Ganna joins him. Why?


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

It looks like Pog fancies this stage the way UAE are riding


----------



## Sunny Portrush (8 Jul 2022)

Super excited here as I'm off the Morzine tomorrow and will be there for the rest day. Hopefully that means I may be able to pit myself against some of the pros on the local climb, I wonder how I'll get on!

So it means I'll be in Morzine for the start of stage 10. I'm going to be like a kid in a sweet shop, driving my wife mad. Looking forward to getting as much tat as possible, those polka dot t-shirts will look ace on me

I have only seen the TdF once, on LeMond's last one in England. Then the tat caravan was sorely disappointing, I'm hoping for the full on French experience this time!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Checked the UCI rules on Pog's prototype Colnago, I think it makes sense? Anyway, it's all about the legs not the kit, right?


----------



## Chislenko (8 Jul 2022)

Does anybody know where I can book a holiday with Bay and Bay Hotels?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> It looks like Pog fancies this stage the way UAE are riding


Just copy and paste that each day.....


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

WTF was that sprint all about from Jakobsen and Senechal ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Kamna et al off, long way out though.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Kamna et al off, long way out though.


Won't be any action until the gravel 🙄


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Does anybody know where I can book a holiday with Bay and Bay Hotels?


https://www.hotel-bb.com/fr


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> WTF was that sprint all about from Jakobsen and Senechal ?



Town sign?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

This is all about limiting your losses to Pogacar isn't it ?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Ganna.....Come on G !


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Prepare for the mighty Thibaut putting everyone to the sword.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Go on Lenny!


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

If he wins it, I'm getting a German sausage for tea


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

He's gonna blow 🙄


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Prepare for the mighty Thibaut putting everyone to the sword.


 

out the back he goes


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> out the back he goes


He's not done till he's in the team car !


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He's gonna blow 🙄



Yep, gaps now plummeting*
*its a slow plummet


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He's gonna blow 🙄


Yea, 10s gone in 200m


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Come on for fecks sake....somebody !


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

OMG! He's digging deep!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

3kms of total carnage .... evil stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Tick tock....Lenny 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Pogi looks fresh


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2022)

I wish these nob eds would feck orf running alongside them


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

Pog can take it - if he wants to. Question is if they will.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Pog looks like he's getting bored ....


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Not even got steep yet 😁


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pogi looks fresh


like a coiled spring......waiting .....waiting


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

If they catch him - I hope they do it with 1km to go and not something like 50m. What a heartbreak that would be.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2022)

off he goes


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2022)

This looks brutal


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> off he goes


Not quite just yet - not a 100%


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

He's got him !


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2022)

feck .... pog does it again


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2022)

ROFL I need a beer just watching that…


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

That was class 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Aww poor old Lenny! Pog, what can you say?


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> If he wins it, I'm getting a German sausage for tea


It's not that nice anyway....


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Phew. I need a lie down.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aww poor old Lenny! Pog, what can you say?


Must try harder ?


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

Blimey, I'm exhausted!
Poor Kamna.
How did Pog drag that back


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Great stuff, kinda surprised Quintana didn't give it a pop? Not sure where he finished?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Blimey, I'm exhausted!
> Poor Kamna.
> How did Pog drag that back


On Vingegaards wheel !
On a positive note Roglics not done and Vingegaard can challenge Pogi at least ? 
More mountains please.😁


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Great stuff, kinda surprised Quintana didn't give it a pop? Not sure where he finished?


Think he was about 50 ish seconds back.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> 83
> 80
> 98
> 73
> ...



Top marks for prediction


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Great stuff, kinda surprised Quintana didn't give it a pop? Not sure where he finished?



15th He just pipped Louis Meintjes in the sprint. Meintjes was properly sprinting - on foot!


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2022)

Stage was 10 metres too long.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> On Vingegaards wheel !


Bit of a mistake that by Jonas, should have sat on Pog instead and see if he could jump him at the line.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Bit of a mistake that by Jonas, should have sat on Pog instead and see if he could jump him at the line.


Or maybe he remembered nobody really jumps Pog 😁


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Jul 2022)

Wow, Pog again. Yes, I agree, Vingegaard went too soon, I think he should have stayed behind Pog and jumped him at the end. (if he could)


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Bit of a mistake that by Jonas, should have sat on Pog instead and see if he could jump him at the line.





GuyBoden said:


> Wow, Pog again. Yes, I agree, Vingegaard went too soon, I think he should have stayed behind Pog and jumped him at the end. (if he could)


Or maybe he just tried his best 😁

View: https://twitter.com/irishpeloton/status/1545428732734803977?t=zZujRySEBYcAbFcATMiBFg&s=19


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> On Vingegaards wheel !
> On a positive note Roglics not done and Vingegaard can challenge Pogi at least ?
> More mountains please.😁



Never mind Rog or Ving, the Froomedawg is only 14 minutes down. 

He just needs to do a Giro-type attack when he mugged Simon Yates. Stick your money on him Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Never mind Rog or Ving, the Froomedawg is only 14 minutes down.
> 
> He just needs to do a Giro-type attack when he mugged Simon Yates. Stick your money on him Adam


Lost 3 and a half mins and moved up 30 places in the GC today ! 
5. Geraint Thomas 
9. Adam Yates
14. Tom Pidcock @ 45 secs
41. Chris Froome @ 3.48
93. Owain Doull @ 10.48
98. Fred Wright @ 10.55
128. Luke Rowe @ 14.58


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Primoż Roglič on today's stage: "Every pedal stroke is like a knife in the back."
He looked in pain getting off the bike to give the interview ! He's a gutsy rider and I really hope he gets better as race goes on....but not looking that promising ☹️


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Lost 3 and a half mins and moved up 30 places in the GC today !
> 5. Geraint Thomas
> 9. Adam Yates
> 14. Tom Pidcock @ 45 secs
> ...



Froomes 50th according to procyclingstats - moved up 21


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Venod said:


> One for the crem goodbye.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF175wOPvX0&ab_channel=Egheaumaen



Think these are allready in the broom wagon ?


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

Let's hope that the JVs (Jonas V and Jumbo V) plus the Ineos trio/quattro can put Pog under pressure in the big mountains.
He didn't look quite as dominant as expected today so there's a chink of hope that it's not done and dusted yet.
Mas and Bardet are still thereabouts but it's hard to see them attack.
Pidcock held on better than I thought but it'll need a bigger test before we know.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Let's hope that the JVs (Jonas V and Jumbo V) plus the Ineos trio/quattro can put Pog under pressure in the big mountains.
> He didn't look quite as dominant as expected today so there's a chink of hope that it's not done and dusted yet.
> Mas and Bardet are still thereabouts but it's hard to see them attack.
> Pidcock held on better than I thought but it'll need a bigger test before we know.


Agree about Pidcock....he finished better than Quintana and Vlasov today ! But I'll hold my breath till we hit the big mountains... hopefully he can carry it on.Its dangerous to say this tour is over yet.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Top marks for prediction
> View attachment 651952



Thank you, although I fear this may be the pinnacle of his achievements at this year's tour unless we have some abandons.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Thank you, although I fear this may be the pinnacle of his achievements at this year's tour unless we have some abandons.



Actually I'm a bit of a fan of GM. He seems a bit of an oddball. He's never going to be great but he's been knocking on the door of the TdF top 10 for a while, and finally made it last year.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jul 2022)

Phénoménal final KMs! I take advantage of the big screen in my classroom to watch the tour once the children have gone home and I’m prepping for the next day! I had to put a (very small) chair in front of it and give it my full attention at the end! 

I’m super excited to see the women end their TdFF on this climb!


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jul 2022)

I know I’m going to get yelled at…but the ease with which Pog accelerated worries me and reminded me of the dark days. He’s instoppable. I’m torn between thinking OH MY WORD THIS IS AMAZING AND HE IS INCREDIBLE and ‘Oh this looks suspicious’. 

He’s my son’s hero! I think he’s amazing! I’m just nervous.


----------



## BurningLegs (8 Jul 2022)

I know what you mean @Cathryn - I find it frankly offensive that he crossed the line looking so fresh! 😝


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I know I’m going to get yelled at…but the ease with which Pog accelerated worries me and reminded me of the dark days. He’s instoppable. I’m torn between thinking OH MY WORD THIS IS AMAZING AND HE IS INCREDIBLE and ‘Oh this looks suspicious’.
> 
> He’s my son’s hero! I think he’s amazing! I’m just nervous.



I understand why you're saying that but I disagree Cathryn. I thought he looked more vulnerable today than I've seen him for a long time. He only beat that old bloke Thomas by 14 seconds who is clean as a whistle.
I think he's a phenomenon. 
You can never be certain but I'd be surprised if it's down to substances.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2022)

He's only taken 8 seconds on the ITT and 15 seconds on the audacious attack on the cobbles when Vingegaard punctured. 
Unless. of course, you think Jonas V is also a bit suss!


----------



## Milzy (8 Jul 2022)

Yeah but these days they’re not as wreck less with doping.
You can microdose the EPO & it won’t show in the blood after a few days. It’s probably a level playing field what ever but Pog is a one in millions athlete.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2022)

Have to agree with Rich....and that hurts ! I don't think he's done anything that out of the ordinary other than be good.
But I'm of the thinking there all clean until you show me otherwise....I wouldn't watch it otherwise 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> But I'm of the thinking there all clean until you show me otherwise....I wouldn't watch it otherwise 😁


This.

Unless there's some real evidence or at least juicy gossip, there's no real point worrying about it. Once you get that juicy goss then it's speculation time! But until then...

If you start suspecting malpractice in people who put in dominant performances you set off down a road that ends in The Clinic forum where anyone who wins any race anywhere is_ obviously_ on the juice.

Mind you, I'd never go so far as to think that any rider is actually clean. I'd be completely unsurprised if any rider got busted. Disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> Pog is a one in millions athlete.



I agree and I entirely want the peloton to be clean and trustworthy. I guess this is the sad legacy of a generation of dopers...that we watch these wonderful performances and there's a kernel of doubt in our minds. 

As I said, he's my son's hero. And he's amazing.


----------



## McNobber (8 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> He's only taken 8 seconds on the ITT and 15 seconds on the audacious attack on the cobbles when Vingegaard punctured.
> Unless. of course, you think Jonas V is also a bit suss!


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jul 2022)

Theres the obvious natural boost of winning - if Jonas V had won I doubt it would have collasped at the line.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Breakaway day if this was a race a few years ago but these days you can't tell if the GC will want another battle.
Rog to put the hammer down and draw out Pog? An Ineos & J-V alliance?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Breakaway day if this was a race a few years ago but these days you can't tell if the GC will want another battle.
> Rog to put the hammer down and draw out Pog? An Ineos & J-V alliance?


I actually think they might let a breakaway go today ! 
Oh those heady days of the Giro when every stage was a break 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/julienpretotRTR/status/1545681387394633728?t=bT-0haTOgM38bZAIIq91bw&s=19


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Oh dear...


View: https://twitter.com/julienpretotRTR/status/1545681387394633728?s=20&t=qmrJQc2nBYitQQrU9CKHOg


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Damn, you're faster Pog, @Adam4868


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Damn, you're faster Pog, @Adam4868


I've got youth on my side 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2022)

What I liked yesterday was the fact that UAE and Pog started driving it in the run in to the steep finale and Pog attacked.

Pog would be quite within his rights just riding a bit more defensively and daring the others to have a go. I think he's just a big kid who loves winning races.

Heartbreaking for Kämna though


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think he's just a big kid who loves winning races.



Which makes me wonder if he won't try to win stages like today too. Maybe his team would rather have a rest though.
He's only 23 and will probably have 10 TdF stage wins by the end of this...

Merkcx and Cav beware!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Great stage yesterday and looking at it again the ride of the day has to be Roglic...who was really suffering and still came in third ! I'm hoping he can ride himself into fitness for the coming weeks.

I think stage 6 the day before was a harder won stage.Mad pace,in fact reading the data it was completed in one of the fastest times over a comparable distance in the race's history, coming in around 40 minutes ahead of the fastest predicted time.
After all that to beat Matthews a pretty good puncheur and sprinter who'd been set up to perfection by his team was class by Pogacar.
The long mountain stages is where the others can try and put pressure in him maybe ? ...I think 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Big loss for Pogi 

View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1545698634448207873?t=eb5h2f-vh0eDgAXtSrPjZg&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2022)

Thomas is chuckling to himself. "The old last man standing ploy, it worked for me at the the Tour de Suisse"


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

How strict were the Covid protocols at UAE? 
I saw Laengen give all the team bottles as he dropped back from the breakaway yesterday


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> How strict were the Covid protocols at UAE?
> I saw Laengen give all the team bottles as he dropped back from the breakaway yesterday


You sure it wasn't Jumbo passing them bottles 🙄
Hirschi seems well of form aswell....never really got into it yet,well what you usually expect of him.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Hirschi seems well of form aswell....never really got into it yet,well what you usually expect of him.



On very thin (that is to say, none!) evidence...
my nephew who is a general manager of a top team in Australia has strong doubts about Hirschi sudden rise.
Sorry, @Dogtrousers , I'm off to the Clinic...


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Taco off the front...as per usual
He's a loon!


----------



## Milzy (9 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I agree and I entirely want the peloton to be clean and trustworthy. I guess this is the sad legacy of a generation of dopers...that we watch these wonderful performances and there's a kernel of doubt in our minds.
> 
> As I said, he's my son's hero. And he's amazing.



He’s 21 now, over the next few years he should develop and peak in mid/late twenties. Imagine how good he will be then. 😮


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> He’s 21 now, over the next few years he should develop and peak in mid/late twenties. Imagine how good he will be then. 😮



He’s 23. Still a youngun, I mustard mitt.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Pinot ☹️


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2022)

Trek soigner clumps Pinot in the snout  To be fair he is pretty annoying but that’s a bit much…


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Trek soigner clumps Pinot in the snout  To be fair he is pretty annoying but that’s a bit much…


He was on the deck just before 🙄


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He was on the deck just before 🙄



Yep talk about a double dose of bad luck…


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Yep talk about a double dose of bad luck…


It's expected.....just another episode in the long running French drama "The Fragility of Thibaut"


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Would love Fred Wright to take this stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Sh1t Fred Wright left on his own with 8k....not going to make it ☹️


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jul 2022)

WVA got some kick ain’t he 🥊


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jul 2022)

We will be riding a stretch of today's route in a few weeks' time. Eeek. Also, woohoo....


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Crikey!
We have to just appreciate thet we're in a golden era of GT racing.
MVDP was pretty outrageous in the Giro but the way WVA and Pog just tear up the conventional approaches is just amazingb to watch.
Chapeau le peloton!


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jul 2022)

Froome came in a group with Pinot and two Trek riders, probably a bit tense. Vlasov 6th Martin 13th on the day so the GC wide open


----------



## Chislenko (9 Jul 2022)

*Now 14th. .. 😀*


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Froome came in a group with Pinot and two Trek riders, probably a bit tense. Vlasov 6th Martin 13th on the day so the GC wide open


I think Ineos are in a good position if they want to challenge the GC...four riders in the top ten give them options for attacks.Same for Jumbo they could work to each other's advantages.Its far from over.

The fact that Froome is there at all and functioning at such a high level is nothing short of a miracle.He was only ever going to race this tour as a domestique/mentor.
Chapeau from me...just hope he makes it to Paris.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Invaluable info from Brad here 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/Whatsperkilo/status/1545851905557004290?t=Ko9rp_yXnwnwXpfjtoX4hg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Madness that Cattaneo got the combativity award today over Fred Wright!


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Madness that Cattaneo got the combativity award today over Fred Wright!



No farking way!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> No farking way!!!!!!!


Yes farking way....absolute bollox.How do they actually decide that Rich ? I mean you'd of though because he lasted longer etc ? It's not like he didn't do his share of the graft 🙄


----------



## Shadow (9 Jul 2022)

I was waiting for the peeed off brits to show their ire. It does seem usual for the last rider in the break to be passed by the marauding peloton to be awarded the combativity prize. This time the ‘committee’ have chosen to give it to the guy who instigated, organized and led the break in order to rile the brits on CC, especially our friendly rich and adam.


----------



## Shadow (9 Jul 2022)

Actually I thought it outrageous too!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2022)

ITV4 showed a graphic indicating that Cattaneo had done 55% of the pulling to West's 45%... Maybe that was behind the decision?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Saying that Geshke got it instead of Kamna yesterday !


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2022)

The Intermarché Wanty Gobert feam bus has broken down.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Intermarché Wanty Gobert feam bus has broken down.


Thoughts and prayers....get well soon !


----------



## Chislenko (9 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Intermarché Wanty Gobert feam bus has broken down.



More importantly where is that bloke who holds aloft the "LUC..WANTY GOBERT"
banners!


----------



## Milzy (10 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> He’s 23. Still a youngun, I mustard mitt.



Oh of course born in 1998. Still won so much already in early 20’s.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

More Covid casualties....
Ruben Guerreiro out aswell as Geoffrey Bouchard and Stake Laengen.
I'm pretty sure I read Gianni Moscon pulled out yesterday also citing the effects of covid,long covid ?
Askreen out knee still troubling him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> More Covid casualties....
> Ruben Guerreiro out aswell as Geoffrey Bouchard and Stake Laengen.
> I'm pretty sure I read Gianni Moscon pulled out yesterday also citing the effects of covid,long covid ?
> Askreen out knee still troubling him.


Yep, Moscon and Laengren listed on withdrawals https://www.letour.fr/en/withdrawal

No mention of Guerreiro, Bouchard or Asgreen, but no official Stage 9 DNS up yet.

DSM Kevin Vanmaerke didn't finish either but that was crash injuries, not covid.


----------



## Milzy (10 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yep, Moscon and Laengren listed on withdrawals https://www.letour.fr/en/withdrawal
> 
> No mention of Guerreiro, Bouchard or Asgreen, but no official Stage 9 DNS up yet.



Fantasy team screwed. I expected Bouchard to go for mountain points next week.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/EFprocycling/status/1546064615511130112?t=N2IiRmDQfCs7_fypculS6Q&s=19


View: https://twitter.com/LeGruppetto/status/1546066107366268928?t=pCix6NhfzbARrUjxaNPWgA&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2022)

_Guillaume Martin quitte le Tour de France en raison d'un test positif au Covid. _

Zut alors!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yep, Moscon and Laengren listed on withdrawals https://www.letour.fr/en/withdrawal
> 
> No mention of Guerreiro, Bouchard or Asgreen, but no official Stage 9 DNS up yet.
> 
> DSM Kevin Vanmaerke didn't finish either but that was crash injuries, not covid.


https://www.velonews.com/events/tour-de-france/geoffrey-bouchard-leaves-tour-de-france-with-covid/
Trust me I'm laid up with the lurgy so I've too much time on my hands 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> https://www.velonews.com/events/tour-de-france/geoffrey-bouchard-leaves-tour-de-france-with-covid/
> Trust me I'm laid up with the lurgy so I've too much time on my hands 😁



GWS

I'm quite healthy, with too much time on my hands. I'm waiting for the sun to get a bit higher and then it will definitely be too hot to mow the lawn.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> GWS
> 
> I'm quite healthy, with too much time on my hands. I'm waiting for the sun to get a bit higher and then it will definitely be too hot to mow the lawn.


I've totally run out of the "can you bring me another beer whilst I lay on the couch and watch the Tour babe"
Reply "if you can taste it there's nowt wrong with you,get your arse up and do something yourself....and don't call me babe" 
I'll try again today though 😁


----------



## Shadow (10 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ruben Guerreiro out aswell



Buggarit!


----------



## Mike_P (10 Jul 2022)

Asgreen out as well


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Really hope Ineos or Jumbo try something today....sort of stage it's possible 😁


----------



## Chislenko (10 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> _Guillaume Martin quitte le Tour de France en raison d'un test positif au Covid. _
> 
> Zut alors!



Who am I going to cheer on now 😟😟😟😟😟

Victor Lafay in his battle with ex Cofidis rider Anthony Turgis in the battle for the Lanterne Rouge!!!

I now predict a few Cofidis riders in as many breakaways as possible.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> GWS
> 
> I'm quite healthy, with too much time on my hands. I'm waiting for the sun to get a bit higher and then it will definitely be too hot to mow the lawn.



I'm on the beach - post-Covid recovery t


----------



## Shadow (10 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I'm on the beach -



With how many others? Cold lager or ice cream?
It must thronging with folk with not enough clothes on!
Back home for the last hour?


----------



## Shadow (10 Jul 2022)

Shame WvA is in the break. Who else might win this stage? Break will need thinning out.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> Shame WvA is in the break. Who else might win this stage? Break will need thinning out.


Have you not noticed Pinot is there 🙄


----------



## Shadow (10 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Have you not noticed Pinot is there 🙄



Bien sur. That’s what worries me.
Allez Thibaut, allez Hugo🇨🇦!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2022)

TEE-BOO TEE-BOO


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

FFS just let O'Connor pull out the race...looks in constant pain.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2022)

Sean Kelly “when you’re doooiiing 124kph yuw nooow yoor doing a reeeel fast rate” 
legend!


----------



## Shadow (10 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> FFS just let O'Connor pull out the race...looks in constant pain.



Nah, he’s a tough Aussie mate. Get thru today and tomorrow he can stay in bed and recover and start all again on tuesday.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Can Bob do it ? He deserves it for that descending alone !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2022)

Pinot on the charge, easily going to catch Jungels at this pace.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2022)

Looks like he will be caught, which is a shame.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

It's going to be close.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

I'll take Castroviejo 😁


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2022)

Come on Bob - you can do this…


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Definately deserves it.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Chapeau Bob....


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2022)

Blimey, here come the GC boys. In the excitement I'd forgotten all about them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2022)

Well done Jungels.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Blimey, here come the GC boys. In the excitement I'd forgotten all about them.


Cameras missed that....looks like he could of maybe won the stage if he was arsed 🙄


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2022)

Pogacar is so far ahead of everyone else ability wise that the GC is just not interesting, more successful breakaways the better for me.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Jul 2022)

Ben O'Connor ended in a huge group 27:35 down well ahead of Ewans Autobus at 36:05. Uran paid for his breakaway exploit losing 7:06. Froome despite losing 12:02 on the day is upto 37th.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Pogacar is so far ahead of everyone else ability wise that the GC is just not interesting, more successful breakaways the better for me.


Disagree...I think it's too early to call it yet.Maybe Roglic rides himself fit and can really put the pressure on in the mountains,even if it's for Vinegaard Dissapointed that Martinez seemed to blow up today,think he lost something like 15 mins but maybe if gives Ineos a option to attack.First week has been such a tough week,speed and racewise but there's some big long mountains to come and predictions of 40 degrees ! 
Forty seconds from Pog to Vinegaard is one bad day 😁


----------



## Chislenko (10 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Disagree...I think it's too early to call it yet.Maybe Roglic rides himself fit and can really put the pressure on in the mountains,even if it's for Vinegaard Dissapointed that Martinez seemed to blow up today,think he lost something like 15 mins but maybe if gives Ineos a option to attack.First week has been such a tough week,speed and racewise but there's some big long mountains to come and predictions of 40 degrees !
> Forty seconds from Pog to Vinegaard is one bad day 😁



I'm also disappointed that Martinez blew up, G. Martin would have been up to 13th!


----------



## KneesUp (11 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> there's some big long mountains to come and predictions of 40 degrees !



I was chatting about this the other day. I've probably watched more TdF’s (on tv) the I have left to watch, but I reckon that in my life there will be stages abandoned due to heat.


----------



## Milzy (11 Jul 2022)

KneesUp said:


> I was chatting about this the other day. I've probably watched more TdF’s (on tv) the I have left to watch, but I reckon that in my life there will be stages abandoned due to heat.


I reckon Pog will have the mountains in a heat wave thing in his tool box. He won’t get any mechanicals or even ever crash. He’s got all the talent & loads of luck besides as more pull out with Covid.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2022)

So ... tomorrow. A series of category 3 & 4 mountains with a summit finish at the top of a category 2. So therefore not much chance of making any dents in the GC, so a day for the break?

I therefore predict another frantic 1,2 of Pog and Vingegaard

Or, as there's an intermediate sprint at the base of the final climb, maybe Wout will just not brake after winning the sprint and freewheel up the hill to the win.


----------



## Domus (11 Jul 2022)

On the first few stages of the women's Giro they were riding in 38°C.

Getting bottles from the car, emptying over their head repeatedly.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> I reckon Pog will have the mountains in a heat wave thing in his tool box. He won’t get any mechanicals or even ever crash. He’s got all the talent & loads of luck besides as more pull out with Covid.


I reckon Jumbo and Ineos work together today...whilst Pog is having a rest.Then Wout could go solo from 50k against the so called allegiances they've made to take the.....
Except Pog would miraculously turn up out of nowhere and take the stage.🙄

Big him up to much and you'll jinx him....I reckon there's plenty more to come in this Tour...it's not over !


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2022)

Me after work today....8 miles home ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/DeIndurain/status/1546176303409283074?t=sD0PPKlPq07JV5Bs21xS2g&s=19


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

I'm loving the Tour this year. What with WvA and Pog, it reminds me of the way Eddie Merckx used to carve up the race. Great attacking riding by both this year.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Me after work today....8 miles home ☹️
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/DeIndurain/status/1546176303409283074?t=sD0PPKlPq07JV5Bs21xS2g&s=19




... and it is on the other side of a 1,000 m climb!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2022)

Andy Schleck goes on record as saying the other GC hopefuls should work together to break Pog , basically they have to risk losing the race to be in with a chance of winning rather than following wheels​
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/racin...youve-got-to-fking-move-your-arse-and-risk-it


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> Nah, he’s a tough Aussie mate. Get thru today and tomorrow he can stay in bed and recover and start all again on tuesday.


Tough Aussie pah ! ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/AG2RCITROENTEAM/status/1546498524241690625?t=WJrl4V4u-NKQsgHSFLiLRQ&s=19


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

Shame, but Chapeux to him for finishing the stage when he was obviously very uncomfortable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I reckon Jumbo and Ineos work together today.





cyberknight said:


> Andy Schleck goes on record as saying the other GC hopefuls should work together



People used to say this about Sky and Froome. 

No one ever did.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> People used to say this about Sky and Froome.
> 
> No one ever did.


Chris was untouchable 🤩


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jul 2022)

25km of flat before the final climb tomorrow, maybe crosswinds to cause a bit of chaos.


----------



## Domus (11 Jul 2022)

I'm enjoying this Tour more than I expected to. My favourite race is the Giro but this year's was a bit underwhelming.
The outcome of the Tour may well be what we all expect but the manner of racing and stage winners up to now is most entertaining.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Tough Aussie pah !


Buggarit.....again!
Roll on La Vuelta.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I reckon Jumbo and Ineos work together today



Maybe you're right. But it won't happen. 
But there are still 2 weeks to go and as you keep reminding us, it ain't over yet. I think ING will hatch a plan, without JV's help. They have another 2 or 3 days to come up with that plan.
Yes, Pog may well be untouchable, yet the anticipation of wondering if a plan is hatched and then put into practice that keeps me entertained. If no plan emerges, we should just sit back and enjoy witnessing a really special athlete perform amazing stuff.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> Maybe you're right. But it won't happen.
> But there are still 2 weeks to go and as you keep reminding us, it ain't over yet. I think ING will hatch a plan, without JV's help. They have another 2 or 3 days to come up with that plan.
> Yes, Pog may well be untouchable, yet the anticipation of wondering if a plan is hatched and then put into practice that keeps me entertained. If no plan emerges, we should just sit back and enjoy witnessing a really special athlete perform amazing stuff.


Weds/Thursday looks as good a time as any.
The start of this tour has been a manic pace....look how hard it's been to even make a breakaway stick.Does Pogi look unbeatable....possibly, but I do find it odd how anyone thinks it's a done deal with two weeks to go.Vingegaard is 39 seconds back,I think he'll take time back on Pogacar this week ! He's not been far of him anytime this first week.
Or do I just join the "oh he's won it allready,might aswell just enjoy the breakaway" camp 😁
Prefer to keep it exciting in my head .


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Weds/Thursday looks as good a time as any.
> The start of this tour has been a manic pace....look how hard it's been to even make a breakaway stick.Does Pogi look unbeatable....possibly, but I do find it odd how anyone thinks it's a done deal with two weeks to go.Vingegaard is 39 seconds back,I think he'll take time back on Pogacar this week ! He's not been far of him anytime this first week.
> Or do I just join the "oh he's won it allready,might aswell just enjoy the breakaway" camp 😁
> Prefer to keep it exciting in my head .



As I said upthread, Pog has mainly tajen time after JV punctured and the ITT plus bonifications. 
He's clearly favourite but it's not necessarily done until or if, he cracks ths rest in the high mountains.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> As I said upthread, Pog has mainly tajen time after JV punctured and the ITT plus bonifications.
> He's clearly favourite but it's not necessarily done until or if, he cracks ths rest in the high mountains.


8 seconds on the ITT...13 seconds on pave when Vinegaard had that Benny Hill bike change 😁,and what 3 time bonus's at the line must be 15 ish seconds ? 
Don't get me wrong love Pogi as a racer,he's a class act But I don't for one minute think that's enough if a comfortable lead


----------



## Shadow (12 Jul 2022)

Back to today...what to expect?
A break? WvA to tow some hopefuls to mop up more late green jersey points? Geschke and Cort to try gaining polka points? The bunch to keep a tight leash so the GC guys can nab some s condos at the finish?
It’s a short stage so likely to be frantic. Or it could be dull but the scenery will be superb!


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

Reckon the break....I've gone with Schachmaan at 25/1..... Go and watch Kamna take it now !


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Reckon the break....I've gone with Schachmaan at 25/1..... Go and watch Kamna take it now !



Kamna odds are shoot so your bet seems decent value. Can't imagine any GC action today with Wed/Thu tough stages and the gradients are woeful on the climbs. Having said that, Pogacar appears unable to help himself if he thinks he can nick a few seconds off his rivals so there could be a mad sprint in the last km


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> *Andy Schleck goes on record as saying the other GC hopefuls should work together to break Pog , basically they have to risk losing the race to be in with a chance of winning rather than following wheels*​
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/racin...youve-got-to-fking-move-your-arse-and-risk-it





Dogtrousers said:


> People used to say this about Sky and Froome.
> 
> No one ever did.


Yes. And I used to think the same in many Arm*trong years: the rest seemed to be racing for 2nd, attacking each-other, but never bothering to risk beating the Texan.

(I reckon this year will be Vin+Thomas racing for 2nd.)


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

I'll stick it here....can't be arsed with a new thread.

View: https://twitter.com/VeloUK/status/1546767529925828608?t=QMKijM5a3jNLOHs8nKgg8Q&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll stick it here....can't be arsed with a new thread.



You beat me to it. I was going to do the same.
Pretty much non-news really. I guess he'll be hawking himself round saying "you give me a guaranteed Tour place, I bring publicity and some of my own sponsors"


----------



## cougie uk (12 Jul 2022)

Wonder if he will join Froome?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Wonder if he will join Froome?


I'm sticking with my prophesy of Intermarche Wanty Gobert. Although it's not so ludicrous a prophesy as it was when I made it a few years ago and they were humble non-world tour Wanty Groupe Gobert. It could even make a bit of sense now, which is unusual for something I said.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tour-de-france-2019-spoilers.250277/page-30#post-5681410


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2022)

Bennett out with Covid, UAE cracks widening


----------



## Peter Salt (12 Jul 2022)

Big fan of Orla's attire today


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

Also Luke Durbridge (covid) Bike Exch and Alexis Vuillermos (ill - not covid) Total Energies both out


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

Red number for Thibaut today


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

If anyone can win without a team it's Tadej but it must be more difficult


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Red number for Thibaut today



It hasn't been a complete disaster for TiboPino then


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> If anyone can win without a team it's Tadej but it must be more difficult



Two Covid cases in UAE might suggest their precautions could be better.

But it's only 2 data points so probably not


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

Yikes Carlton says Maika tested positive but at "low levels "


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Two Covid cases in UAE might suggest their precautions could be better.
> 
> But it's only 2 data points so probably not



Pog was snogging his fiancé while both were wearing masks!!!!!!
Not sure if he's similarly clad in between the sheets...
Oh no, must be having a few weeks off having it off..


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yikes Carlton says Maika tested positive but at "low levels "



Bradley disagreed but they're both bullshitters!


----------



## cougie uk (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yikes Carlton says Maika tested positive but at "low levels "


The comic had an article on this - its from the PCR tests - each test runs and grows the viruses. So if it's a big viral load you'll test + on the first run. Once they have to do so many cycles - they have determined that you aren't contagious so you dont have to quit.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jul 2022)

Maybe, they should put Pogacar in his own individual isolated car.

Lizzie Armistead is with the ITV4 team, at last ITV4 have a pundit that has actually won a few tours.


----------



## Peter Salt (12 Jul 2022)

I think all riders should just wear the new TT helmets at all times - ideally the Specialized one with the head sock


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> I think all riders should just wear the new TT helmets at all times - ideally the Specialized one with the head sock



This looks ideal:


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2022)

A few folk think pog is unbeatable, only takes one bad day, no one is unbeatable, the fat lady hasn't even started clearing her throat yet, never mind singing, I reckon theres plenty good racing to come yet.


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> A few folk think pog is unbeatable, only takes one bad day, no one is unbeatable, the fat lady hasn't even started clearing her throat yet, never mind singing, I reckon theres plenty good racing to come yet.



And there are plenty of uncontrollables : before Pog, we were saying Bernal was the future of Le Tour 😢


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> A few folk think pog is unbeatable, only takes one bad day, no one is unbeatable, *the fat lady hasn't even started clearing her throat yet, never mind singing,* I reckon theres plenty good racing to come yet.



I heard she's an abandon - tested positive this morning.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2022)

fekin protesters sat in the road


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> fekin protesters sat in the road



Send for Le Blaireau

Edit. Wiggins is a dickhead, but you knew that.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Edit. Wiggins is a dickhead, but you knew that.




I like him


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> I like him



Some people are just weird.

I bet you don't even have a shrine to the great Carlton Kirby.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Big fan of Orla's attire today



it a completely macho , chauvinistic reply not in keeping with the CC collective gawd if i was younger and single ....


----------



## tribanjules (12 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Big fan of Orla's attire today



Pictures???


----------



## Peter Salt (12 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Pictures???


Hahaha


----------



## tribanjules (12 Jul 2022)

Froome up to 37th but Fred had a stonking ride again 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Froome up to 37th but Fred had a stonking ride again 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻



Actually 38th, was 37th.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Actually 38th, was 37th.



Has he been very very slightly relegated?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

No, Dougal Pidcock is small, but Wout is very very _far away_.


View: https://twitter.com/robynjournalist/status/1546819719222759424


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Some people are just weird.
> 
> I bet you don't even have a shrine to the great Carlton Kirby.


Say what ......

View: https://twitter.com/paulbennett76/status/1546059365278441474?t=2sgl2_veoO7JHh7Bso9YVA&s=19


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Say what ......
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/paulbennett76/status/1546059365278441474?t=2sgl2_veoO7JHh7Bso9YVA&s=19




Well
I’ll be bound….


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Has he been very very slightly relegated?



Froome was 37th on Sunday


----------



## Chislenko (12 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Big fan of Orla's attire today



Have to say I'm not a fan of hers.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Have to say I'm not a fan of hers.


Nurse !


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Big fan of Orla's attire today



Cracking outfit! Best so far! I legit love seeing what Orla wears each day. I don’t always like it but it’s a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

I like the overall vibe that the Eurosport/GCN team has going.

I also like my wife's reaction to Orla's clothes: WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE? IS SHE A MILKMAID TODAY?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Cracking outfit! Best so far! I legit love seeing what Orla wears each day. I don’t always like it but it’s a breath of fresh air!


How shallow.....I never even notice what she's wearing,I only ever take interest in her knowledge of sport 🙄


----------



## Chap sur le velo (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Say what ......
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/paulbennett76/status/1546059365278441474?t=2sgl2_veoO7JHh7Bso9YVA&s=19



Well there's the weird and then there's the bizarre.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I like the overall vibe that the Eurosport/GCN team has going.
> 
> I also like my wife's reaction to Orla's clothes: WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE? IS SHE A MILKMAID TODAY?



I also like my husband’s reaction! So disapproving! Makes me laugh!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I also like my husband’s reaction! So disapproving! Makes me laugh!



The latest verdict is that Orla has turned up "in her nightie and a pair of sealskin socks"


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

Poor old Lennard Kamna. Pipped for the stage by Pog the other day and pipped for the yellow jersey today by the same cruel, no good bum. Pogacar


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Poor old Lennard Kamna. Pipped for the stage by Pog the other day and pipped for the yellow jersey today by the same cruel, no good bum. Pogacar


Why did he not just keep riding today ? Not necessarily for the stage,for yellow !


----------



## DCLane (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Why did he not just keep riding today ? Not necessarily for the stage,for yellow !



That was my thought - he kept playing games rather than accepting he couldn't win the stage and pacing it uphill. His DS might be partly responsible but still ...


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> That was my thought - he kept playing games rather than accepting he couldn't win the stage and pacing it uphill. His DS might be partly responsible but still ...


Either way he's been a exciting rider in this Tour so far....maybe he can take yellow today ! 11 seconds he's going to try.
Today's the start of the pressure on UAE and Pogi surely.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Either way he's been a exciting rider in this Tour so far....maybe he can take yellow today ! 11 seconds he's going to try.
> Today's the start of the pressure on UAE and Pogi surely.



I hope so too. I'm not sure whether Yates or Roglic (or Mas and Bardet), can try to get away and pressure Pog. 
My pessimistic side thinks that these tough looking stages often end up a bit of an anti-climax. 
There's also tomorrow's stage to scare them when they go back up the Galibier, Croix de Fer and finish up Alpe d'Huez.
I hope I'm wrong and someone takes a GC chance.
Pidcock will surely find his limits today? He's exceeded expectations so far.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I hope so too. I'm not sure whether Yates or Roglic (or Mas and Bardet), can try to get away and pressure Pog.
> My pessimistic side thinks that these tough looking stages often end up a bit of an anti-climax.
> There's also tomorrow's stage to scare them when they go back up the Galibier, Croix de Fer and finish up Alpe d'Huez.
> I hope I'm wrong and someone takes a GC chance.
> Pidcock will surely find his limits today? He's exceeded expectations so far.


Yea....can't help thinking (wishful maybe) Ineos have a go.Martinez has been my biggest shock so far,maybe he'll find his legs and get s free reign.
Froome will be first over the Galibier....gets my meds quick 😁
Highlights for me...


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2022)

What a cracking finish! I love a messy breakaway, squabbling, bluffin', counter-bluffin' ... 5 riders could have won that if they'd guessed right!
Great stuff!

_[Now, who can I criticise from my armchair with my hindsight goggles on, let me see, so many choices ... ]_


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> What a cracking finish! I love a messy breakaway, squabbling, bluffin', counter-bluffin' ... 5 riders could have won that if they'd guessed right!
> Great stuff!
> 
> _[Now, who can I criticise from my armchair with my hindsight goggles on, let me see, so many choices ... ]_



Cort on the line....a future for me in sports journalism beckons

Today....surely a big GC shakeout with a v hard mountain top finish. It looks like JV and Pog battling out the top step. I wonder who is in line for 3rd? I think Thomas will suffer, Mas is my tip...been under the radar the whole race thus far


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I wonder who is in line for 3rd? I think Thomas will suffer,



I've been tipping him all race ... but the cracks are starting to appear; he lost his white Oakleys for a day. Twitter turmoil!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> My pessimistic side thinks that these tough looking stages often end up a bit of an anti-climax.


I'm with you on this, and I'm predicting "a bit of a disappointment".

This is actually a cunning double bluff, as I attempt to convince the cycling gods to prove me wrong.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Cort on the line....a future for me in sports journalism beckons


You started well....


nickyboy said:


> Mas is my tip...been under the radar the whole race thus far


Then this 🙄


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> 11 seconds he's going to try.



Would love to see it. Who from Bora is going in the breaks now though cos it sure ain't gonna be lovely little Lenny!



rich p said:


> My pessimistic side thinks that these tough looking stages often end up a bit of an anti-climax.



Sadly, I think you may well be right. ING to make their move next week! And yet I will still be watching the second half, truly, truly hard.
At least Ewan & his grupetto will have a much longer cut off today.


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2022)

How about a good descender, maybe an ex-ski jumper, making a manic jump from the top of the Galibier to take a lead onto the Col du Granon?


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2022)

More gut wrenching from TeeBo to ultimately no avail and tears from his over-wrought well wishers?


----------



## Peter Salt (13 Jul 2022)

I realise it's naive, but will be watching Tom Pidcock closely today


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2022)

At the risk of introducing a bit of non-punditry into this thread, I was aghast and angry at the comments made by Wiggins during the protest. 

“Whatever they're protesting about, it's probably over nothing. We don't need that disrupting this bicycle race. A lot of people getting quite angry, some of the directeur sportifs got out the cars, stuck a boot in. It really was going off. Great scenes here.”

I never rated him as a commentator but now my opinion of him as a person has hit a new low. "Great scenes" indeed 😠


----------



## Peter Salt (13 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of introducing a bit of non-punditry into this thread, I was aghast and angry at the comments made by Wiggins during the protest.
> 
> “Whatever they're protesting about, it's probably over nothing. We don't need that disrupting this bicycle race. A lot of people getting quite angry, some of the directeur sportifs got out the cars, stuck a boot in. It really was going off. Great scenes here.”
> 
> I never rated him as a commentator but now my opinion of him as a person has hit a new low. "Great scenes" indeed 😠


I believe that in this context 'great' meant 'extraordinary/huge' rather than 'magnificent'. Seemed quite obvious to me, really.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of introducing a bit of non-punditry into this thread, I was aghast and angry at the comments made by Wiggins during the protest.



Punditry punditry, shurely?!?

[I'm quite a Wiggo fan - but with that comes acceptance of the odd c0ckbrained moment ... ]


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of introducing a bit of non-punditry into this thread, I was aghast and angry at the comments made by Wiggins during the protest.


He just says whatever bollocks comes into his head.

This is why his comments in general are waffly unlike someone more thoughtful like, say Brian Smith or Kelly.


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> He just says whatever bollocks comes into his head.
> 
> This is why his comments in general are waffly unlike someone more thoughtful like, say Brian Smith or Kelly.



yeah, he's really not suited to commentary. Although I did enjoy the frosty tension between him and Smith (who is rather dull) in the Eurosport studio (was it the 2021 Giro? Anyway, they've totally binned that team and moved to something jollier this year!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

But back to the race.

WTF is this all about? The van brothers WVA and MVDP off the front? Wout has already successfully bagged the only green jersey points on offer for the day.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Jul 2022)

He is only saying what a lot of people who now find themselves with no voice are thinking.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> He is only saying what a lot of people who now find themselves with no voice are thinking.



Laryngitis is a terrible thing.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2022)

Rog' just hit the play button...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

Is it just me or does anyone else find Matt Rendell irritating?


----------



## ukbabz (13 Jul 2022)

It's getting very punchy! Exciting day!


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2022)

G gonna get dropped hard by these 3 lol


----------



## Peter Salt (13 Jul 2022)

ukbabz said:


> It's getting very punchy! Exciting day!


60k to go and it's already delivering. I wonder how this will end. Will they grind Pog down?


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I've been tipping him all race ... but the cracks are starting to appear; he lost his white Oakleys for a day. Twitter turmoil!!!



Sponsor duties. Oakley wanted everyone in their 2022 TDF limited edition shades to sell some stocks. 

Normal duties resumed today. 

Tbh I'd rather be in the frameless shades than the racing jackets - you could get a small rider going away blocked by the frame.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find Matt Rendell irritating?



A bit.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find Matt Rendell irritating?



Anyone is better than that prat Millar


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

I hear that MvP has abandoned.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

I find [Insert name of pundit] annoying
I do not like their [Chuckling at own jokes | face | voice | opinions | pronunciation | socks | other]*

* Delete as applicable


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find Matt Rendell irritating?



There's always the GCN ES app if he gets to you that much.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I find [Insert name of pundit] annoying
> I do not like their [Chuckling at own jokes | face | voice | opinions | pronunciation | socks | other]*
> 
> * Delete as applicable



I find Millar annoying
I do not like their Chuckling at own jokes | face | voice | opinions | socks | absolutely everything about him has me spitting venom, he is worse than the worst nobber


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2022)

Should get Lizzie on more often, not only does she read the race better than the druggy, she also pronounces Pogacar worse than me


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2022)

I am rooting for Pog. These TJV gangstas have bitten off more than they can chew lol (even though there was 4 of em at one stage)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2022)

Gee cracked


----------



## Peter Salt (13 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> I am rooting for Pog. These TJV gangstas have bitten off more than they can chew lol (even though there was 4 of em at one stage)


If he comes out on top, after riding basically without his team, while another squad pretty much ganged up on him - chapeau of a decade to him.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2022)

I dont understand WVA waiting for roglic ,


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

This is the best I’ve seen Quintana look for some time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2022)

Pogo stick has broken


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

If only ... this Romain Bardet would have absolutely _owned _the Giro if he'd not become sick.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2022)

I wasn’t expecting that. Tomorrow is going to be fun


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed that



Enjoyed? I’m exhausted!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Everyone had better watch out because Nairo is in the top 10 and is ready to pounce like a puma.


What did I tell you? Like a puma!

This is proof that if you spout enough cobblers you will eventually say something vaguely correct.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This is the best I’ve seen Quintana look for some time.



This is the first time I've seen him this Tour - apart from that one crash. Good riding. Can't believe he is just 32 as well - seems like he has been here forever !


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2022)

NAIROMAN





And it was only yesterday i said the fat lady wasn't singing yet.and plenty racing left to come.


cracking ride from vingegaard


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2022)

Pog is human after all...


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jul 2022)

A team vs an individual - I bet Pog tests covid positive within next 48hrs.

Epic day today!


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

A great stage. Pog is human after all.
Jumbo did a right number on him, as they say, the old one two, time and time again.
David Duffield would of been very excited.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> I bet Pog tests covid positive within next 48hrs.



I did wonder. Either he's human, ill or bonked!


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> David Duffield



God rest his soul!


----------



## Ian H (13 Jul 2022)

That was nearly too exciting for an old bloke like me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2022)

Looking forward to seeing this stage when I get home. Pog not actually superhuman after all?


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

I find it remarkable that the unreasonably scenic and seemingly huge Lacets de Montvernier climb are actually just a mere pimple on the route profile. 

Mind you I think they're probably bigger than anything England has to offer. But I've probably let myself in for a telling off by someone from Yorkshire for that guess.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2022)

Pah little bit of drama....Pogi will be back tommorow with a vengeance! 
Class ride by Thomas.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jul 2022)

Majka has done sterling work for pog


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, it's good that Vingeggaard will be Jumbo's main GC contender. A great rider.



I knew Vinegar would be good, but that was class from the whole team.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2022)

Decent swap 😁

View: https://twitter.com/WoutvanAert/status/1547269576949436416?t=ZXGRxr4dzAbmjUDL2W53-g&s=19


View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1547278533818556417?t=c2XT5zObmSCJG9eTB-4gFg&s=19


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2022)

Good on Bardet, he did really well today and hope he can survive tomorrow . He seems to be in good form on this TdF.
Just to change the subject, does anyone know what happened to Chris Boardman on ITV4? He seems to have been replaced by a woman.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

I think Chris Boardman can only do a certain amount of time for ITV4 due to other commitments as a cycling envoy. A couple of years back he said because of work commitments he wouldn't do the Tour program at all.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Good on Bardet, he did really well today and hope he can survive tomorrow . He seems to be in good form on this TdF.
> Just to change the subject, does anyone know what happened to Chris Boardman on ITV4? He seems to have been replaced by a woman.



Yes I think it's work commitments. 

And you do know it's Lizzie Deignan don't you ? Multiple world champion and Olympic silver medalist. 

Chris is back for Paris.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Jul 2022)

Made me smile when they were talking about Hinault in 1986, and how he never won a stage again. I remember watching that stage so clearly, and then I realised the oldest rider at the front was G who was born in 1986! (and many years later for most of the others). Getting old


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Just to change the subject, does anyone know what happened to Chris Boardman on ITV4? He seems to have been replaced by a woman.


I think the last year that Boardman worked fully on the Tour coverage was the year Thomas won. So four years ago. He just pops up now and again these days.

"A woman" yeah, just any woman. It's not like she's ever achieved anything as a cyclist.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Yes I think it's work commitments.
> 
> And you do know it's Lizzie Deignan don't you ? Multiple world champion and Olympic silver medalist.
> 
> Chris is back for Paris.



I just couldn't think of her name when I posted. No offence meant in any way.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I just couldn't think of her name when I posted. No offence meant in any way.



Unintentional offence, it's getting to the point where one will need to get everything proof read by a lawyer soon.


----------



## Aravis (14 Jul 2022)

Funny that David Duffield should get mentioned. The stage in 1986 was the one when Liggett and Sherwen got held up somewhere and David was called on at zero notice to cover on the Izoard climb. They had Nick Owen as anchor in those days, and I remember him announcing the commentator as David Duffield with no explanation. I was certainly puzzled.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> Funny that David Duffield should get mentioned. The stage in 1986 was the one when Liggett and Sherwen got held up somewhere and David was called on at zero notice to cover on the Izoard climb. They had Nick Owen as anchor in those days, and I remember him announcing the commentator as David Duffield with no explanation. I was certainly puzzled.



I don't remember that one. I do remember a stage where Duffield broke his car and had to commentate from his hotel room watching the TV. 
Didn't seem much different to normal. 

The GCN/ES coverage is on another level by comparison.


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Yes I think it's work commitments.
> 
> And you do know it's Lizzie Deignan don't you ? Multiple world champion and Olympic silver medalist.


I'm surprised they found her available. 

The help with her whereabouts forms must have worked. 😉


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Just to change the subject, does anyone know what happened to Chris Boardman on ITV4? He seems to have been replaced by a woman.



I caught a glimpse of this: was it Liz Armistead?


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Decent swap 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/WoutvanAert/status/1547269576949436416?t=ZXGRxr4dzAbmjUDL2W53-g&s=19
> 
> ...




Bit of jersey award dress requirements there, WVA had obviously swopped his skinsuit for a team jersey and shorts. Presumably Pog had been required to replace the yellow jersey with a UAE one before descending down to the bus / hotel.


----------



## Aravis (14 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I don't remember that one. I do remember a stage where Duffield broke his car and had to commentate from his hotel room watching the TV.
> Didn't seem much different to normal.
> 
> The GCN/ES coverage is on another level by comparison.


That could've been the same one. I can't remember the exact circumstances. If he'd broken his car that might explain why he was stuck in his room and available to step in for Channel 4 at short notice.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> I'm surprised they found her available.
> 
> The help with her whereabouts forms must have worked. 😉



She's 7 months pregnant. I don't think she fits into her racing kit.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Bastille day and Alp d’Huez.....expect tears from Pinot 😁


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Lizzie Armistead is with the ITV4 team, at last ITV4 have a pundit that has actually won a few tours.



I did highlight the fact that Lizzie, the famous cyclist from Otley, was a pundit on ITV4 a few days ago.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I caught a glimpse of this: was it Liz Armistead?



It was indeed. I'm still not entirely sure of the correct pronunciation of Pogacar but I'm pretty sure her version isn't it


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2022)

I _think _it's Pog-ARCHer [sorry, amateur phonetics there! Hopefully makes sense ...]

I guess Queen Liz didn't have time for pre-broadcast briefing on that!


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jul 2022)

Looking forward to today's mountains, I predict Pog-the-archer will miss his target and Vinegar will get his chips.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

I'm going for a Superpog comeback.

Not because I have any reason to think it will (or won't) happen, but because it would be fun to watch.

PS I see Rog and Cries Wike are both now 13' down. Does this lessen their usefulness in roughing up Pog, as he won't have any need to chase down their attacks? 

(but ineos still have 2 in the top 10)


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

I don't think today can be another yesterday for Pogi.Jumbo have the stronger team and can control this stage again....he's better to wait a while limit his losses if he can.The Pyranees suit him more with shorter 20/25 min climbs ? 
There again he's not going to settle for jist a podium place....if he's feeling good why not 😁


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm going for a Superpog comeback.
> 
> Not because I have any reason to think it will (or won't) happen, but because it would be fun to watch.
> 
> ...



Just think where G. Martin would be now...😟


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2022)

Being a finish on Alpes D'Huez and 14 July, I can see Thibault Pinot going for the win today. It would great if he could do it and it would be remembered for many years.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just think where G. Martin would be now...😟



9th? 126th? 
It would definitely be a number.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Being a finish on Alpes D'Huez and 14 July, I can see Thibault Pinot going for the win today


Yea I reckon that 32nd place yesterday was him keeping something back.....🙄


gavroche said:


> It would great if he could do it and it would be remembered for many years.


Not sure about years,maybe till weekend ?


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> 9th? 126th?
> It would definitely be a number.



I think you were correct with 9th 🙂.

Does seem an odd situation where Rafa Maika is allowed to carry despite testing positive and other riders aren't.

I know they have quoted the severity of the positive but you either have COVID or you don't really. I feel sure if Rafa Maika worked for the Local Council it would have been positive enough for a few days off with full pay 🙂


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Being a finish on Alpes D'Huez and 14 July, I can see Thibault Pinot going for the win today. It would great if he could do it and it would be remembered for many years.



Very very very unlikely. bardet, barguil, gaudu all more likely French winners, but only barguil would be allowed to get into a breakaway, the other 2 would have to win it from a GC bunch, which is potentiality harder.

Great stage yesterday full of surprises, one of the best stages in recent time I think.. Quintana actually having some legs was maybe more surprising than Pog showing some weakness.

Was great to see Yates and Thomas both recovering well at the end of the stage, when it looked like they had cooked mid stage.

I think MVP pulled out yesterday didn't he. I thought he was having a quiet tour by his own high standards.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

More chance of me producing my own bottle of Pinot and drinking it for lunch today, than Thibault winning the stage, imho. 🍷 Allez, allez, allez, or something...!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think MVP pulled out yesterday didn't he. I thought he was having a quiet tour by his own high standards.


Abandoned half way through the stage...for the best really.He knew he was cooked.


T4tomo said:


> Very very very unlikely. bardet, barguil, gaudu all more likely French winners, but only barguil would be allowed to get into a breakaway, the other 2 would have to win it from a GC bunch, which is potentiality harder.


Agree....unfortunately all three of them probally did a bit too much yesterday.Bardets ride yesterday was class...very nearly set the record up the Galibier yesterday and was faster than both Pog and Jonas. Allways been one of my favourite riders....just wish he could TT 😁
Loved the picture of him after the stage whilst the rest warmed down on turbo trainers....


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2022)

Hopefully Pogacar will not ship more time today. If he does, with the strength of the JV team that would be Tour over and thus a somewhat boring procession thereafter (like last year)

All sorts of rumours re Pogacar's performance yesterday; not eating enough (really? Sounds like an incredibly amateurish mistake if true so I suspect not), too hot, pulling up the Galibier when he didn't need to etc. I'd be happy for the race if he just sits in the wheels and rolls in with no time lost today. Lots of opportunities to come although hot weather continues throughout and apparently he is not at his best in the heat


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> All sorts of rumours re Pogacar's performance yesterday; not eating enough (really? Sounds like an incredibly amateurish mistake if true so I suspect not), too hot, pulling up the Galibier when he didn't need to etc.


Can't believe anyone that actually watched it can think it was anything else other than a hard stage...that and Vingegaard did one of the best climbs anyone has seen 😁
From Pogacars manager...
A hunger knock? Covid? sick? Overconfidence? "None of that," says UAE team manager Mauro Gianetti about the unexpected and sudden breakdown of his leader Tadej Pogacar. “Some stress has crept into the team this week. But above all, this is the result of the demolition work of Jumbo-Visma. They have done something extraordinary.”


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

Yes, I didn't see it as Pog losing the stage but having it wrestled off him by a bunch of TJV muggers.

edit to add: the chink in the armour is visible now though. Pride is his weakness.


----------



## FishFright (14 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Unintentional offence, it's getting to the point where one will need to get everything proof read by a lawyer soon.



Or think before posting ? I'm working on that .


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

A little quatorze juillet snippet from the le Tour website:

Since the end of WW2, there have been 17 different French winners on Bastille Day. Jacques Anquetil, Bernard Thevenet and Laurent Jalabert all won twice on France's national holiday.
Émile Idée (1949), Jean Robic (1953), Jacques Vivier (1954), Jean Bourles (1957), Jacques Anquetil (1961 and 1964), Roger Pingeon (1968), Raymond Delisle (1969), Bernard Thevenet (1970 and 1975), Bernard Labourdette (1971), Jean-Pierre Danguillaume (1977), Mariano Martinez (1980), Vincent Barteau (1989), Laurent Jalabert (1995 and 2001), Laurent Brochard (1997), Richard Virenque (2004), David Moncoutié (2005), Warren Barguil (2017)


----------



## Peter Salt (14 Jul 2022)

It will be mighty interesting to see how Pog manages the situation. I feel this is similar to boxing where people go to 35-0 records, then loose and realise they're not indestructible. As someone once said, 'It doesn't matter how many times you get knocked down, but how many times you get up'. Let's hope he at least makes it as hard as possible for anyone else to win 

[EDIT]: If the rain keeps going, it'll be even better


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Two days ago....35 seconds might aswell give him it now,nobody can touch him.

One bad day isolated on your own and you lose the jersey,third on the podium.....

He's done for,didn't eat,race,control the race right...
He'll be back !


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jul 2022)

FishFright said:


> Or think before posting ? I'm working on that .



But I think I am right in saying that English is not the first language of @gavroche so some give and take could be applied.


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Two days ago....35 seconds might aswell give him it now,nobody can touch him.
> 
> One bad day isolated on your own and you lose the jersey,third on the podium.....
> 
> ...



Yeah - no way is he out of this!
But he's got a hard fight now, what with most of his rivals having far superior team support, and needing to pull back time on them.

I'm waiting for comments from the "_Pog will have the jersey all the way to Pari_s" crowd


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

Froome Dawg looking up for it 🏃‍♂️


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2022)

Pidcock on the charge to...

...where?


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2022)

'kin'ell!

Tom is descending like a stone


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

Camera should just stay on TP for this...


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2022)

I don't understand how The Dawg can descend at speed at all after what he's been through.
Tough guys


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2022)

Froome and Pidcock working together

Like a stick insect and a wasp


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I don't understand how The Dawg can descend at speed at all after what he's been through.
> Tough guys



I remember an interview with Cav when he said "You know that little voice in your head that says 'dont do this, it could all go wrong' yeah? Well, we don't have that"


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> 'kin'ell!
> 
> Tom is descending like a stone





rich p said:


> I don't understand how The Dawg can descend at speed at all after what he's been through.
> Tough guys





rich p said:


> Froome and Pidcock working together
> 
> Like a stick insect and a wasp





buttock clenching watching pidcock descend


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> But I think I am right in saying that English is not the first language of @gavroche so some give and take could be applied.



I wasn't aware and I apologise for being a bit sarky.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2022)

Jeez, if we all donated to all these constant ads looking for money we would be totally skint!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Froomey 😍


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Froomey 😍



Good to see


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wasn't aware and I apologise for being a bit sarky.


Apology accepted.....for now 😘


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

froomey made it to the front group ,


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jul 2022)

Yes, Froome at the front of the race.

After all he's been through, I think they should let Froome win this stage..........


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Pidcocks descending!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

UAE DS covid positive...


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Apology accepted.....for now 😘



I wasn't apologising to you, you great nobber.


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wasn't apologising to you, you great nobber.


 stop flattering him , it will go to his head


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jul 2022)

Go Perez!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Left my phone in the car and my partner went out with it....I had to suffer over 1 and half hours of Miller on ITV4.....
Feck I can't stand him....volume down.

Meanwhile Pidcock !


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Chris Froome....where's all the doubters now 🙄
Just to get back to where he is now is pretty amazing....from a self admitting fan boy I'm nervous to watch him descend !


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2022)

They hit 100kmh there. And now it just a 50mph downhill with bends and Piddy is calmly drinking.


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Chris Froome....where's all the doubters now 🙄
> Just to get back to where he is now is pretty amazing....from a self admitting fan boy I'm nervous to watch him descend !



^^^^this is spot on ^^^^ amazing he is even riding a bike never mind at the level he is, and in the break today


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

break FTW...


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Jul 2022)

T Piddy, didn't he used to be a rapper?!!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

Mark Grant said:


> T Piddy, didn't he used to be a rapper?!!



I saw him looking for Ice cube earlier...


----------



## Peter Salt (14 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt yesterday said:


> I realise it's naïve, but will be watching Tom Pidcock closely today


Got my days confused


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> I saw him looking for Ice cube earlier...


----------



## tribanjules (14 Jul 2022)

Can we have orla outfit update ? 🤣


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Can we have orla outfit update ? 🤣



Nice red dress today I think.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2022)

I think the break can get this stage now. Maybe.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

Louis Meintjes is carrying the curse of being in my fantasy team so he is doomed


----------



## Peter Salt (14 Jul 2022)

Woohoo! Bravo Tom!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2022)

Fortune favours the brave - what a ride from TP!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2022)

Chapeau Tom....and Froomey ! tough choice who gets my ride of the day 😁


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2022)

Yorkshire, Yorkshire, Yorkshire


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2022)

What a fantastic day ! Great results for the Brits and G is looking good still.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jul 2022)

Pidcock, what a talent.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2022)

Also great to see Froomedawg getting back to his best


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Can we have orla outfit update ? 🤣



Pete Kennaugh is carrying off the black top on ITV4


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

ride of the day from froome


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2022)

The last 2 days racing have been some of the best I have seen in recent times, fabulous!
Pidcock - Brilliant, what more can you say, first Tour, winning THE biggest stage with brain and brawn.
Froome back with some style
Poggy and Vinny will put on a show all the way to Paris.
G. grinding away with such temerity, 3rd on the Podium and could squeeze 2nd yet by Paris.

What a Tour! Bloody fab!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Louis Meintjes is carrying the curse of being in my fantasy team so he is doomed



Sorry, Louis


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Pidcock, what a talent.



The youngest ever rider to win on Alpe d’Huez


----------



## Cathryn (14 Jul 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> The last 2 days racing have been some of the best I have seen in recent times, fabulous!
> Pidcock - Brilliant, what more can you say, first Tour, winning THE biggest stage with brain and brawn.
> Froome back with some style
> Poggy and Vinny will put on a show all the way to Paris.
> ...



It has been incredible!


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2022)

let anyone try to tell me pro cycling is boring....


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> It has been incredible!



Incredible will be when Cofidis win a stage!!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2022)

Wow... 

I have just been watching the highlight shows on ITV4 but I think I will go back to yesterday's and today's stages on the rest day and watch 3 or 4 hours of each stage on Eurosport!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow...
> 
> I have just been watching the highlight shows on ITV4 but I think I will go back to yesterday's and today's stages on the rest day and watch 3 or 4 hours of each stage on Eurosport!



I was thinking the same!


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow...
> 
> I have just been watching the highlight shows on ITV4 but I think I will go back to yesterday's and today's stages on the rest day and watch 3 or 4 hours of each stage on Eurosport!



Ladt 60kms of yesterday's Colin


----------



## Chislenko (14 Jul 2022)

So tomorrow, fairly benign stage, Victor Lafay of Cofidis who has spent the entire tour doing bugger all goes up the road, hangs on for most of the stage then gets passed in the last few kilometres.

Alternative ending, he hangs on and wins the stage!


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Chapeau Tom....and Froomey ! tough choice who gets my ride of the day 😁



Well .. Pidcock waited for him on the descent, then comprehensively dropped him on Doowez. Won the stage, now 45minutes ahead of Froome.

So yeah, tough choice.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Well .. Pidcock waited for him on the descent, then comprehensively dropped him on Doowez. Won the stage, now 45minutes ahead of Froome.
> 
> So yeah, tough choice.


Not taking anything away from Tom !
But I think your conveniently forgetting where Froome has come back from ?
Shouldn't be selected,he should have retired,he's been dropped.....etc
Podium place on Alpe d'Huez....
Forgive me for thinking your talking sh1te.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Well .. Pidcock waited for him on the descent, then comprehensively dropped him on Doowez. Won the stage, now 45minutes ahead of Froome.
> 
> So yeah, tough choice.



Rider of the day isn’t the same as best rider. By any measure Pidcock is the better rider at the moment. 

It’s about the circumstances in the day. Their age, their history. It’s rather nice seeing an aging champion return for a final swan song whilst acknowledging that he had no way of beating the young upstart.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2022)

Is that final hill too severe for the proper sprinters? I dunno.

If in doubt, go for Wout.


----------



## Twizit (15 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that final hill too severe for the proper sprinters? I dunno.
> 
> If in doubt, go for Wout.



That was my exact thought process for team leader selection in the fantasy league this morning!


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow...
> 
> I have just been watching the highlight shows on ITV4 but I think I will go back to yesterday's and today's stages on the rest day and watch 3 or 4 hours of each stage on Eurosport!





Grant Fondo said:


> I was thinking the same!


me too. ITV highlights only showed a glimpse of Pidcock descending, he was literally whipping past others be nice to see him in full flow.

Very smart ride from him today, didn't go too early in the stage and knew Froome would be a good ally for a while.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> me too. ITV highlights only showed a glimpse of Pidcock descending, he was literally whipping past others be nice to see him in full flow.
> 
> Very smart ride from him today, didn't go too early in the stage and knew Froome would be a good ally for a while.



Watched last two stages now, brilliant!
Pog tanked on col du Granon was a massive surprise


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that final hill too severe for the proper sprinters? I dunno.
> 
> If in doubt, go for Wout.


Fred Wright ?


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow...
> 
> I have just been watching the highlight shows on ITV4 but I think I will go back to yesterday's and today's stages on the rest day and watch 3 or 4 hours of each stage on Eurosport!



You need to see Piddy attacking off of the Galibier. It's a huge descent and he did it like he was on rails.


----------



## matticus (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Forgive me for thinking your talking sh1te.



You're entitled to your opinion! x


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2022)

Warren Barguil out after a positive Covid test (in French).


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2022)

Interesting that the last two stages featuring the really "iconic" TdF climbs, Mt Ventoux and Alpe d'Huez, have gone to cyclocrossers.

OK maybe not _that_ interesting. And a bit of a stretch to consider Ventoux and Alpe d'Huez the only iconic climbs, and not, say, the Galibier. But I'll go to any lengths to devise an interesting fact.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> You're entitled to your opinion! x


Thanks.....after the euphoria of yesterday's stage maybe have another think about yours ? 
It's not necessarily a miracle or anything but the bloke nearly died in 2019 had to learn how to walk again.Then did this ride yesterday.Maybe just me but it actually blew me away....Allways been a huge fan of Froome and my respect for him after yesterday is even more.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Barguil out with Covid 

View: https://twitter.com/CyclingUpToDat3/status/1547866594461724674?t=wWDkor-1iCFyocgt32ROhg&s=19


----------



## matticus (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Allways been a huge fan of Froome



We'd never have guessed! 

I've clearly prodded a sore spot: your affection for Froome-dog is actually rather touching, and I shouldn't take the p.

I just PERSONALLY got more of a buzz watching young Pidders parting the massive crowds on his first tour, first climb of THE Alpe ... it just all came together as a brilliant thing.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Pog tanked on col du Granon was a massive surprise


Shouldn't have chased Rog down so dragging JV along to jump him in turn. Admitted not eating enough and should have taken more on after all those attacks then again more gels might have resulted in a repeat of the infamous Tom dumpalong event.


----------



## matticus (15 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Shouldn't have chased Rog down so dragging JV along to jump him in turn.



I disagree - there was no better way to deal with the situation. If he'd let Rog go, he then needed to keep ROG out of the yellow jersey - so he would just end up towing JV (and possibly some other GC guys) for most of the rest of the stage - just a couple of minutes further back.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Pass at 1min in this video is worth watching again 😁

View: https://twitter.com/Domestique___/status/1547678925064572928?t=aVlS352ueDEn7Q9x2k3wBQ&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I disagree - there was no better way to deal with the situation. If he'd let Rog go, he then needed to keep ROG out of the yellow jersey - so he would just end up towing JV (and possibly some other GC guys) for most of the rest of the stage - just a couple of minutes further back.



I'm no expert but I think I agree. That's bad news for you as it means you're probably wrong.

I think it was just the case that a very strong JV team isolated him and did a number on him.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Warren Barguil out after a positive Covid test (in French).



Nooooo :-(


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nooooo :-(


It's a worry after yesterday with the crowds on Alpe d'Huez!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> It's a worry after yesterday with the crowds on Alpe d'Huez!



Yep, the whole Peleton could be down before Paris! Serious worry for the main contenders.

Having said that, I won a club trophy (my only sporting achievement) for the most points accumulated during the year for our 22 mile 'Aussie Pursuits' training rides despite being one of the slowest riders (@matticus can vouch for this). 
It was a very rainy season and I doggedly turned-up week after week in all weathers and collected everybody else's points....
You gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> It was a very rainy season and I doggedly turned-up week after week in all weathers and collected everybody else's points....
> You gotta be in it to win it!


Chapeau Foodie....you could of been a contender if only you hadn't had that last pint 😁


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I disagree - there was no better way to deal with the situation. If he'd let Rog go, he then needed to keep ROG out of the yellow jersey - so he would just end up towing JV (and possibly some other GC guys) for most of the rest of the stage - just a couple of minutes further back.


He would, but it would have also meant that Rog had his nose in the wind and it was better to let Rog, the marginally weaker climber and lower on GC, to go than Vinegar. but then also WVA may have dropped back to Rog (i tink he was further up the road at the time) or another GC contender might have wanted to chase down Rog to protect their own podium hopes and Pog could have benefitted.

The truth is hindsight is a wonderful thing! Pog thought he was strong enough to keep chasing, but may have got his feed or hydration a bit wrong.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks.....after the euphoria of yesterday's stage maybe have another think about yours ?
> It's not necessarily a miracle or anything but the bloke nearly died in 2019 had to learn how to walk again.Then did this ride yesterday.Maybe just me but it actually blew me away....Allways been a huge fan of Froome and my respect for him after yesterday is even more.



couldn't agree more, absolutely unbelievable to me , the fact that he is riding a bike again is something special , but at that level


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Chapeau Foodie....you could of been a contender if only you hadn't had that last pint 😁



After a few Audax,I also gave that-up, though I like distance riding. Not being a fast rider, I found with Audax I could never accumulate enough time to stop for a pint. The routes were lovely and so were the pubs I had to pass....


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep, the whole Peleton could be down before Paris! Serious worry for the main contenders.



Evil Ineos have clearly developed a new strain of Covid in their evil labs in a cavern underneath Mt Tiede and vaccinated their riders against it

Thomas successfully tested this strategy at the Tour de Suisse.

You read it here first.

Covert picture of Brailsford released






PS it's _peloton_ not _peleton_


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Evil Ineos have clearly developed a new strain of Covid in their evil labs in a cavern underneath Mt Tiede and vaccinated their riders against it
> 
> Thomas successfully tested this strategy at the Tour de Suisse.
> 
> ...


To be fair to G he's in the form of his life.More than matched Pogi and Vingegaard yesterday.Fastest times up the Alpe d'Huez since 2006 and even more impressive after Weds stage ! I'd say he's even better than when he won the Tour....but I won't as I dont want to jinx him 😁


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Evil Ineos have clearly developed a new strain of Covid in their evil labs in a cavern underneath Mt Tiede and vaccinated their riders against it
> 
> Thomas successfully tested this strategy at the Tour de Suisse.
> 
> ...



Oops - speeling fail!


----------



## matticus (15 Jul 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> After a few Audax,I also gave that-up, though I like distance riding. Not being a fast rider, I found with Audax I could never accumulate enough time to stop for a pint. The routes were lovely and so were the pubs I had to pass....



Classic drinker with a cycling problem. There is no known cure ...


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> It's a worry after yesterday with the crowds on Alpe d'Huez!



I don't think cycling past crowds is a massive risk - I doubt the viral load would be big and does it even count from so many different people ? 
But sharing a car or a room with a covid sufferer and you are highly likely to get it. 

Fingers crossed everyone remaining stays healthy.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2022)

hmm jackobson back at the medical car , now at the team car


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2022)

caleb ewan down and doesnt look good , left knee...


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2022)

Jacobsen in trouble. Peloton stops chasing.

Cav sips a cool drink, and rearranges the cushions on his sofa.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> caleb ewan down and doesnt look good , left knee...



He's not looking good at the back of the bunch. Will he make it to today's finish?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2022)

Fred Wright should get a top three finish here. Can’t see him beating Pedersen though


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fred Wright should get a top three finish here. Can’t see him beating Pedersen though



I was cycling on what little flat there is around here last year, doing about 20 on the road bike. Got passed easily by a MTBer with fully knobbly tyres. "Not having that", went after him. No chance, couldn't get close

Fred Wright

Guess I can live with being scalped by a MTBer when its a World Tour pro


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> He's not looking good at the back of the bunch. Will he make it to today's finish?


And if he does , will he start tomorrow !!!


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2022)

Mads Pederson takes the win , fred gets second


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jul 2022)

Jacobsen, Sagan and Ewan all together 20:05 down. Froome 6:11 down.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fred Wright should get a top three finish here. Can’t see him beating Pedersen though



I think he'll get a stage this year. But not today sadly


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> And if he does , will he start tomorrow !!!



I'll be disappointed if he doesn't as I'll be robbed of the opportunity to shout at the telly every time Kelly says "Cable Ewan"


----------



## yello (15 Jul 2022)

Spolier?

Did you know that the tour organisers send people out onto the route before the race to paint out/erase any political or obscene messages that are painted on the road? I didn't. There's just been an item on the news about it.

I often wondered what had happened to my 'Froome smells like hot dog water' chalk daub.


----------



## Chislenko (15 Jul 2022)

yello said:


> Spolier?
> 
> Did you know that the tour organisers send people out onto the route before the race to paint out/erase any political or obscene messages that are painted on the road? I didn't. There's just been an item on the news about it.
> 
> I often wondered what had happened to my 'Froome smells like hot dog water' chalk daub.




They missed the huge male appendage that was drawn on the road a few years back...made me smile.


----------



## Ian H (15 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> They missed the huge male appendage that was drawn on the road a few years back...made me smile.



That might not count as obscene in France.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Got passed easily by a MTBer with fully knobbly tyres.



Not Pidcock by any chance?


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> They missed the huge male appendage that was drawn on the road a few years back...made me smile.



I seem to remember hearing that the team turn the cock and balls images into butterflies.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I seem to remember hearing that the team turn the cock and balls images into butterflies.


How apt....remember watching a documentary thing a few years ago.Anyone really that interested in erasing cocks here you go.
https://www.rouleur.cc/blogs/the-rouleur-journal/the-eraser-men


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Fred Wright ?


E/W 😁 
I really wanted him to win that today !


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I was cycling on what little flat there is around here last year, doing about 20 on the road bike. Got passed easily by a MTBer with fully knobbly tyres. "Not having that", went after him. No chance, couldn't get close
> 
> Fred Wright
> 
> Guess I can live with being scalped by a MTBer when its a World Tour pro


I had a similar experience a couple of decades ago... 



ColinJ said:


> I was whizzing along on my road bike doing about 20 mph and I heard the characteristic sound of big knobbly tyres on tarmac coming up quickly behind me. Suddenly a young woman on a MTB went past doing about 30 mph, one hand on the bars and the other holding her bottle. She took a quick drink, called out a cheery 'hi', replaced the bottle in its cage and shot off even faster. I saw her turn off the road up a steep bridleway ahead of me. By the time I'd got to the gate she was almost at the top of a hill way up to my left. Boy, she was fit...
> 
> A month later, I spotted her in one of the MTB mags - it was Deb Murrell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2022)

https://www.rouleur.cc/blogs/the-ro...WJjESt-uxS7bhg8FYrPHiDcwzbJk1nUBWacKtep1-ee1s


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2022)

Pidcock in a break today....make Jumbo work and chase.Ineos are in a reasonable position with G and Yates ?


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2022)

My informants tell me that Mohoric has got a dropper post today...
... remember the Poggio


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jul 2022)

I'm backing Lenny today ... but head says Wout's got it.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> My informants tell me that Mohoric has got a dropper post today...
> ... remember the Poggio


Had Matthews....yea I know !


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2022)

Bling for the stage win?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2022)

Come on Bling - you can have this goat for supper...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2022)

This is a great finish.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2022)

So great to see a bigger rider go from so far out. This is the TDF that keeps on giving


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2022)

Bling I can't tell you how much I love you 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2022)

Chapeau to Matthews it was a classy win!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Roglic out ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1548570888131723264?t=pW4yqRFH5AxwPmXfqM7ldQ&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Roglic "I'm going to start training for the Vuelta" 🙄


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2022)

What's the big black box on the back of Jonas Vingegaard's hat in post race interviews?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> What's the big black box on the back of Jonas Vingegaard's hat in post race interviews?


Netflix camera thingy ? Your the tech expert.


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2022)

This explains the post-stage hug between Bling and Pogi a bit more. Pogi's Porsche is in Bling's garage. 
View: https://mobile.twitter.com/SophieSmith86/status/1548227721012006912


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

Breakaway day again today?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> This explains the post-stage hug between Bling and Pogi a bit more. Pogi's Porsche is in Bling's garage.
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/SophieSmith86/status/1548227721012006912




View: https://twitter.com/TamauPogi/status/1548356408411688962?t=FxsDeRYLP9Wfs7NrS-YUQA&s=19


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

Taco van de Hoorn maybe


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Breakaway day again today?


Without doubt....what's a sprint stage 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Magnus Cort DNS.
Positive Covid test.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Pogacar....😍
“Today I got a lot of information. It’s not going to be easy days for Jumbo tomorrow and in the next days. In the end, I know how good each one of them is. Vingegaard is under pressure. I’m looking forward to the Pyrénées."


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> So great to see a bigger rider go from so far out. This is the TDF that keeps on giving



Alberto Bettiol is 10 stone 12 lb and Matthews is 11 st 5 lb, both similar height.

Matthews looked more muscle.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Alberto Bettiol is 10 stone 12 lb and Matthews is 11 st 5 lb, both similar height.
> 
> Matthews looked more muscle.


Think you'll find half a stone in Blings ear rings 😁


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Think you'll find half a stone in Blings ear rings 😁



And the weight of expectations on his shoulders, knowing that you had your 50 pence on him!


----------



## Peter Salt (17 Jul 2022)

Haven't seen anyone carrying this many bottles, ever!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Haven't seen anyone carrying this many bottles, ever!



Thought they used to have a special vest they put them in?


----------



## Peter Salt (17 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought they used to have a special vest they put them in?


Pretty sure he has a onesie, otherwise they would just fall out. But other than that, nothing special about it, I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Pretty sure he has a onesie, otherwise they would just fall out. But other than that, nothing special about it, I think.



They used to use these at one time. Maybe some still do. Haven’t noticed.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

First snooze fest of the Tour...highlights for me,too nice outside.


----------



## matticus (17 Jul 2022)

A couple of male spectators put on a show @88k to liven things up 😄


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2022)

more fekin nob ed protesters


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> First snooze fest of the Tour...highlights for me,too nice outside.



 BBQ time


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

Oh dear, Roglic out and now Kruisjwik


----------



## matticus (17 Jul 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Alberto Bettiol is 10 stone 12 lb and Matthews is 11 st 5 lb, both similar height.
> 
> Matthews looked more muscle.



Interesting , thanks. It looked a much bigger difference, but that suggests Matthews could do ok on a shortER climb like that, Vs Bettiol.

Absolute blinder of a final 3km!


----------



## matticus (17 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> more fekin nob ed protesters



And on such a freakishly hot day , on possibly the hottest Tour to date.
How inconsiderate!


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Oh dear, Roglic out and now Kruisjwik



not good


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2022)

yellow jersey down now and benoot, talk about bad luck


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2022)

Jumbo bad luck day for these....

GC not over yet


----------



## Peter Salt (17 Jul 2022)

TJV need to practice bike handling and concentration of their riders. I know you can say it's all bad luck but when bad luck happens constantly, year after year - that suggests an underlying issue imho.


----------



## matticus (17 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> yellow jersey down now and benoot, talk about bad luck



I was very surprised to see Benoot waste time retireving (and refitting) his bike compooter. He was holding up the other riders in his team.
Did that make any sense??


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I was very surprised to see Benoot waste time retireving (and refitting) his bike compooter. He was holding up the other riders in his team.
> Did that make any sense??



It controls the motor


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I was very surprised to see Benoot waste time retireving (and refitting) his bike compooter. He was holding up the other riders in his team.
> Did that make any sense??



My impression at the time was he was a bit shaken up and not steady and not thinking straight. But that's hardly a diagnosis. I'm only watching with one eye while doing something else.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2022)

Bike Exchange and Alpecin have ticked off wins now. 
There's a few teams with nothing obvious out of it yet


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jul 2022)

Morkov over time limit, 65 minutes behind Ewan.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Morkov over time limit, 65 minutes behind Ewan.


Yea just seen that....sort of think they should give him a break what with the heat ! 
But I'm too soft 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Let's hope so 😁
https://www.velonews.com/events/tou...but-pogacar-isnt-calling-me-the-night-before/


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jul 2022)

Fingers crossed,couple of Tramadol and a good night's kip and you'll be right.

View: https://twitter.com/IsraelPremTech/status/1548719137282838532?t=CrbYCNBbR-WcpyAOaNN2Vw&s=19


----------



## Martinsnos (17 Jul 2022)

Wiggins on the motorbike is bad enough but Alberto Contador then being translated to English is even more a waste of time!


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jul 2022)

Was Benjamin Thomas robbed of victory by the protestors,? Caught with 0.8km left having been brought almost to a halt while the peleton were unhindered.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Was Thomas robbed of victory by the protestors,? Caught with 0.8km left having been brought almost to a halt while the peleton were unhindered.



He would have been caught earlier if he didn't get the draft off the motorbike camera for the last few K*



*Said somewhat tongue in cheek as I know perspective can make him seem closer to the bike than he really is and if he had been really close the unbiased. know everything, Millar would have pointed it out on the ITV4 coverage**


** The Millar bit might be laced with a bit of sarcasm


----------



## Peter Salt (17 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He would have been caught earlier if he didn't get the draft off the motorbike camera for the last few K*


That. I'd go further and say it would be a really awkward moment for the organisers if he held off the peloton. That particular motodraft was outrageous.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Was Benjamin Thomas robbed of victory by the protestors,? Caught with 0.8km left having been brought almost to a halt while the peleton were unhindered.



Sorry, and don't get me wrong, no bigger Cofidis fan than me but I thought the protesters stopped the original break which was Pollit and somebody else not Benjamin Thomas.

Unless I missed something.

I am more upset at Ineos bringing him back, Trek, Bora etc were making no inroads on him until Ineos joined the chase, they had no need to do it, ba--ards!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2022)

Rest day.
Lazy bastards.


----------



## matticus (18 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Was Benjamin Thomas robbed of victory by the protestors,?



If he was, then I'm sure he'll remember the protest - job done 👍


----------



## Shadow (18 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I am more upset at Ineos bringing him back



This ^^^.
I do not understand why IGN were pushing on so hard. For what purpose?

It was a smart move by Thomas and he had a great ride. I do not imagine he will remain at COF for long!
And I hope for his sake that the french press/media do not start labeling him as the next great french _epsoir_.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> This ^^^.
> I do not understand why IGN were pushing on so hard. For what purpose?
> .


Because they are fundamentally evil. They can't help it.

Actually, on Eurosport they said it was because there was a light crosswind and they wanted everyone up the front to be safe. They knocked it off as soon as there was shelter at the sides of the road.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2022)

Loved this video of Toms Skujiņš loading up with 10 bottles

View: https://twitter.com/TrekSegafredo/status/1548654028225142791


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

I'm enjoying the last 65 km of stage 11 now

I will watch Pidcock's attack on stage 12 this evening (if I don't feel tempted to go out and fry myself on my bike).


----------



## matticus (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm enjoying the last 65 km of stage 11 now
> 
> I will watch Pidcock's attack on stage 12 this evening (if I don't feel tempted to go out and fry myself on my bike).



Time well spent, sir!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

Pogis going to win it isn't he....he specializes in heartbreak.😁


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2022)

Movistar are one of the few teams still with a full compliment of 8 riders...

...waddya mean, you didn't know they were in the race?

You can spot them just in front of Astana at the back of the peloton


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Movistar are one of the few teams still with a full compliment of 8 riders...


And ?
You need to get over that quid you had on Mas.... he's shite.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Movistar are one of the few teams still with a full compliment of 8 riders...
> 
> ...waddya mean, you didn't know they were in the race?
> 
> You can spot them just in front of Astana at the back of the peloton



Well _actually ..._

There are seven teams still at full strength: Ineos, Bora, Movistar, FDJ, Wanty Gobert, Lotto Soudal and B&B

So there


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well _actually ..._
> 
> There are seven teams still at full strength: Ineos, Bora, Movistar, FDJ, Wanty Gobert, Lotto Soudal and B&B
> 
> So there



Full strength is a bit of a false description about Movistar...

They're at full weakness...They need to find the serum of eternal youth and give it to Valverde quickly. I wonder if David Rebellin or Chris Horner has any left over?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Full strength is a bit of a false description about Movistar...
> 
> They're at full weakness...They need to find the serum of eternal youth and give it to Valverde quickly. I wonder if David Rebellin or Chris Horner has any left over?


I say re sign Superman....they'll win feck all but at least we'll have something to watch on Netflix 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2022)

A tweet about Fuglsang. His name means birdsong, you know.


View: https://twitter.com/LeGruppetto/status/1548943135656579073


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm enjoying the last 65 km of stage 11 now


I just finished... Even better than I expected.



matticus said:


> Time well spent, sir!


Indeed! I enjoy the highlights shows, and for sprint stages they are _MORE_ than long enough (!), but a great mountain stage like that one deserves a few hours of attention.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

Put your hand in your pocket again @rich p ....he likes the heat 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/Copedaleando/status/1548952167532445696?t=iQryMvEfQFtY2zmaQXM2BQ&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (18 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pogis going to win it isn't he....he specializes in heartbreak.😁



I was thinking about this. He's 2 mins back...CAN he win? I know it's Pog etc but that's quite a challenge, isn't it?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I was thinking about this. He's 2 mins back...CAN he win? I know it's Pog etc but that's quite a challenge, isn't it?


What do you mean 'can' of course he will ! He'll attack every day...little by little until the TT,we all know what happens there....
It'll be like watching 2020 tour all over again,except replace Tom for the Fishman 😁


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well _actually ..._
> 
> There are seven teams still at full strength: Ineos, Bora, Movistar, FDJ, Wanty Gobert, Lotto Soudal and B&B
> 
> So there



Guys are missing from FDJ like Bouchard. Also Danny Oss from Bora. Probably others too. False statement there squire.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

How good is Vingegaard at time trialling?

Pog and Thomas are obviously excellent. Could they put (say) 3 minutes into Vingegaard in the 40.7 km stage 20 TT? 

*PS I just looked up last year's TT. Vingegaard beat Pog! *


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> How good is Vingegaard at time trialling?
> 
> Pog and Thomas are obviously excellent. Could they put (say) 3 minutes into Vingegaard in the 40.7 km stage 20 TT?
> 
> *PS I just looked up last year's TT. Vingegaard beat Pog! *


For a 58kg rider he's sh1t hot at TT....but the Fishman is no match Pogi 😁


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> For a 58kg rider he's sh1t hot at TT....but the Fishman is no match Pogi 😁



How did he beat him last year then - it wasn't a mountain TT! 

While I was watching the replay of stage 11, I was taking a good look at the climbers. Most of them do look unhealthily scrawny, but I suppose that power-to-weight ratio is everything on those mountains.


----------



## Cathryn (18 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> For a 58kg rider he's sh1t hot at TT....but the Fishman is no match Pogi 😁



_Quoting @ColinJ 'PS I just looked up last year's TT. Vingegaard beat Pog! _

*But...he did!*


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> _Quoting @ColinJ 'PS I just looked up last year's TT. Vingegaard beat Pog! _
> 
> *But...he did!*


Who won the Tour cough 😂


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> While I was watching the replay of stage 11, I was taking a good look at the climbers. Most of them do look unhealthily scrawny, but I suppose that power-to-weight


I'm not sure I'd use the word unhealthy or scrawny....it's where you need to be.Unless your Van Aert 😁


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jul 2022)

Cav is on BB News Channel sometime before 7 today on being left out.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

First reply lol...

View: https://twitter.com/freddreier/status/1549048152488980481?t=pnUctMurHJrW5fzBNcPTSg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Cav is on BB News Channel sometime before 7 today on being left out.


What do you reckon ? He should have been included.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jul 2022)

With the lack of sprint stages this year probably a good one to miss. Can imagine yesterdays interview "so Cav what went wrong" "Man, the heat you know"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> With the lack of sprint stages this year probably a good one to miss. Can imagine yesterdays interview "so Cav what went wrong" "Man, the heat you know"



He would have been saying, "Nowt went wrong. It was incredible, the team were just incredible the way they got me to the line." "Taking the record was just incredible, to take another stage, I can't believe it, it's just incredible." As his second stage win of this tour sees him go two clear at the top of most stage wins


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He would have been saying, "Nowt went wrong. It was incredible, the team were just incredible the way they got me to the line."



With Morkov over time limit?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> With Morkov over time limit?



He wouldn't have been if Cav was in the team.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> Guys are missing from FDJ like Bouchard. Also Danny Oss from Bora. Probably others too. False statement there squire.



Bouchard is AG2R and Oss is Total Energies

I went back and double checked the teams on the letour.fr site and I think I'm correct. 

For once


----------



## Chislenko (18 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> What do you reckon ? He should have been included.



He said he was looking forward to being the flag bearer for IOM at the commonwealth games.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2022)

33/1 @rich p 😁

View: https://twitter.com/josefbone/status/1548986721584431104?t=RcXsSAz1v9QwETR6xbMi_A&s=19


----------



## cougie uk (18 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> With Morkov over time limit?



He'd have broken the record by now anyway.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> 33/1 @rich p 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/josefbone/status/1548986721584431104?t=RcXsSAz1v9QwETR6xbMi_A&s=19




Maybe I got my timing wrong! 
50 p EW tomorrow Adam!!!!!


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2022)

Spain heading for their 4th TdF without a stage win seems crazy when relatively small cycling nations like Slovenia, GB and Denmark have won numerous since 2018
You want the traditional homes of cycling ( and I include France and Italy) to do well in their GTs but something in their training infrastructure or youth participation is clearly amiss.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2022)

As an aside, I'm so farking hot, I've put some ice cubes in my white wine...

How do these guys cope!


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jul 2022)

A lot live in Southern France etc so are acclimatised to hotter weather


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bouchard is AG2R and Oss is Total Energies
> 
> I went back and double checked the teams on the letour.fr site and I think I'm correct.
> 
> For once



lol just testing you’re solid in your research.


----------



## Spartak (18 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Spain heading for their 4th TdF without a stage win seems crazy when relatively small cycling nations like Slovenia, GB and Denmark have won numerous since 2018
> You want the traditional homes of cycling ( and I include France and Italy) to do well in their GTs but something in their training infrastructure or youth participation is clearly amiss.



Who was the last Spaniard 🇪🇸 ...??? 
Valverde...???


----------



## Shadow (18 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I've put some ice cubes in my white wine...


The horror, the horror!! Or are your cubes frozen wine?!


rich p said:


> How do these guys cope!


If you got off your plague bed and went for a ride right now, it is quite pleasant. Just like being in the south of France with a breeze!


----------



## Milzy (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> How did he beat him last year then - it wasn't a mountain TT!
> 
> While I was watching the replay of stage 11, I was taking a good look at the climbers. Most of them do look unhealthily scrawny, but I suppose that power-to-weight ratio is everything on those mountains.



Yep I’ve seen guys with same FTP as me disappear up climbs who are 3kg less on club runs. Sometimes they push too hard & tire out & then I can occasionally get to the top first.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> Who was the last Spaniard 🇪🇸 ...???
> Valverde...???



https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-de-france/2018/stage-14

Omar Fraile I think!!!!


----------



## Chap sur le velo (19 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> As an aside, I'm so farking hot, I've put some ice cubes in my white wine...



"Down your neck"!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

Chap sur le velo said:


> "Down your neck"!



I had to neck it quickly so it was cold but not wine cordial. 

Onto some Pyrenean climbs today with a really steep last one before the final descent. Pog must attack soon if he's to claw back time but will Ineos throw caution to the wind or settle for a podium.
Let's hope somebody lights it up - Bardet? Quintana? Gaudu? Hmmmm!
It's been a great tour so I hope there's another twist before Paris.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

I'm not sure Pogi has any other plans than attack ! 
Pogacar: “I need to attack on every climb and try to make up time. I will give everything. I hope I don't have any regrets after. My legs are feeling good, and I hope to have legs to have an attacking race, from far or not far. I hope for the best." 
Ineos with three in the top ten....surely they can't settle for just third.... Pidcock will turn domestique with Castroviejo, Martinez, Van Baarle, and even Yates, to all support Thomas.
Option 3....Nairoman finds his form in the Pyranees and takes a six minute lead....all the way to the TT where he loses 12.
The heats getting to me 😁


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> will Ineos throw caution to the wind or settle for a podium


Podium. Only. This is what they always will do and it ain’t changin this Tour.


rich p said:


> Let's hope somebody lights it up - Bardet? Quintana? Gaudu?


Indeed. How about the new great descender Tim Podkick? 
Get over the last bump and fly down to the finish, who could keep up?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> Podium. Only. This is what they always will do and it ain’t changin this Tour.


Lol....I seem to remember it being successful.What do you think Thomas should do when he hasn't the explosive power of either Pog or Vinny....wait and see if they'll eat themselves,he's allways got the TT 😁


----------



## matticus (19 Jul 2022)

_will Ineos throw caution to the wind or settle for a podium_


Shadow said:


> Podium. Only. This is what they always will do and it ain’t changin this Tour.


Like 'em or loathe 'em, they have _won _quite a few Grand Tours over the years!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> _will Ineos throw caution to the wind or settle for a podium_
> 
> Like 'em or loathe 'em, they have _won _quite a few Grand Tours over the years!


Allways liked them...suprised 🙄
But I'm not sure how it works when nobody liked the dominance of Skyneos but Jumbo there a different act alltogether....they are aren't they 😂


----------



## kingrollo (19 Jul 2022)

Any chance route will be revised over the next few days due to extreme heat ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well _actually ..._
> 
> There are seven teams still at full strength: Ineos, Bora, Movistar, FDJ, Wanty Gobert, Lotto Soudal and B&B
> 
> So there



Bora are off the list of full strength teams:
_Due to a persistent cold that started a few days ago and didn’t improve by yesterday’s rest day, Lennard Kämna unfortunately will not start 
@LeTour stage 16 today_


View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1549320976156041217


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

Amazing fact: If Jonas Vingegaard wins he will be the first TdF winner to have nearly the same initials as his team since Carlos Sastre for CSC. Sort of. Almost


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Another two out with Covid.AG2R

View: https://twitter.com/LeGruppetto/status/1549327904277921794?t=a5P-vLzzJMjWKinj9u3Raw&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

In this heat you'd think they'd have a vehicle or something to spray a cooling water/mist ? 
Someone will be along to tell me why thats not a good idea 😁


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> In this heat you'd think they'd have a vehicle or something to spray a cooling water/mist ?
> Someone will be along to tell me why thats not a good idea 😁



Or just do the stage on zwift in a sports hall somewhere.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> In this heat you'd think they'd have a vehicle or something to spray a cooling water/mist ?
> Someone will be along to tell me why thats not a good idea 😁



50% chance of thunderstorms later - sorted


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

Ties Benoot looks like Postman Pat...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Or just do the stage on zwift in a sports hall somewhere.


Zwift is for losers.....😁


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Big opportunity for Vlasov here 😍


----------



## Peter Salt (19 Jul 2022)

Pog should send it on the last descent and count on TJV crashing out - they seem pretty good at that


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

I think Ineos should of at least sent Pidcock up with Martinez....put the pressure on.
Right highlights for me...got work to do ☹️


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Allways liked them...suprised 🙄
> But I'm not sure how it works when nobody liked the dominance of Skyneos but Jumbo there a different act alltogether....they are aren't they 😂


Nope, just a yellow clone of Froome-era Skyzug. Dull dull dull. Come on, Pogi!


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I think Ineos should of at least sent Pidcock up with Martinez....put the pressure on.
> Right highlights for me...got work to do ☹️


I'm shocked you're not making enough sports betting to retire(!)


----------



## Martinsnos (19 Jul 2022)

Had a thought last night. Pointless pre-race interviews could be reinvented to serve a useful purpose; the question being - “how is your name pronounced?”. With 170 riders, then by the end of the 3 weeks commentator pronunciation would be perfect, with obvious knock-on future benefit.
This far more beneficial use of questions could have prevented the mispronunciation of Sagan, as Sagan or even worse Sagan that lasted years and would help now with the current issue of whether it is Pogačar or Pogačar and certainly not Pogačar!!!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

It looks like UAE are going to be another man down with Marc Soler struggling


----------



## Peter Salt (19 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> It looks like UAE are going to be another man down with Marc Soler struggling


How many riders have dropped now, altogether? I reckon at least 30?


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jul 2022)

Solong Soler, shirley


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> Had a thought last night. Pointless pre-race interviews could be reinvented to serve a useful purpose; the question being - “how is your name pronounced?”. With 170 riders, then by the end of the 3 weeks commentator pronunciation would be perfect, with obvious knock-on future benefit.


CK mangles names on purpose as comedy and to give "balance" to Hatch's overemphasised but usually correct style, doesn't he? No one can get so many so wrong without trying!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> How many riders have dropped now, altogether? I reckon at least 30?



I think I counted 29 plus Soler if he doesn't make it


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> How many riders have dropped now, altogether? I reckon at least 30?



Good guess. 29 as of this morning
https://www.letour.fr/en/withdrawal


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> No one can get so many so wrong without trying!



He so useless he probably pronounces his own name wrong!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

It's all kicking off


----------



## ukbabz (19 Jul 2022)

These two do seem to be in a class of their own. Thomas doing well for Ineos but not quite on the same page. I'd quite like to see Ineos attack at some point with both Yates & Thomas high on GC.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Solong Soler, shirley



Not necessarily. If he can keep hydrated he can still finish. Son no. 2's thrown up in a race, but kept going and recovered.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Not necessarily. If he can keep hydrated he can still finish. Son no. 2's thrown up in a race, but kept going and recovered.


According to the web thingy he's 43 mins off the lead so not looking good.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2022)

The winner of today’s stage sounds like been punched in the stomach. What’s happening with Vlasov? He showed so much promise last season but he’s been crap this tour.


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2022)

Mon homme! Chapeau! 🇨🇦🇨🇦


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

Thomas had better watch out. Nairoman is right behind him!

Well, two minutes behind him.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jul 2022)

Soler over time limit


----------



## Peter Salt (19 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Soler over time limit


Has a chance of being reinstated, at the end of the day gave it all he had. Can't imagine what it must have felt: the distance, climbing, heat and add being sick to all of that.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Chapeau Hugo Houle....who was it that said what's the point of Israel Cycling in this tour 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/IsraelPremTech/status/1549413190265610240?t=jnwp1bYGrd8PLMoUIVpokA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> I'm shocked you're not making enough sports betting to retire(!)


Fair profit at this tour so far....but I've expensive tastes.😁


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Chapeau Hugo Houle....who was it that said what's the point of Israel Cycling in this tour 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/IsraelPremTech/status/1549413190265610240?t=jnwp1bYGrd8PLMoUIVpokA&s=19




Does it count in the UCI Relegation ? According to Matt Rendall on ITV4 last night its only the results of a teams top ten riders that get counted and Froomes third place the other day was excluded. Anyone know a list of each teams top 10?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Does it count in the UCI Relegation ? According to Matt Rendall on ITV4 last night its only the results of a teams top ten riders that get counted and Froomes third place the other day was excluded. Anyone know a list of each teams top 10?


Could be right...I'm not big on the points system.There still on the relegation zone.
But my point still stands, two stage wins and the resurrection of Froomey on Alpe d'Huez...there was plenty of point them being here.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> there was plenty of point them being here.


True unlike Movistar and Astana unless there is a dramatic change in the last few days.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2022)

A quiz question with some relevance to today's events:

Which rider once held five different TDF leader's jerseys simultaneously?

I believe there is only one. Two other riders have held five but not at the same time.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Jul 2022)

are there really 5 ?

Yellow, Green, Spotty and White surely ?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> True unlike Movistar and Astana unless there is a dramatic change in the last few days.


I actually felt for Jorgenson went he went down...for a few minutes anyway.
Bring back Landa now !


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> A quiz question with some relevance to today's events:
> 
> Which rider once held five different TDF leader's jerseys simultaneously?
> 
> I believe there is only one. Two other riders have held five but not at the same time.


Merckx?


----------



## Beebo (19 Jul 2022)

Who ever wins the first stage usually has at least 2 or 3 of them for a day at least.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> The winner of today’s stage sounds like been punched in the stomach. What’s happening with Vlasov? He showed so much promise last season but he’s been crap this tour.


Sixth on today's stage and up to Eighth in the GC....pretty far from crap ?


----------



## Chislenko (19 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> Who ever wins the first stage usually has at least 2 or 3 of them for a day at least.



I suppose if you were a young rider who got in the break on the first stage (providing not a time trial) and won from a solo breakaway you could have yellow, green, polka, white and the red combative numbers.


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Merckx?


Not him this time. In fact he could never have held more than three.


Beebo said:


> Who ever wins the first stage usually has at least 2 or 3 of them for a day at least.


Along the right lines.

It could possibly get a mention on the ITV highlights show if their researchers spot it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> A quiz question with some relevance to today's events:
> 
> Which rider once held five different TDF leader's jerseys simultaneously?
> 
> I believe there is only one. Two other riders have held five but not at the same time.



Pog?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> are there really 5 ?
> 
> Yellow, Green, Spotty and White surely ?



Well, there used to be a "Combined" jersey but I thought that was _replaced _ by the white. So off to Wikipedia ...

Wikipedia tells me 1980s the Young rider jersey coexisted with the Combination classification and there was also an intermediate sprints classification (red jersey) which coexisted with both combined and young rider for a while. So that's six jerseys!

So I'm going to take a stab at Greg LeMond. Because he's the first name that sprang to my mind.


----------



## Martinsnos (19 Jul 2022)

You’d have thought by now they’d have sorted that knocking noise on one of the camera motorbikes?!
[heat reduces tolerance!!!].


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, there used to be a "Combined" jersey but I thought that was _replaced _ by the white. So off to Wikipedia ...
> 
> Wikipedia tells me 1980s the Young rider jersey coexisted with the Combination classification and there was also an intermediate sprints classification (red jersey) which coexisted with both combined and young rider for a while. So that's six jerseys!
> 
> So I'm going to take a stab at Greg LeMond. Because he's the first name that sprang to my mind.


Good research as far as it goes. The number of editions where one rider could have held five jerseys is not large.

I'm not sure what connection Lemond could have had to anything that happened today. 🍁


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> Good research as far as it goes. The number of editions where one rider could have held five jerseys is not large.
> 
> I'm not sure what connection Lemond could have had to anything that happened today. 🍁



My thinking was: Stage won by a Canadian. Think of a Canadian cyclist of that era. I can't. LeMond will have to do, as he's American, and America is next door to Canada. And an American came fourth so it will have to do.


----------



## Martinsnos (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I actually felt for Jorgenson went he went down...for a few minutes anyway.
> Bring back Landa now !



I am wondering if the interview for joining Movistar includes a - ‘and are you likely to muck up a fighting chance’ question as a positive because they seem to make a habit of being within grasp and then…


----------



## iandg (19 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> My thinking was: Stage won by a Canadian. Think of a Canadian cyclist of that era. I can't. LeMond will have to do, as he's American, and America is next door to Canada. And an American came fourth so it will have to do.





Aravis said:


> A quiz question with some relevance to today's events:
> 
> Which rider once held five different TDF leader's jerseys simultaneously?
> 
> I believe there is only one. Two other riders have held five but not at the same time.



Alex Stieda was Canadian - led 5 classifications on the 2nd day of the 1986 TdF

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Stieda

edit: Steve Bauer and Gordon Singleton were the only other 2 1980s Canadian cyclists I could think of.

Singleton was a track sprinter and first Canadian to win a world championship. Bauer won Silver in Olympic RR and Bronze in World RR in 1984 - was he the last Canadian to win a stage of the TdF?


----------



## Aravis (19 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> Alex Stieda was Canadian - led 5 classifications on the 2nd day of the 1986 TdF
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Stieda
> 
> edit: Steve Bauer and Gordon Singleton were the only other 2 1980s Canadian cyclists I could think of.


Absolutely right. When Boulting and Millar were getting so terribly excited for Canada this afternoon, I was desperately hoping someone would tell them that a Canadian rider holds a distinction which for the time being can't be equalled.

As a postscript, the 7-11 team had a calamitous TTT that afternoon, so Stieda's tenure in yellow was one of the shortest on record. Also he was knackered after the morning's effort - he had to secure the intermediate time bonus and be in the winning break - and was in danger of being outside the time limit wearing the yellow jersey.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> I am wondering if the interview for joining Movistar includes a - ‘and are you likely to muck up a fighting chance’ question as a positive because they seem to make a habit of being within grasp and then…


Although Movistar must be looking at Ineos and thinking WTF.......how come they can take three leaders,target winning the team classification and get away with it 🙄


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2022)

Very exciting couple of days coming up I hope..

Pog seems determined to attack at any opportunity which is good, he does need to gain back time on Vin, who in turn looks very hard to drop so far on the big climbs. 

Anyone like to speculate how much in hand Vin will need over a 40km flat TT? 

I think i'd back Pog to bring back 30 seconds, but much more might be a stretch?


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> Steve Bauer and Gordon Singleton were the only other 2 1980s Canadian cyclists I could think of.



The same Steve Bauer who is now DS at IPT. And the last canuck to win a stage of Le Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Anyone like to speculate how much in hand Vin will need over a 40km flat TT?


Two minutes twenty two.😁


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2022)

ukbabz said:


> These two do seem to be in a class of their own. Thomas doing well for Ineos but not quite on the same page. I'd quite like to see Ineos attack at some point with both Yates & Thomas high on GC.



I think their problem is that neither Yates nor Pidcock had the legs to attack. I can't see that changing today - and Pidcock is now too far down for Pog or TJV to be concerned if he goes on the attack today/tomorrow.


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I think i'd back Pog to bring back 30 seconds, but much more might be a stretch?



He might be _capable _of putting time into Vingo, but Slovenians have a habit of cracking under the pressure of a final TT ...


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Jul 2022)

What I find utterly confusing is how fresh Pog looks in the interviews after these killer stages. Is it just the way he looks all the time, always? Or is he really fresh and just playing games, waiting for the right moment to pounce properly on his opponent and take all the time back? This uncertainty is really exciting.


----------



## Milzy (20 Jul 2022)

I want Jonas to win but think Pog is going break his heart with too many damaging attacks. Going to the wire on the TT I reckon.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> What I find utterly confusing is how fresh Pog looks in the interviews after these killer stages. Is it just the way he looks all the time, always? Or is he really fresh and just playing games, waiting for the right moment to pounce properly on his opponent and take all the time back? This uncertainty is really exciting.


He's class....he actually looks like he has fun !

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1549364756460478465?t=JNl3_ikaVCmeytlWPUoVIg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> I want Jonas to win but think Pog is going break his heart with too many damaging attacks. Going to the wire on the TT I reckon.


Don't give up all hope....well until after today's stage 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Majka out.☹️

View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1549709432317157377?t=NEnJAEtkXSYylHrg7btcrQ&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Tim Wellens out aswell.


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Majka out.☹️



Do they not have a spare chain for him?


----------



## Chislenko (20 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Do they not have a spare chain for him?



Must be the supply problem we keep hearing about 🙂


----------



## T4tomo (20 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> He might be _capable _of putting time into Vingo, but Slovenians have a habit of cracking under the pressure of a final TT ...



or do they force their opponent to crack under the pressure of a final TT


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Jul 2022)

Dropping like flies


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Do they not have a spare chain for him?


Felt for him yesterday when it happened....had something similar when my foot slipped of the pedal.But it was my bollox that caught the top tube.
Had a Basil Fawlty moment with the bike and swore I'd never get on the fecking thing again 🙄


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jul 2022)

He did well to hold it up and not faceplant into the tarmac when it snapped.


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Jul 2022)

Here's the clip


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jul 2022)

WVA still in the peleton


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

All joking apart it's a seriously blow for Pogi...three teammates left ! 
It could be down to plan B...brown envelope left outside Gs room for some assistance ?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

C'mon Froomey 😍


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> WVA still in the peleton



Is he sick? Have you counted legs?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2022)

Boom! Pogi attacks. Vingegaardi sticks with him


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Jul 2022)

Would love to see their HR at the moment. McNulty still there so assuming they're not giving it the beans just yet.

[EDIT]: Pog cross-chaining like nobody's business


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jul 2022)

Pog still on the big-dog chainring  needs to make the attacks more devastating though...


----------



## Beebo (20 Jul 2022)

Pog bluffed the finish, almost came to a standstill. Then attacked.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jul 2022)

Lol - my HR went up to 175 just watching that last 300m


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2022)

Supposedly Brandon McNulty, Tadej Pogacar and Jonas Vingegaard faster on Col d'Azet than Marco Pantani, Jan Ullrich and Richard Virenque in 1997.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Supposedly Brandon McNulty, Tadej Pogacar and Jonas Vingegaard faster on Col d'Azet than Marco Pantani, Jan Ullrich and Richard Virenque in 1997.



I wonder if UAE have been saving Brandon McNulty for the 3rd week, getting him to take things easier so he can be put to work later on?


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Jul 2022)

On a side note, and I do not want to open a can of worms here, but is anyone else slightly annoyed whenever they say that 'women will be given the opportunity to compete in the Tour for the first time', seemingly ignoring all the previous editions/attempts?

Isn't this undermining achievements of all previous winners? That are, by the way, still alive and could be highlighted in the promotional materials as true trailblazers?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> On a side note, and I do not want to open a can of worms here, but is anyone else slightly annoyed whenever they say that 'women will be given the opportunity to compete in the Tour for the first time', seemingly ignoring all the previous editions/attempts?
> 
> Isn't this undermining achievements of all previous winners? That are, by the way, still alive and could be highlighted in the promotional materials as true trailblazers?



It is, rather. And it's a bit much to ASO to expect gratitude for "giving women the opportunity" when they sued a pervious women's tour of France race ( "La Grande Boucle") for infringement of their intellectual property.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> On a side note, and I do not want to open a can of worms here, but is anyone else slightly annoyed whenever they say that 'women will be given the opportunity to compete in the Tour for the first time', seemingly ignoring all the previous editions/attempts?
> 
> Isn't this undermining achievements of all previous winners? That are, by the way, still alive and could be highlighted in the promotional materials as true trailblazers?



Lizzie Deignan was saying something similar yesterday on the ITV coverage


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I wonder if UAE have been saving Brandon McNulty for the 3rd week, getting him to take things easier so he can be put to work later on?



Might well be, but I have a suspicious mind whenever I see an outstanding performance in any sport.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Jul 2022)

On another side note has Bradley been banished from the back of the bike because of his views on protesters?


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2022)

Aerodromes are the new velodromes.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

UAE were class today....there really wasn't anything more they could do.Mcnulty did almost a hour on the front ! 
Chapeau Pogi for the stage win....and for his interview "tommorows a harder day and I'm still optimistic for the win" 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> On a side note, and I do not want to open a can of worms here, but is anyone else slightly annoyed whenever they say that 'women will be given the opportunity to compete in the Tour for the first time', seemingly ignoring all the previous editions/attempts?
> 
> Isn't this undermining achievements of all previous winners? That are, by the way, still alive and could be highlighted in the promotional materials as true trailblazers?



An interesting interview from The Cycling Podcast with Marianne Martin, winner of the first one…
https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...m9vbS5jb20sMjAyMi0wNy0xODovcG9zdHMvODEyMjU2OQ


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> UAE were class today....there really wasn't anything more they could do.Mcnulty did almost a hour on the front !
> Chapeau Pogi for the stage win....and for his interview "tommorows a harder day and I'm still optimistic for the win" 😁



Yeah, but I think the writings on the wall ... he just can't do a Vingi like on the col du Granon, and unless Pog summons up something amazing tomorrow (can he?) this race is run.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah, but I think the writings on the wall ... he just can't do a Vingi like on the col du Granon, and unless Pog summons up something amazing tomorrow (can he?) this race is run.


So evenly matched on climbing...it's almost frustrating.But if you can guarantee one thing with Pogacar it's do or die.Hes not going to sit back and settle for second.
Should of added chapeau to Thomas aswell,any other time without these two he'd have been in with a shout.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I wonder if UAE have been saving Brandon McNulty for the 3rd week, getting him to take things easier so he can be put to work later on?


UAE would of reconned this stage....planned allready.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Might well be, but I have a suspicious mind whenever I see an outstanding performance in any sport.


He's a great rider and climber he's shown it in the past.


----------



## Martinsnos (20 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> On another side note has Bradley been banished from the back of the bike because of his views on protesters?



In fairness to the cause of the protestors, ban all but essential motorised vehicles in the race - especially ones that are extra pointless and very annoying!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

To be honest the commentary from the motorbikes,be it Wiggo or Alberto I find pointless.
Bit like watching ITV4 and being told by Miller when to be excited 🙄


----------



## cougie uk (20 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> To be honest the commentary from the motorbikes,be it Wiggo or Alberto I find pointless.
> Bit like watching ITV4 and being told by Miller when to be excited 🙄



I agree. They add nothing. Much more insight from the studio who can see what's happening. Get rid of them.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Might well be, but I have a suspicious mind whenever I see an outstanding performance in any sport.



Yep.


----------



## cougie uk (20 Jul 2022)

Heck of a ride from McNulty. 

Ahem

https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/07/20/mcnulty-beats-pantanis-record-on-col-dazet/


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Yep.


So does this mean anytime someone does a great performance we think doping ? 
Did you think the same about Pogi before he showed his human side of blowing....not having a go at you or anyone else but these are elite atheletes.Do you think the same of Vos?The past is the past,these are a step up.Enjoy them for what they are or else it'll spoil it for you.😁


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> So does this mean anytime someone does a great performance we think doping ?
> Did you think the same about Pogi before he showed his human side of blowing....not having a go at you or anyone else but these are elite atheletes.Do you think the same of Vos?The past is the past,these are a step up.Enjoy them for what they are or else it'll spoil it for you.😁



If I thought that about this race, I'd not bother watching


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> So does this mean anytime someone does a great performance we think doping ?
> Did you think the same about Pogi before he showed his human side of blowing....not having a go at you or anyone else but these are elite atheletes.Do you think the same of Vos?The past is the past,these are a step up.Enjoy them for what they are or else it'll spoil it for you.😁



You make a good point but yes, I think cycling’s murky past HAS spoiled it so that whenever I see a remarkable performance, I am suspicious and I really resent that. I am probably naive in that I don’t have the same concerns for the womens peloton at the moment but if someone did suddenly dramatically improve, I would still question it. Vos (for example) has been consistent for years, I see no reason to doubt her. 

Again, I don’t want to be a doubter. I want to relish these performances. But sometimes, I’m very suspicious.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> If I thought that about this race, I'd not bother watching


I get it...but I don't.As you know McNulty isn't some new kid on the block.Hes done some phenomenal rides in the past,won a class stage at Paris Nice if I remember rightly.
Sure he's beat Pogi somewhere in the past aswell.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> You make a good point but yes, I think cycling’s murky past HAS spoiled it so that whenever I see a remarkable performance, I am suspicious and I really resent that. I am probably naive in that I don’t have the same concerns for the womens peloton at the moment but if someone did suddenly dramatically improve, I would still question it. Vos (for example) has been consistent for years, I see no reason to doubt her.
> 
> Again, I don’t want to be a doubter. I want to relish these performances. But sometimes, I’m very suspicious.


So close to the record!... Thibaut Pinot and Alexey Lutsenko climbed Col d'Aspin in 29 min 32 sec, just 14 sec slower than Riccardo Ricco in 2008. The overall level is of course much higher today than in those years.
Nobody is going to think Thibault is suspect are they ?
We're at a different level in pro cycling....probally the highest it's ever been.Just enjoy it 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2022)

On second thoughts scrap that above ! Thibaut has got to stage 17 of the tour without having a total meltdown....must be on some sort of gear 🙄


----------



## Milzy (20 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> On another side note has Bradley been banished from the back of the bike because of his views on protesters?



I’m sure it’s because he’s got a few other commitments he’s supposed to be really busy for a few months.


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Jakobsen made the time cut by 18 seconds today


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2022)

Just catching up on yesterday's stage, some ride by the top 3. This race ain't over!

Anyone else having a weird issue with the ITV Player? Every time I finished an ad break it would think I'd finished the show and I'd have to scroll through to where I'd actually left off. Not the end of the world, but quite annoying.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

If McNulty pulls another world class performance out of the hat today, then we can start to get suspicious. 

He was totally tanked at the end. He lost over 30s in the final 400m. It just shows the level these two are at, day in day out.


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> If McNulty pulls another world class performance out of the hat today, then we can start to get suspicious.
> 
> He was totally tanked at the end. He lost over 30s in the final 400m. It just shows the level these two are at, day in day out.



I feel the same way. Like, the commentators were banging on about how well he was doing and I'm just sat there thinking "Hmmm..."

It's so frustrating that a sport I love has such a chequered history. It's not like I didn't know before getting into it, but it can be a bit much at times.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Supposedly Brandon McNulty, Tadej Pogacar and Jonas Vingegaard faster on Col d'Azet than Marco Pantani, Jan Ullrich and Richard Virenque in 1997.



So are we saying bike technology advances have offset the effects of EPO and blood transfusions?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> So are we saying bike technology advances have offset the effects of EPO and blood transfusions?


 A lot of the stages are shorter and we have over 20 years of training, equipment and nutrition progress.Thats without the tech of bikes and power meters etc.It's been a great tour.Enjoy it.
Doping thread that way ⬆️⬆️
Really it's not for this thread....


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Personally I'm just chilling out and enjoying the racing. If some actual evidence emerges in future about any rider I'll nod and say "I always thought s/he was a bad 'un."


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> A lot of the stages are shorter and we have over 20 years of training, equipment and nutrition progress.Thats without the tech of bikes and power meters etc.It's been a great tour.Enjoy it.
> Doping thread that way ⬆️⬆️
> Really it's not for this thread....



wheres the handbag emoji

yes its a cracking tour and I am enjoying it. 

...but if we are comparing 1997 and current day times, especially Marco Pantani, Jan Ullrich and Richard Virenque, then it is a very well documented fact that all had !assistance!. I wasn't suggesting that todays riders have, you seem to invented that inference.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> wheres the handbag emoji
> 
> yes its a cracking tour and I am enjoying it.
> 
> ...but if we are comparing 1997 and current day times, especially Marco Pantani, Jan Ullrich and Richard Virenque, then it is a very well documented fact that all had !assistance!. I wasn't suggesting that todays riders have, you seem to invented that inference.


Apologies....but most of the posts after the great stage yesterday seem to be 'are they for real'
I can't be arsed with the insinuations to the doping side of it.
Right back to the thread of the Tour....Pogis going to do a Froome 2018 today isn't he, not a Landis ! 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1000105610489286662?t=72PsbCgd9fivEEe_yxADsw&s=19


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

He's certainly going to try something like that, he wont be able to pull back 2mins plus in the TT.

Vin has proven hard to shake off so far though, and unlike stage whatever when Vin gained his time, when Pog felt he had to chase both Rog and Vin, Vin can ignore anyone other than Pog (unless G gets miles up the road and threatens both of them, but that's very unlikely). 

To gain enough, it probably needs a big attack on the Spandelles, as Hautacam is only really proper steep on the last 6-7km. I don't think UAE have enough options to get someone up the road in a break ahead of Pog & Vin, so the old attack and bridge option isn't there, only a heroic solo effort, which could backfire as Vin is a very decent climber.

let battle commence


----------



## Aravis (21 Jul 2022)

Something I don't understand from yesterday: wasn't McNulty's ride more helpful to Vingegaard than to Pogacar? If Pogacar had been the one protecting a lead it would have been absolutely ideal, surely. And who benefits from distancing Thomas?

The man to man battle had to start much earlier. Risky, of course, with that final ramp, but Pogacar isn't interested in second, is he?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> Something I don't understand from yesterday: wasn't McNulty's ride more helpful to Vingegaard than to Pogacar? If Pogacar had been the one protecting a lead it would have been absolutely ideal, surely. And who benefits from distancing Thomas?
> 
> The man to man battle had to start much earlier. Risky, of course, with that final ramp, but Pogacar isn't interested in second, is he?



I guess maybe it would have been a different story if Vingegaard had blown up later on. But he didn't.


----------



## matticus (21 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> And who benefits from distancing Thomas?



Anyone who values being on the podium. [Although I don't think that Thomas _was _much of a factor in UAE's strategy, they're all about the win - but you did ask! ]


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I guess maybe it would have been a different story if Vingegaard had blown up later on. But he didn't.



exactly this, it was just an attempt to make it hard enough to drop as many people as they could, whilst not exposing Pog to the front and then attack and see what happens, and as it happens Vin held onto Pogs wheel without too much trouble. Had they not hard, Pog would have been battling with Kuss and WVA too.

Nice playing dead tactics by Pog at the end to get Vin back ahead of him, so he could then unleash his last effort to get 10 secs vs 6sec.


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Well it's today or never. I'm reluctant to say anything about time gaps in a TT after the events of 2020 but it's highly unlikely that a 2min+ deficit can be clawed back. We will see a proper attack today - there's no other way. A great thing about Pog is that for him it's either 'I win' or 'I don't win' = there is no difference between 2nd, 4th or 8th. So... Will Vingegaard get dropped or will Pog explode? Both? For excitement sake, I hope they get to a point where it's mere seconds separating the two and it's all down to the TT.


----------



## matticus (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Well it's today or never. I'm reluctant to say anything about time gaps in a TT after the events of 2020 but it's highly unlikely that a 2min+ deficit can be clawed back. We will see a proper attack today - there's no other way. A great thing about Pog is that for him it's either 'I win' or 'I don't win' = there is no difference between 2nd, 4th or 8th. So... Will Vingegaard get dropped or will Pog explode? Both? For excitement sake, I hope they get to a point where it's mere seconds separating the two and it's all down to the TT.



I think you're right. Except:
- I don't get much thrill from the ITT, so hope it's pretty much done _today_. and
- People DO lose 2 minutes in a TT sometimes - 3 weeks is a lot of fatigue, plus there are mechanicals/crashes etc


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Well it's today or never. I'm reluctant to say anything about time gaps in a TT after the events of 2020 but it's highly unlikely that a 2min+ deficit can be clawed back. We will see a proper attack today - there's no other way. A great thing about Pog is that for him it's either 'I win' or 'I don't win' = there is no difference between 2nd, 4th or 8th. So... Will Vingegaard get dropped or will Pog explode? Both? For excitement sake, I hope they get to a point where it's mere seconds separating the two and it's all down to the TT.



They could both explode, G too and Gaudu could pip Quintana on the line for glorious french win, clawing back 8+ minutes to put a frenchman on the brink of glory.....before crashing on the TT and breaking a collarbone.


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> They could both explode, G too and Gaudu could pip Quintana on the line for glorious french win, clawing back 8+ minutes to put a frenchman on the brink of glory.....before crashing on the TT and breaking a collarbone.


Both of them bonking - what a sight that would be!


----------



## Aravis (21 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Anyone who values being on the podium. [Although I don't think that Thomas _was _much of a factor in UAE's strategy, they're all about the win - but you did ask! ]


I wasn't really asking. I think Vingegaard gains most because Pogacar is the only realistic threat left. Then threat of an Ineos/UAE alliance is now much less potent.

I agree that Thomas wouldn't have been the primary target of UAE's efforts, but in the end nothing of significance happened other than distancing him.

Hoping for some more adventurous tactics today, but I think Vingegaard has this.


----------



## matticus (21 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> I wasn't really asking.



It's there in black-and-white.


----------



## matticus (21 Jul 2022)

Anyway ...
Just looked at today's route properly - I've ridden this stage! 
(except back-to-front. And I started in Argelés, just because I was staying there, nothing to do with dodging the Hautacam, no sirree... )
How exciting!

Glorious sunny early October day up the Soulor, what a beautiful place! I did earn it with a soaking on the Tourmalet the day before


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Nairo has been planning this for years. Vooom! today he will move into contention. Just 30 seconds or so off the lead. Then come the TT all those years of bluffing will be set aside and the real TT-ing Nairo will be revealed.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

This....

View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1550039030724796418?t=eMgCSYK2hSzS-WONivk21w&s=19


----------



## CharlesF (21 Jul 2022)

Turning your attention to the spectators, why are there so many Basque Country flags?


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2022)

CharlesF said:


> Turning your attention to the spectators, why are there so many Basque Country flags?



Because the Basques love bike racing and they are not far from Basqueland. A bit like seeing loads of union flags on a Dunkirk Calais stage, for example!


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> Because the Basques love bike racing and they are not far from Basqueland. A bit like seeing loads of union flags on a Dunkirk Calais stage, for example!



Yes I think quite a lot of people forget the Basque country encompasses part of South West France although they are perhaps not quite as vocal about it as those in Spain.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes I think quite a lot of people forget the Basque country encompasses part of South West France although they are perhaps not quite as vocal about it as those in Spain.



I didn't forget that. I didn't know it. So thanks.


----------



## matticus (21 Jul 2022)

Alpe D'Huez had a Welsh Corner this year - so I don't think distance is an issue :P


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Alpe D'Huez had a Welsh Corner this year - so I don't think distance is an issue :P


A lot of Yorkshire roses on that climb as well


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

Allways good to dress for the occasion 😁


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Just looking at the weather forecast and the temperatures should be much more reasonable today.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2022)

I was there in 2014 when Nibali won the stage and the Tour. Should be an exciting race today.


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Froome not starting today


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Froome not starting today



Also Imanol Evriti (Movistar) and Damiano Caruso (Bahrain)


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jul 2022)

WVA out front once again


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Froome not starting today


Gutted for him not to be able to finish....covid ☹️


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> WVA out front once again


On the one hand, it's entertaining - treating almost every stage in a 3-week grand tour like a monument.

On the other... Why? Wouldn't you rather try an preserve yourself to assist the leader as much as possible? Especially after so many withdrawals. Being his DS, wouldn't you tell him to cool down?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> On the other... Why? Wouldn't you rather try an preserve yourself to assist the leader as much as possible? Especially after so many withdrawals. Being his DS, wouldn't you tell him to cool down?


Gives Vingegaard some breathing space, and puts of Pogi going for a long range attack....


----------



## CharlesF (21 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes I think quite a lot of people forget the Basque country encompasses part of South West France although they are perhaps not quite as vocal about it as those in Spain.



Thanks, that’s really interesting to know. I do like the flag!


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes I think quite a lot of people forget the Basque country encompasses part of South West France although they are perhaps not quite as vocal about it as those in Spain.



Because apparently having COVID has affected my knowledge, I thought it was the Manx flag and was very confused thinking 'But Can isn't there', then they mentioned it in commentary and I felt a right numpty


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2022)

jack Bauer took down by press motorbike


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> jack Bauer took down by press motorbike



That was shocking driving!


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> jack Bauer took down by press motorbike



UAE car slamming brakes on didn't help 😳


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2022)

The whole race is mad at the moment. They are all going like the clappers and they haven't even reached the mountains yet! 
There will be some tired legs when they do.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That was shocking driving!



wasn't it just, lucky wasnt more serious.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Both of them bonking - what a sight that would be!


Dirty boy. 
@Fnaar


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> UAE car slamming brakes on didn't help 😳


UAE car had to brake as another rider hit a motorbike just in front of it as well, identical situation. Entirely on the press vehicles in both cases.


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> UAE car had to brake as another rider hit a motorbike just in front of it as well, identical situation. Entirely on the press vehicles in both cases.



Yes, the motorbike should have held back with a pinch point approaching but car brake lights were on a long time before the other rider went down 

https://www.stickybottle.com/races-...crash-involving-tour-moto-and-team-car-video/


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

Sporza motorbike has been DSQed from the race as a consequence of the Eekhoff crash.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> Yes, the motorbike should have held back with a pinch point approaching but car brake lights were on a long time before the other rider went down
> 
> https://www.stickybottle.com/races-...crash-involving-tour-moto-and-team-car-video/



Yes UAE car was holding back as they could see the "other" moto getting too near the bike in front and the next pinch point and the moto behind did exactly the same. 

nobbers both of them

In other news Ciccone has a chance to grab the polka dots has getsche went off the front and then out the back f the main peleton, whilst Ciccone is in the break....but 23 points behind


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Both motorcyclists now kicked from the Tour, 'contracts terminated'.


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> On the one hand, it's entertaining - treating almost every stage in a 3-week grand tour like a monument.
> 
> On the other... Why? Wouldn't you rather try an preserve yourself to assist the leader as much as possible? Especially after so many withdrawals. Being his DS, wouldn't you tell him to cool down?



Also cuts the risk of him being dropped on one of the first two climbs if the pace is too high and ensure he's available to assist on the last climb. Better to be 3 mins up at the top of the penultimate climb then slow to allow Vindegaard to catch up than being 3 mins down.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2022)

The battle for the polka dot jersey is almost as exciting as the yellow.


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Does it count in the UCI Relegation ? According to Matt Rendall on ITV4 last night its only the results of a teams top ten riders that get counted and Froomes third place the other day was excluded. Anyone know a list of each teams top 10?


Yes, it counts : Houle is Israel's sixth -highest scorer. Yes, they're that farked.

Some teams' scorers are listed in a chart on https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/0...change-whilst-israel-surge-relegation-battle/


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2022)

This is amazing today. Loving it!


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This is amazing today. Loving it!



Indeed. Wow. Tiring though...

...and I’m on the sofa!


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Pog should send it on the last descent and count on TJV crashing out - they seem pretty good at that


LOL


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2022)

These two riders are super human to produce efforts like that, time after time. Fascinating to watch.


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2022)

Game over...


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2022)

Brown trouser moment for Vingegaard on the descent, looked like pedal strike trying to pedal while cornering to stay with Pogi.

Then Pogi crashes on gravel after overcooking a bend. Looked like Vin waited. Not sure why. Now looks like a truce for the rest of it.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2022)

Impressive by JV to stay upright.
Class by both riders.


----------



## nickb (21 Jul 2022)

Shadow said:


> Impressive by JV to seat upright.
> Class by both riders.


I'm loving the bromance between these two


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2022)

A candlelit dinner for two beckons 
Contador, on the mic just recommended the steak.


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Yes, it definitely looks like a truce until the end of the descent - both realised they're not the best at it and best to stop pushing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> On second thoughts scrap that above ! Thibaut has got to stage 17 of the tour without having a total meltdown....must be on some sort of gear 🙄



There is still time


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> A candlelit dinner for two beckons
> Contador, on the mic just recommended the steak.



They're up for it - already started gobbling up the Pinot 🍷


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

WVA is an animal.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

Pog has cracked


----------



## Peter Salt (21 Jul 2022)

Vingegaard it is


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2022)

😳


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

Actually I don't think Pinot had a meltdown. I think he just realised/was told that he wasn't going bin in with a shot so went back to help Gaudu


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed that. Should be a big enough cushion now barring a catastrophe.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed that. Should be a big enough cushion now barring a catastrophe.



And Thomas in a safe 3rd place with the TT still to come. 
He had to be pleased with that.


----------



## nickb (21 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> And Thomas in a safe 3rd place with the TT still to come.
> He had to be pleased with that.



If it wasn’t for two superhuman beings the GMan would have the race in the bag 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2022)

Fantastic stage to watch. 

Final hour was electric. 

Much better than the mass sprint finishes imo.


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> On the one hand, it's entertaining - treating almost every stage in a 3-week grand tour like a monument.
> 
> On the other... Why? Wouldn't you rather try an preserve yourself to assist the leader as much as possible? Especially after so many withdrawals. Being his DS, wouldn't you tell him to cool down?














That's why DS allowed WVA up the road


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2022)

Well I was wrong, I couldn't see anyone winning it but Pogacar, Well done to Vingegaard.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> That's why DS allowed WVA up the road


Was only three minutes but what a three minutes. Kuss pulled for 20 minutes. Wonder what the DS was screaming when JV waited for Pog.


----------



## Ian H (21 Jul 2022)

This has been a most entertaining tour. A good antidote to Sky-induced tedium.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Yes, it counts : Houle is Israel's sixth -highest scorer. Yes, they're that farked.


Who exactly are 'farked'? IPT? Not necessarily.
IPT have had a very impressive Tour; 2 firsts and 3 thirds and currently 2 in the top 35.
Lotto's best result OTOH, is 1 fourth and currently no riders in the top 60.
(Points are scored on GC in top 60)



mjr said:


> Some teams' scorers are listed in a chart on https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/0...change-whilst-israel-surge-relegation-battle/


These numbers are now 3 weeks old so do not include the Tour. IPT will leapfrog over Lotto come sunday. IPT's problem is that they need to pass BEX too, who have also had a good Tour (2 firsts, 3 seconds).
But there is still another third of the season to go, so plenty to play for. So, altho EF, MOV and COF look very safe, they need to have one eye looking over their collective shoulder.


----------



## McNobber (21 Jul 2022)

Ian H said:


> This has been a most entertaining tour. A good antidote to Sky-induced tedium.



Did the SKY fanboys transfer to "the ineos grenadiers"? 

Or did they go back to golf?


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2022)

McNobber said:


> Did the SKY fanboys transfer to "the ineos grenadiers"?
> 
> Or did they go back to golf?



This one transfered, i dont like golf, its sh!t


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jul 2022)

nickb said:


> I'm loving the bromance between these two



The mutual respect is wonderful to see!


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well I was wrong, I couldn't see anyone winning it but Pogacar, Well done to Vingegaard.



Totally agree. I couldn’t see past Pog. It’s been an excellent tour.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2022)

Nobody can have any doubt in this race that the best man wins, and 2nd comes second and 3rd comes third etc etc etc

None of them left anything on the road - it was no holes barred. What a race


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2022)

I've been impressed by Thomas on this tour. In a quiet, consistent way.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Jul 2022)

What a stage. It had it all.
A fantastic podium - all well deserved and good to see Nairo up there too.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been impressed by Thomas on this tour. In a quiet, consistent way.



He even tried to attack today. For about 5 seconds.


----------



## Milzy (21 Jul 2022)

I was worried Pog would dominate & make for a boring TDF. It’s gone exactly the way I wanted it to so I’m happy. Just a shame about Covid & crash injuries taking out so many big names. Best tour since 2012.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

Great Tour and definately the two best riders battling it out....from one bad day it became a dual.The best climber in the world v the most aggressive GC rider there is 😁 Neither dissapointed ! 
Chapeau to G...not sure he's been given the praise he deserves ! Sticking with the two best GC riders in the world,any other Tour who knows,were usually just fingers crossed he doesn't get jinxed ! 
Nearly forgot it does help when you've got Wout in your team....he's been unbelievable.


----------



## Spartak (21 Jul 2022)

Fingers crossed 🤞...


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 653791
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed 🤞...


You can be more confident than me 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jul 2022)

Milzy said:


> I was worried Pog would dominate & make for a boring TDF. It’s gone exactly the way I wanted it to so I’m happy. Just a shame about Covid & crash injuries taking out so many big names. Best tour since 2012.



Agree ... still not got my head around Pog tanking on stage 11 ... look at the nick the lad is in?
Chapeau to the Ving meister though, absolute machine.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Great Tour and definately the two best riders battling it out....from one bad day it became a dual.The best climber in the world v the most aggressive GC rider there is 😁 Neither dissapointed !
> Chapeau to G...not sure he's been given the praise he deserves ! Sticking with the two best GC riders in the world,any other Tour who knows,were usually just fingers crossed he doesn't get jinxed !
> Nearly forgot it does help when you've got Wout in your team....he's been unbelievable.



Yates has done okay consedering he's been sick for a few days.
Bardet and Gaudu have both kept at it,,,as has Nairoman.
WVA - no words.
PInot is a sad case. I feel for him and almost wish he'd do a Dumoulin and go and spend more time with his goats!


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jul 2022)

Simon Geschke,

Unlucky, there is only so much you can do with not the best support act.

Covered that many breaks today was worn out.

Jonas Vinegar telling Quickstep not to chase the break annoyed me considering WVA had just chased it down.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Yates has done okay consedering he's been sick for a few days.
> Bardet and Gaudu have both kept at it,,,as has Nairoman.
> WVA - no words.
> PInot is a sad case. I feel for him and almost wish he'd do a Dumoulin and go and spend more time with his goats!


Agree....but Vinny and Pog are on a step up.Yates in tenth is over 20 mins down.But there was some decent come backs from the first week.Quintana,Vlasov and Gaudu had a class tour ! Bardet looked like he really suffered a few days ? Great Tour though,hats off to Jumbo as a team,played some aces 😁
Definitely gave Jonas the edge in the end.But without doubt a worthy winner.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Yates has done okay consedering he's been sick for a few days.
> Bardet and Gaudu have both kept at it,,,as has Nairoman.
> WVA - no words.
> PInot is a sad case. I feel for him and almost wish he'd do a Dumoulin and go and spend more time with his goats!



Pidcock has had a good first tour. 
He’s struggled into the 3rd week but still in top 20. 
But you can’t get better that winning the Queen stage.


----------



## Beebo (21 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 653791
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed 🤞...



Just seen it KOM jersey not yellow.


----------



## kingrollo (21 Jul 2022)

Why are ineos numbers yellow ?


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Why are ineos numbers yellow ?



Top performing team up until today, Jumbo will have yellow numbers tomorrow.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Top performing team up until today, Jumbo will have yellow numbers tomorrow.



See also the yellow helmets Ineos have been wearing. 

Altho letting Lotto have yellow helmets and the maillot jaune as well means a lot of yellow hats at the front.


----------



## cougie uk (21 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Top performing team up until today, Jumbo will have yellow numbers tomorrow.



I think Ineos are still in the lead ? JV were faster today but overall Ineos are still leading.


----------



## Spartak (21 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I think Ineos are still in the lead ? JV were faster today but overall Ineos are still leading.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 653801



My bad, I read the stage not the overall.


----------



## rualexander (22 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> See also the yellow helmets Ineos have been wearing.
> 
> Altho letting Lotto have yellow helmets and the maillot jaune as well means a lot of yellow hats at the front.



Lotto?
You mean Jumbo Visma?


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2022)

I was hoping Lenny would get a top 10 .... what happened?


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2022)

Really helpful thread here from GCN's Dan Lloyd about why it's not naive to believe the peleton are mainly clean. I found it really constructive.(I obviously have no idea how to embed a tweet, sorry)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">28 years ago, Luc Leblanc rode up Hautacam over 1 minute faster than Vingegaard today, at the end of a 7 hour, 263km stage. <br><br>I understand that many of you were stung badly. You believed in a sport that turned out to be a lie, and you don&#39;t want to be made fools of again.</p>&mdash; Daniel Lloyd (@daniellloyd1) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/daniellloyd1/status/1550204334687883265?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">July 21, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2022)

As an aside, I'm not a big fan of either Wiggins or Contador saying nothing interesting on the back of a motorbike...
...but the irony of Dirty Bertie applauding the sportsmanship of Vingo and Pog was pretty funny, after he notoriously rode away from Andy Schleck on the Port de Bales pretending he didn't see his chain drop.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> As an aside, I'm not a big fan of either Wiggins or Contador saying nothing interesting on the back of a motorbike...
> ...but the irony of Dirty Bertie applauding the sportsmanship of Vingo and Pog was pretty funny, after he notoriously rode away from Andy Schleck on the Port de Bales pretending he didn't see his chain drop.


On the whole GCN has been a godsend since it began.Class commentary and watching on demand.As for the moto commentary.....How about something new....Valverde on the back of a electric bike 😁


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> On the whole GCN has been a godsend since it began.Class commentary and watching on demand.As for the moto commentary.....How about something new....Valverde on the back of a electric bike 😁



.... and NO adverts 👍


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2022)

Handheld video of Jakobsen crossing the line at Peyragudes 15 seconds inside the limit. The things these guys put themselves through ...

View: https://twitter.com/sangukaii/status/1549786011512848385


Actually it reminds me of The Fridays at the top of Ditchling Beacon on a Friday Night Ride to Brighton.


----------



## nickb (22 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> He even tried to attack today. For about 5 seconds.


Looks like he did it for the sh*ts&giggles


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> He even tried to attack today. For about 5 seconds.


To be fair i think he just maintained his pace / rhythm as the other 3 had slowed up a bit and he was manly concerned with staying ahead of Gaudu & Nairo, and G has consistently climbed at G's pace throughout the tour, which has worked well for him. It didn't take long for the other three to come storming past him though!


----------



## biking_fox (22 Jul 2022)

I'd like to see Vin riding for Woot today... assuming UAE don't do anything daft which might not be a good assumption.


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

One for the Quintana fans to drool over:






https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-handed-tour-de-france-time-penalty-for-motorbike-push/


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> To be fair i think he just maintained his pace / rhythm as the other 3 had slowed up a bit.



That's what he said when he was interviewed.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> One for the Quintana fans to drool over:
> View attachment 653828
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-handed-tour-de-france-time-penalty-for-motorbike-push/



I was just going to ask, anyone know if he got penalised for that ?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> One for the Quintana fans to drool over:
> View attachment 653828
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-handed-tour-de-france-time-penalty-for-motorbike-push/


Watched that....seems harsh ? Nairo Quintana fined for pushing off a moto during today's stage. He is also docked 10 seconds in the GC and four points in the points and mountains classifications.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched that....seems harsh ? Nairo Quintana fined for pushing off a moto during today's stage. He is also docked 10 seconds in the GC and four points in the points and mountains classifications.



was he pushing it off or was he taking a "sticky pannier", it looked like the latter on the highlights show.


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

This incident sounded a lot more fun:
"
Mikkel Bjerg (UAE Team Emirates) and Guillaume van Keirsbulck (Alpecin-Deceuninck) were handed the mildest available penalty for incorrect behaviour in the form of insulting the commissaires – a 200CHF fine and a 10-UCI point penalty.
"


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> was he pushing it off or was he taking a "sticky pannier", it looked like the latter on the highlights show.



He'd have to carry the pannier with him to use that excuse


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Really helpful thread here from GCN's Dan Lloyd about why it's not naive to believe the peleton are mainly clean. I found it really constructive.(I obviously have no idea how to embed a tweet, sorry)
> " I understand that many of you were stung badly. You believed in a sport that turned out to be a lie, and you don&#39;t want to be made fools of again."
> View: https://twitter.com/daniellloyd1/status/1550204334687883265?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


Yeah, I read that this morning too. Wise words I thought!


----------



## cougie uk (22 Jul 2022)

rualexander said:


> Lotto?
> You mean Jumbo Visma?



Oh yes. Jumbo Visma. Always takes me 4 or 5 years to catch up with the new sponsor names.


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Red Lotto Yellow Lotto!


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jul 2022)

Wiggins back on the motorcycle


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jul 2022)

Mas out with Covid.

To make matters worse for Astana away from TdF Lopez has been arrested in connection with a drug handling case.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Wiggins back on the motorcycle


Must be why the protesters are out again 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2022)

This is more like it. Sunflower fields, pointless breakaway....


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

Back to my usual....

1...see if there's a breakaway.
2- food
3- alcohol 
4- nap
5- see the last 50/60km
6-quickly tidy up before partner comes
home 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2022)

Just had a thought. Nightmare scenario would be positive covid test forcing withdrawal on the morning of the Champs Élysées stage. Nightmare for any rider not being able to finish the Tour. Big nightmare for the race in the case of leading riders.


----------



## iandg (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Back to my usual....
> 
> 1...see if there's a breakaway.
> 2- food
> ...



Similar - no alcohol and usually turn on for the last 60km - then fall asleep and wake up with about 10km to go. Closest I got to missing the finish was waking with 200m to go 😄


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> Closest I got to missing the finish was waking with 200m to go 😄


I can beat that without trying....l learnt from the master A.K.A @rich p 😁


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2022)

Millar on about Niro Q pushing off from the motorbike, “ I never did that…. It’s basically cheating.”

Nearly as bad as doping David?


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Millar on about Niro Q pushing off from the motorbike, “ I never did that…. It’s basically cheating.”
> 
> Nearly as bad as doping David?



But he's right, isn't he? He could be a convicted mass murderer - it wouldn't make everything he says wrong.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> But he's right, isn't he? He could be a convicted mass murderer - it wouldn't make everything he says wrong.


He's a pretentious pr1ck,having to not listen to him makes GCNs fourty quid a year worth it alone.
Purely my own view of course.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> But he's right, isn't he? He could be a convicted mass murderer - it wouldn't make everything he says wrong.



In my eyes, even when he is right, he is wrong. He shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the sport, forget his past, but for someone who has been in the peloton he has a remarkable lack of understanding of what is actually going on, his commentary/punditry is woeful


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> He's a *pretentious *pr1ck,having to not listen to him makes GCNs fourty quid a year worth it alone.
> Purely my own view of course.


Oh that's part of his charm!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In my eyes, even when he is right, he is wrong. He shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the sport, forget his past, but for someone who has been in the peloton he has a remarkable lack of understanding of what is actually going on, his commentary/punditry is woeful


That's before you start on his accent 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Oh that's part of his charm!


Whatever floats your boat 🙄


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *In my eyes, even when he is right, he is wrong*. He shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the sport, forget his past, but for someone who has been in the peloton *he has a remarkable lack of understanding *of what is actually going on, his commentary/punditry is woeful



Not sure how I should view your 2nd statement, in the light of the first <scratches chin>

And anyway, good luck with escaping everyone with a past - the other channel has Contador lending his views, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jul 2022)

I quite like Millar, and his Racing thru the dark book is a very good read. 

If you're going to dismiss the views of every ex pro linked to doping then, for any ex pro over a certain age, you probably only have that french chap Lance bullied out of cycling. I'd gladly hear the views on tactics etc of Marco Pantani, except the poor fella is dead.

anyway, the bunch isn't giving the breakaway a sniff today. retune in with 6 or 7 km to go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Not sure how I should view your 2nd statement, in the light of the first <scratches chin>
> 
> And anyway, good luck with escaping everyone with a past - the other channel has Contador lending his views, n'est-ce pas?


He is a drug cheat and in my opinion shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the sport, but even if you ignore that he is useless as a pundit.

I think if cycling wants people to accept it is now clean then the least it can do is stop giving a living to those who doped in the past.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He is a drug cheat and in my opinion shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the sport, but even if you ignore that he is useless as a pundit.
> 
> I think if cycling wants people to accept it is now clean then the least it can do is stop giving a living to those who doped in the past.



I could forgive him being a doper if he was interesting, relevant and not an utter twat.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2022)

Millar raised important points about his mental health in Racing Through the Dark, which I found very relatable. Probably why I give him a bit of leeway than other's who've been caught.

Philippa York (no relation) is also a very interesting former pro IMO.


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I could forgive him being a doper if he was interesting, relevant and not an utter twat.



So you're ok with his accent? I expect he'll be grateful for one positive in your review!

Do you or @Adam4868 think that Nairo's "sticky pannier" tactic was OK? Or is Millar automatically wrong?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> So you're ok with his accent? I expect he'll be grateful for one positive in your review!
> 
> Do you or @Adam4868 think that Nairo's "sticky pannier" tactic was OK? Or is Millar automatically wrong?


Looked to me like he was trying to grab a bottle/bidon ? 

View: https://twitter.com/velobetty/status/1550125554128474117?t=BYNkjw8vQGLdqst2zDCfDA&s=19an


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)

Some Tour de Femmes chat on the BBC:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0019b3l
38mins in.
"This Sunday we've got the Tour de France Femmes. It’s been called a “seminal” moment for women’s cycling because for the first time women will be able to wear the yellow jersey across eight days of gruelling cycling. We have Dani Every from British Cycling and cyclist Elinor Barker, an Olympic gold medallist and five-time world champion."


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Looked to me like he was trying to grab a bottle/bidon ?


From where? The TV bike doesn't carry bidons.

or was that an attempt at humour?


----------



## Martinsnos (22 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Wiggins back on the motorcycle



Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Back to my usual....
> 
> 1...see if there's a breakaway.
> 2- food
> ...



Sounds familiar... 👍


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> From where? The TV bike doesn't carry bidons.
> 
> or was that an attempt at humour?


I don't do humour.....I'm 100% with Nairoman on this 🙄


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2022)

It's probably been mentioned before on these pages, but as usual I'm late to the party. But I have to say I've really enjoyed Robbie McEwans analysis during this tour, let's hope he continues.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Do you or @Adam4868 think that Nairo's "sticky pannier" tactic was OK? Or is Millar automatically wrong?


That's not a sensible either/or question.

Quintana clearly got caught and was rightly pinged for cheating. Seems fair enough. So no, not OK.

Do I believe Millar when he says he wouldn't have done such a thing because it would be cheating? No, not for a minute.

But it's not a case of Nairo right or Millar right.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2022)

This race is wild!


----------



## nagden (22 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been impressed by Thomas on this tour. In a quiet, consistent way.



Me too. I think he has done incredibly well. He hasn't got that explosive sprint of the the two leaders but he has given his all and given the doubters something to think about.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jul 2022)

I fancy Sagan FtW today


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> I fancy Sagan FtW today



WVA


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jul 2022)

Never heard of him mate 😜


----------



## Peter Salt (22 Jul 2022)

LOL, four roundabouts in 30 seconds 

Finally, a French win.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2022)

First stage I've managed to see live. Seems like I picked the right one to manage it!

I'd forgotten that daytime TV ads are all for insurance and old people. Kind of jarring really.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2022)

CK's commentary. right said fred and hes going for it, got to love CK


----------



## Chislenko (22 Jul 2022)

Just a shame CL couldn't do that when he was at Cof.

As my Belgian friend says "It's in what they feed them"

I have no idea to what he is referring.


----------



## Martinsnos (22 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In my eyes, even when he is right, he is wrong. He shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the sport, forget his past, but for someone who has been in the peloton he has a remarkable lack of understanding of what is actually going on, his commentary/punditry is woeful



I don’t hear that myself. To me he often describes a possible scenario that then turns out to be the case. 
I’ve watched Eurosport and they are questioning why something is happening (or missing it) and ITV are seeing it and accurately describing what it is about.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2022)

I think (but I could well be wrong) that the last time the green and yellow jerseys were won by the same team was in 1997 Team Telekom. Jan Ullrich (yellow) Erik Zabel (green)


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> having to not listen to him makes GCNs fourty quid a year worth it alone.



This^^^^^^^


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just a shame CL couldn't do that when he was at Cof.
> 
> As my Belgian friend says "It's in what they feed them"
> 
> I have no idea to what he is referring.



I did read something about Cofidis and how poor and old-fashioned their training, nutrition etc was. Not only a question of budget but not modernised. Typical French way and why their teams are often second-rate.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> .... and NO adverts 👍



I inadvertantly ordered 10 crates of Alpecin thanks to the subliminal messages. Makes good chain lube apparently


----------



## Peter Salt (22 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I did read something about Cofidis and how poor and old-fashioned their training, nutrition etc was. Not only a question of budget but not modernised. Typical French way and why their teams are often second-rate.


I bet eating snails makes them slower


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Some Tour de Femmes chat on the BBC:
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0019b3l
> 38mins in.
> "This Sunday we've got the Tour de France Femmes. It’s been called a “seminal” moment for women’s cycling because for the first time women will be able to wear the yellow jersey across eight days of gruelling cycling. We have Dani Every from British Cycling and cyclist Elinor Barker, an Olympic gold medallist and five-time world champion."



I'm really excited about the TDFF. I think it deserves its own thread. Off to make one.


----------



## McNobber (22 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> CK's commentary. right said fred and hes going for it, got to love CK



Is that nobber still going?
Christ.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2022)

McNobber said:


> Is that nobber still going?
> Christ.



I like Carlton (and Rob), and have even warmed to SK more who has definitely improved over the past few years.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2022)

Fred Wright had been class this Tour hasn't he....can't be long until he gets his first grand tour win.


----------



## Martinsnos (22 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I like Carlton (and Rob), and have even warmed to SK more who has definitely improved over the past few years.



Carlton would be better if he didn’t laugh at his own jokes so often.

SK - possibly awake for longer periods?!


----------



## Hornchurch (22 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> This race is wild!










So, as regards to this 'crash' (above) & me asking the following (being a 'non-TDF-follower'), perhaps you lads can tell me...

1, Does the M/cyclist 'Press' (media), who appeared to cause this get chucked-off ?

2, Permanant ban, or, 

3, His T.V company (or media corp') cover the hefty fine or financial penalty for causing this ?

4, Does Jack B get a replacement bike/cycle & his place (pre-crash) get re-instated ?

5, Is this beer I'm drinking (lots of !), = Far too strong & I 'need' to go & have a lie-down 


I saw this video about 10-mins ago in my Yahoo-News-Feed & went looking for a better source....

Alas, Yahoo didn't explain anything & sadly, nor do I speak French - Hence my curiousity & asking the above....

.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jul 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> So, as regards to this 'crash' (above) & me asking the following (being a 'non-TDF-follower'), perhaps you lads can tell me...
> 
> 1, Does the M/cyclist 'Press' (media), who appeared to cause this get chucked-off ?
> 
> ...




Looks like the car has been breaking to avoid the crash ahead, so the motorbike looks a bit clueless, the cyclist has tried to fit through but there hasn't been space.

Personally I'd lay the blame with the car and the motorbike.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2022)

The car had to stop suddenly because of the other accident in front, also caused by a motorbike. _*Both motorcyclists were kicked off the race*_.


----------



## Hornchurch (22 Jul 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Looks like the car has been breaking to avoid the crash ahead, so the motorbike looks a bit clueless, the cyclist has tried to fit through but there hasn't been space.
> 
> Personally I'd lay the blame with the car and the motorbike.





Having watched it a few times now, I'd still "lay blame" with the motorcycle/press - (& there's me, lifelong biker with 5 x M/cycles !)

Whilst the (next) video is NOT as good as the one I initially posted, I do rather appreciate the subtitles (given)

Seems like the lad in Black (somewhat further ahead) crashed, forcing the U.A.E car to slam-on it's brakes.

The M/cycle rider, "situationally unaware" WASN'T concentrating on his far-shoulder & gave Jack.B no room to pass.

Had the M/cycle rider not been so dim-witted, it'll probably have been a better outcome.

I always figured (sarcasm intended, Laughs !), that the T.D.F "riders" get the drop, esp' over dim-witted M/cyclists !


----------



## Beebo (23 Jul 2022)

My take on it is poor course design and management. 

The road narrows very rapidly. The cars, bikes and riders should all have been warned about this well beforehand. In a briefing and also with a marshal on the road.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Jul 2022)

I blame lycra clad louts speeding through small villages at 60kph with no regard for the people who live there 🙂


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2022)

Still think the final stage is a waste of time....doesn't suit this tour.
Please let there be a final breakaway attempt 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Still think the final stage is a waste of time....doesn't suit this tour.
> Please let there be a final breakaway attempt 😁



Totally agree. Swap those two final mountain stages for 19 & 20? Or just too extreme after 3000kms of riding?


----------



## cougie uk (23 Jul 2022)

Beebo said:


> My take on it is poor course design and management.
> 
> The road narrows very rapidly. The cars, bikes and riders should all have been warned about this well beforehand. In a briefing and also with a marshal on the road.



Even if you brief everyone about roads narrowing - it's 112 mike stage. There's lots of places like that. You'd never be able to remember them all. 

Moto was wrong but cyclist could have been a bit more cautious too.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jul 2022)

Rider should have anticipated it happening imho. He went for a gap that didn’t exist.


----------



## Martinsnos (23 Jul 2022)

Just watching end of stage 19 again and wondering if the sprinters are thinking ‘why did I even bother with this Tour?’?!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jul 2022)

I live in SW France and l was at the Cahors stage yesterday , nice warm day plenty of freebies being distributed ( Haribos are of limited appeal, especially the pack that was thrown from the passing freeby vehicle and hit me on the head) Other than that , great day out. Oh and the bikes were spectacular.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jul 2022)

My rest day today so watching the stage on French tv "Jaja" commentating ....what could be better , oh and incidentally hardly any irrelevant advertising !!


----------



## Martinsnos (23 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> CK's commentary. right said fred and hes going for it, got to love CK



Any promo of Bernard Cribbins is a positive - what a legend.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Still think the final stage is a waste of time....doesn't suit this tour.
> Please let there be a final breakaway attempt 😁


Final sprint to break the deadlock in a desperately close points competition.

Oh, hang on ...


----------



## Martinsnos (23 Jul 2022)

Just thinking about this ITT. Highly likely it is only ever going to mean anything to say 30 riders (high placed and/or specialists). So it is hours of c120 riders just ‘going through the motions’. Feels a lack of ‘bang for buck’?!


----------



## Chislenko (23 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I live in SW France and l was at the Cahors stage yesterday , nice warm day plenty of freebies being distributed ( Haribos are of limited appeal, especially the pack that was thrown from the passing freeby vehicle and hit me on the head) Other than that , great day out. Oh and the bikes were spectacular.



Have you moved on to Rocamadour for today's stage? When we stopped in Cahors a few years back took a drive to Rocamadour, well worth a visit in my opinion.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I live in SW France and l was at the Cahors stage yesterday , nice warm day plenty of freebies being distributed ( Haribos are of limited appeal, especially the pack that was thrown from the passing freeby vehicle and hit me on the head) Other than that , great day out. Oh and the bikes were spectacular.



Photos please?


----------



## FishFright (23 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Photos please?



Of the Haribos?


----------



## Hornchurch (23 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Photos please?





FishFright said:


> Of the Haribos?





Preferably (just) 'Pre-Impact' , please !

BTW ; Did his voice 'squeal' like they do on Haribo's awful adverts ?

.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Have you moved on to Rocamadour for today's stage? When we stopped in Cahors a few years back took a drive to Rocamadour, well worth a visit in my opinion.



I agree, Rocamadour is pretty spectacular but l have to be at home today so watching the action on television.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jul 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Preferably (just) 'Pre-Impact' , please !
> 
> BTW ; Did his voice 'squeal' like they do on Haribo's awful adverts ?
> 
> .



Haven't seen the advert but l hope the voice over isn't as rude as l was


----------



## Beebo (23 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> Just thinking about this ITT. Highly likely it is only ever going to mean anything to say 30 riders (high placed and/or specialists). So it is hours of c120 riders just ‘going through the motions’. Feels a lack of ‘bang for buck’?!



Yes. But. 
If there was only 20s between the top 3 we would all be loving it. 
ITT is always 90% of riders making sure they make the cut off.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2022)

That was some TT from Ganna !


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2022)

WVA up at the moment


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2022)

looks like WVA is gonna smash this time trial


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2022)

smashed it


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jul 2022)

Jonas is motoring.


----------



## cougie uk (23 Jul 2022)

Ridiculous how good WVA is.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed that. Hats of to Vingegaard for not just cruising in but still putting enough in for second.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jul 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Ridiculous how good WVA is.



He could make it 4 stage wins tomorrow, great TT today.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2022)

Rather liked WVA having a cry at the end. I've never seen him show much emotion before.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Rather liked WVA having a cry at the end. I've never seen him show much emotion before.


maybe he is human after all eh....


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2022)

For me , this has been one of the best tours for a while


----------



## matticus (23 Jul 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Rider should have anticipated it happening imho. He went for a gap that didn’t exist.



Having watched this eleventy times ... think I agree. What should the Moto rider have done differently? He stayed as far left as possible. Bauer had plenty of time to see him i.e. it wasn't a last-second MGIF pass.

Just bad luck for Bauer?


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jul 2022)

Not much of a surprise that WVA had been announced as the tours most combative rider.


----------



## Domus (23 Jul 2022)

Best TdF that I can remember. Chapeau to everyone involved.
Can JV win the women's too?


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2022)

Domus said:


> Best TdF that I can remember. Chapeau to everyone involved.
> Can JV win the women's too?



With the amount of attacking during the stages, it reminds me of the old style tours before team orders came into play.
WvA reminds me a lot of my schoolboy hero, The Cannibal, Eddy Merckx.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jul 2022)

Complete rider… lots of exciting grand tours in coming years hopefully


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2022)

Big chapeau to Geraint Thomas aswell ! I thought considering the opposition he's had a class Tour.Thirty six years old.... there were plenty wrote him off.Im chuffed for him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2022)

Domus said:


> Best TdF that I can remember. Chapeau to everyone involved.
> Can JV win the women's too?



I doubt it. I'd love Vos to win but I can't see it.

I don't doubt that she would have had a few TdF victories by now if she'd had the chance - she has 3 Giro Donne after all. But this year it's AvV's to lose I think.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed that. Hats of to Vingegaard for not just cruising in but still putting enough in for second.



But he _VERY _nearly lost it on that descent!!!


----------



## matticus (23 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Rather liked WVA having a cry at the end. I've never seen him show much emotion before.



I was really moved to see him AND Vingo showing their emotions. Made the snooze-fest of an ITT quite watchable!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2022)

I went and watched the bowls in my local park


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2022)

JA won his comeback race, Stage 1 of Tour de Wallonie. Apparently the TdF course was designed for him but seriously would he have beat JV or Pog?


----------



## matticus (24 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I went and watched the bowls in my local park



Not Boules??


----------



## matticus (24 Jul 2022)

I've just watched TJV doing the champagne thing (80km to go) /spoiler.

If you can't enjoy that, as part of the crazy tapestry that is Grand Tour racing, I don't know what to say.
(Maybe head for your local dual-carriageway on Sunday morning and watch sperm heads? You could even take your own stopwatch! )


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2022)

Geschke , unchallenged, wins final KOM point. Has a 2nd place rider forced to wear a jersey ever sulked on the processional stage?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I've just watched TJV doing the champagne thing (80km to go) /spoiler.
> 
> If you can't enjoy that, as part of the crazy tapestry that is Grand Tour racing, I don't know what to say.
> (Maybe head for your local dual-carriageway on Sunday morning and watch sperm heads? You could even take your own stopwatch! )


Never bother with it....been a couple of times.But as for watching it....last 10k highlights will do.


----------



## matticus (24 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Never bother with it....been a couple of times.But as for watching it....last 10k highlights will do.



Oh jeez, I'm not watching 80km live! Fettlin' bikes now - highlights later (with Gary and everyone's favourite DMillar  )


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2022)

Right a couple of hours of work done. Finish of TdFF watched. Garden tools from yesterday's efforts tidied. Bit of cooking done. 20k to go. Time to start watching.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Oh jeez, I'm not watching 80km live! Fettlin' bikes now - highlights later (with Gary and everyone's favourite DMillar  )


I'll be fine.... it's only 26 days to go to the Vuelta.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Never bother with it....been a couple of times.But as for watching it....last 10k highlights will do.



More interest then than Gorka Izagirre who abandoned before the start so that he could ride I his local race tomorrow, a case of much needed UCI points for Movistar?


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jul 2022)

Pog and G two up lol


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2022)

Mike_P said:


> More interest then than Gorka Izagirre who abandoned before the start so that he could ride I his local race tomorrow, a case of much needed UCI points for Movistar?


Yes I read that....I'm not into the points thing but there's obviously more to be earned from a win in his home race ? 
I don't see much difference from him pulling out to when sprinters do it in the Tour.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> CK's commentary. right said fred and hes going for it, got to love CK


CK must still be doping. There are few other explanations for his utterances. At least Millar confessed and stopped.


----------



## Domus (24 Jul 2022)

Looking forward to the Netflix take on the tour.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> Not Boules??



But at least not bowels


----------



## Martinsnos (24 Jul 2022)

Even since Vingegaard was going to win, some commentators have made Pogačar seem like the Pippa Middleton of cycling - they talk about him more than Catherine…I mean Jonas!


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> Even since Vingegaard was going to win, some commentators have made Pogačar seem like the Pippa Middleton of cycling - they talk about him more than Catherine…I mean Jonas!


What did you expect? Since losing the lead, Pogi has attacked far more than Jonas... because he's needed to. Attacks get talked about more than dull defence.


----------



## geocycle (25 Jul 2022)

Martinsnos said:


> Even since Vingegaard was going to win, some commentators have made Pogačar seem like the Pippa Middleton of cycling - they talk about him more than Catherine…I mean Jonas!


True! Mrs G was sat on the sofa in the other room, not watching but having to listen all tour. At the end she asked “so I suppose Focaccia won”


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

geocycle said:


> At the end she asked “so I suppose Focaccia won”



Similar here:
"So who won, Roglic? ... Oh, he got injured. So I guess it was Focaccia?"

Women and food - they're obsessed!


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Bauer vs the Moto, his version:
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/racin...into-the-uae-car-because-i-knew-it-was-softer


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes I read that....I'm not into the points thing but there's obviously more to be earned from a win in his home race ?
> I don't see much difference from him pulling out to when sprinters do it in the Tour.



indeed GI had nothing to gain from riding the final stage, he's neither a lead out man nor a sprinter, might as well go and race his home race.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> indeed GI had nothing to gain from riding the final stage, he's neither a lead out man nor a sprinter, might as well go and race his home race.


To be fair Van Aert turned up but didn't race yesterday 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> indeed GI had nothing to gain from riding the final stage, he's neither a lead out man nor a sprinter, might as well go and race his home race.



Just that he has DNF on his palmares, instead of quite a creditable 33rd which he was on stage 20.
I guess there must be some personal commitment, and possibly some €€ or UCI points.
His decision I suppose.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just that he has DNF on his palmares, instead of quite a creditable 33rd which he was on stage 20.
> I guess there must be some personal commitment, and possibly some €€ or UCI points.
> His decision I suppose.


Going to his hometown race as one of the favourites must have been to tempting 😁
Movistar haven't actually shined at the Tour ? With Valverde going at the end of season can they really afford to pin all there hopes on Mas.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> To be fair Van Aert turned up but didn't race yesterday 🙄



he had the small matter of Jersey to be presented with no alternative race in his home town...


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> he had the small matter of Jersey to be presented with no alternative race in his home town...


More of a case of photo opportunity with the team or sprint ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

And the maillot sable, for the first rider to finish over an hour behind the winner ( https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/the-maillot-sable-classification/ ) goes to ....

Tom Pidcock 1hr 1min 15 seconds off the lead.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2022)

bloody enjoyed the whole tour, best for a while , still undecided whether the cobbles have a place in a grand tour, on one hand they all have to ride them so all equal, o the other hand , too much depends on luck


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Wiggins talking to the eternally-banned seems to think Team UAE are his Garmin, unable to support a win, and Jumbo are his Sky, ready to dump Roglič now a younger star has risen. https://www.stickybottle.com/latest...ken-unit-any-tour-hopes-now-ended-for-roglic/


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Wiggins talking to the eternally-banned seems to think Team UAE are his Garmin, unable to support a win, and Jumbo are his Sky, ready to dump Roglič now a younger star has risen. https://www.stickybottle.com/latest...ken-unit-any-tour-hopes-now-ended-for-roglic/


Yawn...
"Wiggins said on The Move podcast with Lance Armstrong after today’s stage."
🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yawn...
> "Wiggins said on The Move podcast with Lance Armstrong after today’s stage."
> 🙄



I'm not scrambling to find out what it was he said.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

roadrash said:


> bloody enjoyed the whole tour, best for a while , still undecided whether the cobbles have a place in a grand tour, on one hand they all have to ride them so all equal, o the other hand , too much depends on luck


Great Tour and I'm a definately cobbles and gravel sought of fan ! 
Dare I say this tours been even better as theres been less sprint chances 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not scrambling to find out what it was he said.


I'll edit for you....Roglics done for at Jumbo...if I was Pogi I'd change my way of racing....Do you know I'm just a boy from Kilburn ?


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yawn...
> "Wiggins said on The Move podcast with Lance Armstrong after today’s stage."
> 🙄



I don't get why people are still even bothering with Lance. Plenty of clean athletes to focus on.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I don't get why people are still even bothering with Lance. Plenty of clean athletes to focus on.


Apparently Brads got a full back tattoo of Lances face and his seven yellow jerseys 😁


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I don't get why people are still even bothering with Lance. Plenty of clean athletes to focus on.



He seems to have had a resurgence recently. I shouldn't talk I guess, being a fan of well-spoken Millar, but the Lance thing does surprise me.
Then again, look how many 'mercins voted Trump ...

(apart from one interview, any other evidence of Wiggins being a Lance fan? @Adam4868 ? Anyone? Admittedly, he doesn't seem to worry much what people think about him 👍)


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> He seems to have had a resurgence recently. I shouldn't talk I guess, being a fan of well-spoken Millar, but the Lance thing does surprise me.
> Then again, look how many 'mercins voted Trump ...
> 
> (apart from one interview, any other evidence of Wiggins being a Lance fan? @Adam4868 ? Anyone? Admittedly, he doesn't seem to worry much what people think about him 👍)


Apart from having him in his book as a "icon" I'm sure there's a few "he's just a lost soul trying to redeem himself" sort of articles about on the web from Brad.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> (apart from one interview, any other evidence of Wiggins being a Lance fan? @Adam4868 ? Anyone? Admittedly, he doesn't seem to worry much what people think about him 👍)


@Adam4868 beat me to it, he named him as one of his heroes a while back https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/46051098


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Adam4868 beat me to it, he named him as one of his heroes a while back https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/46051098


But it's all fine. There may be doper fan and doping suspect Wiggins, former Armstrong teammate McEwen, Clenbuterol Contador, former Sinkewitz-era Telekom rider Eisel, twice-positive Kelly and fark knows who else on GCN, but its fans get upset with ITV over one repentant ex-doper? Is it because he confessed and didn't dispute his UCI ban, unlike most of GCN's dopers? Certain fans prefer to believe the denials and hate those who reveal that not everything is honest.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> But it's all fine. There may be doper fan and doping suspect Wiggins, former Armstrong teammate McEwen, Clenbuterol Contador, former Sinkewitz-era Telekom rider Eisel, twice-positive Kelly and fark knows who else on GCN, but its fans get upset with ITV over one repentant ex-doper? Is it because he confessed and didn't dispute his UCI ban, unlike most of GCN's dopers? Certain fans prefer to believe the denials and hate those who reveal that not everything is honest.


I've never once mentioned Doping in my dislike for Millar....can't stand the bloke in general 🙄


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> But it's all fine. There may be doper fan and doping suspect Wiggins, former Armstrong teammate McEwen, Clenbuterol Contador, former Sinkewitz-era Telekom rider Eisel, twice-positive Kelly and fark knows who else on GCN, but its fans get upset with ITV over one repentant ex-doper? Is it because he confessed and didn't dispute his UCI ban, unlike most of GCN's dopers? Certain fans prefer to believe the denials and hate those who reveal that not everything is honest.



Nowt to with drugs, Lance Armstrong is just a horrible human being. Do you not see that?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> But it's all fine. There may be doper fan and doping suspect Wiggins, former Armstrong teammate McEwen, Clenbuterol Contador, former Sinkewitz-era Telekom rider Eisel, twice-positive Kelly and fark knows who else on GCN, but its fans get upset with ITV over one repentant ex-doper? Is it because he confessed and didn't dispute his UCI ban, unlike most of GCN's dopers? Certain fans prefer to believe the denials and hate those who reveal that not everything is honest.



Frankly I think some people tend to use a person's doping record as a way to criticise people they already dislike. There's probably a fancy Latin term for this, post-mindy-madeupus factibus or something.

I'd tend to just choose my heros and antiheros for my own whims, and leave the doping out of it. For instance, I've always thought that Armstrong was the dictionary definition of t_he word the Americans use to mean bum-hole,_ which is a good enough reason to dislike him. I think Dan Lloyd is a great presenter, and I'd still think the same if it turned out he was pumped full of EPO. (And I'd advise him to seek a refund)


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I've never once mentioned Doping in my dislike for Millar....can't stand the bloke in general 🙄


Actually, you have, exactly once, but you've been clear that mostly you dislike him for being pretentious, and I respect that. It's other nobbers who have double standards, criticising one doper while embracing a troupe of them.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Actually, you have, exactly once, but you've been clear that mostly you dislike him for being pretentious, and I respect that. It's other nobbers who have double standards, criticising one doper while embracing a troupe of them.





mjr said:


> Actually, you have, exactly once


Shocked 😲
Get rid of the lot of them for me....just have Orla ?


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Nowt to with drugs, Lance Armstrong is just a horrible human being. Do you not see that?


I see that, and more. Surprised GCN haven't hired him yet.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jul 2022)

Not sure how the stage 5 cobbles would have played out in the rain, but it was a great (dusty) stage and showcased the pros technical skills. Hope it stays although UAE team boss and others don't want it.
Brilliant Tour though and can't wait for the Vuelta ... 3 of last 4 stages in the mountains!


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure how the stage 5 cobbles would have played out in the rain, but it was a great (dusty) stage and showcased the pros technical skills. Hope it stays although UAE team boss and others don't want it.
> Brilliant Tour though and can't wait for the Vuelta ... 3 of last 4 stages in the mountains!



I think the cobbles are exciting for the spectators but a lottery for the riders. I'd be tempted to leave them for the spring classics to be honest.

I'm not averse to a bit of gravel surface over a minor mountain pass though.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Jul 2022)

Doping or not I have a huge dislike of Rob Hatch.

Think that's everyone on GCN sorted now.


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I'm not averse to a bit of gravel surface over a minor mountain pass though.



Well sure - a gravel climb makes a nice spectacle and is lower risk than most tarmac descents.👍


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Brilliant Tour though and can't wait for the Vuelta ... 3 of last 4 stages in the mountains!



Had a quick look yesterday whilst suffering the end of the Tour blues....eight summit finishes 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Well I guess I'm in a minority with the cobbles....I'd leave them in.
In fact I'd leave them in and make sure they get a good hosepiping before the stage !


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Well I guess I'm in a minority with the cobbles....I'd leave them in.
> In fact I'd leave them in and make sure they get a good hosepiping before the stage !


Are you a sadist who would prefer a lottery to betting?


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Doping or not I have a huge dislike of Rob Hatch.
> 
> Think that's everyone on GCN sorted now.


No-one has said a bad word against Orla recently.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jul 2022)

Some of the gravel/cobble shots this year were epic.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Are you a sadist who would prefer a lottery to betting?


Descending at 100kmh in the wet or riding over cobbles.Its a tough sport.I wonder if there's more accidents in sprints or on cobbles ?


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Doping or not I have a huge dislike of Rob Hatch.



I think he's a terrible commentator. Top language skills though.
(now, does anyone know what Hugh Porter brought to the table ... )


----------



## geocycle (25 Jul 2022)

Is there a compilation of Gary Imlach’s monologues anywhere?


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Doping or not I have a huge dislike of Rob Hatch


Not commentating on the Vuleta so who will be bar CK?


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

geocycle said:


> Is there a compilation of Gary Imlach’s monologues anywhere?



(Finally, some positivity! )
Not that I know of. But you may like this: 
Gary Imlach's Peloton of Joy (@ImlachHair) / Twitter​https://twitter.com › imlachhair

_Gary Imlach_: journalist, cycling pundit, wordsmith, polo shirt god, lover and visionary. Join the Church of _Gary_ and ride with his Peloton of Joy.


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> No-one has said a bad word against Orla recently.



She cannot say "hour" properly.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I think he's a terrible commentator. Top language skills though.


Seriously ? I think he's one of the most knowledgeable there is...now weather you like his pronunciations and accents is a different thing.But it's a great skill and not easy to do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Seriously ? I think he's one of the most knowledgeable there is...now weather you like his pronunciations and accents is a different thing.But it's a great skill and not easy to do.



I'm not anti-Hatch, I think he's pretty good ... until the you get to the finish. He gets a bit shouty and he's not really a master of shouting. And he really must come up with a new phrase instead of "oh, no, no, no, no" when he sees a crash.


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> now weather you like his pronunciations and accents is a different thing.But it's a great skill and not easy to do.



Who are you arguing with now??


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> And he really must come up with a new phrase instead of "oh, no, no, no, no" when he sees a crash.



That's exactly the sort of thing I have a problem with.
Also shouting "Sagan!" (for example), without actually telling us anything useful. It's just a stream of consciousness pouring out of his gob.

(He might be the world expert on everything cycling - from technology to chateaux, palmares to gear-ratios - but he doesn't convey any of it, to me, in any coherent form.)


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> And the maillot sable, for the first rider to finish over an hour behind the winner ( https://cyclingtips.com/2019/07/the-maillot-sable-classification/ ) goes to ....
> 
> Tom Pidcock 1hr 1min 15 seconds off the lead.


The fight for sable was one of the most compelling features of the last few days, sadly receiving little of the attention it deserved. Sepp Kuss appeared to be comfortably placed, needing to lose just 65 seconds to yellow in the TT. Pidcock's task was far harder, the gap he needed to bridge being over five minutes, and he still had to fit into any space Kuss might have left. But his perfectly judged effort put him into sable by 81 seconds from Kuss, and 68 seconds beyond the qualifying standard.

He still had to be careful yesterday, as Kuss was part of the Jumbo pose-fest. Sensibly he finished alone, 7 seconds further back, far enough not to be in any incriminating photographs.

I think he knew.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2022)

So now that the dust has settled, it seems that everyone who is "into" cycling thought this was one of the best TdF in living memory. With so few pure sprint stages there was plenty of room for interesting rolling murito stages. I wonder if the organisers will get positive viewing figures (bearing in mind most people who watch TdF on the telly aren't "into" cycling) and it will encourage them to make this a more permanent shift away from the sprinters and more towards the rouleurs?

Maybe we will then see a change in the composition of teams? It's hard to justify a pure sprinter (and associated lead out personnel) unless they're really really good as there are so few win opportunities. I hope so

In my dream as the person running the TdF I'd put loads of pan flat TTing in there to give the likes of Ganna and Van Aert a huge time buffer over the skinny pipecleaner climbers and then watch the drama unfold


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> He seems to have had a resurgence recently. I shouldn't talk I guess, being a fan of well-spoken Millar, but the Lance thing does surprise me.
> Then again, look how many 'mercins voted Trump ...



I don’t know if any stories or proof of Millar being such a bully and as deeply unpleasant as Lance but maybe I’m being hypocritical. I find Lance deeply repulsive in so many ways.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Seriously ? I think he's one of the most knowledgeable there is...now *weather* you like his pronunciations and accents is a different thing.But it's a great skill and not easy to do.



Sorry to be pedantic Adam, should it not be whether?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Sorry to be pedantic Adam, should it not be whether?


I'm crap at spelling/grammer...but if it bothers you I'll correct it ?


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> With so few pure sprint stages there was plenty of room for interesting rolling murito stages.



for whhhaaaats??


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> for whhhaaaats??



He said _for rolling murito stages_. Can't you read?

I love a good rolling murito stage, myself.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> In my dream as the person running the TdF I'd put loads of pan flat TTing in there to give the likes of Ganna and Van Aert a huge time buffer over the skinny pipecleaner climbers and then watch the drama


Vinny a 58 kg rider TTing on the flat as fast as Ganna has put that to bed.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Vinny a 58 kg rider TTing on the flat as fast as Ganna has put that to bed.


Yes and 78kg WVA can reach summit finishes before Pidcock and Yates. Nothing strange about any of it at all, is there?


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> He said _for rolling murito stages_. Can't you read?
> 
> I love a good rolling murito stage, myself.


I don't like muritos much, or any other cocktails.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Yes and 78kg WVA can reach summit finishes before Pidcock and Yates. Nothing strange about any of it at all, is there?


If your insinuating something say it...I just think there at the top of their game and it's good to see.
The Tour for me just proved no matter how good you are it's a team sport and Jonas had the stronger one.


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> He said _for rolling murito stages_. Can't you read?
> 
> I love a good rolling murito stage, myself.



I certainly like the _sound _of them!


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Doping or not I have a huge dislike of Rob Hatch.
> 
> Think that's everyone on GCN sorted now.



Not quite as bad as Carlton Kirby.

I actually quite like the GCN presenters, it is their seriously over-excitable commentators that I don't like.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Yes and 78kg WVA can reach summit finishes before Pidcock and Yates. Nothing strange about any of it at all, is there?



What do you think they're on, as a matter of interest?
I find your casual insiinuations questionable without any obvious evidence apart from they're good and they win things


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I actually quite like the GCN presenters, it is their seriously over-excitable commentators that I don't like.



The 2022 Giro is probably the first Grand Tour I've watched throughout on Quest (i.e. the 1 hour GCN highlights prog?); based on that, I totally agree.

Great studio team, reet poor commentary.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes I read that....I'm not into the points thing but there's obviously more to be earned from a win in his home race ?
> I don't see much difference from him pulling out to when sprinters do it in the Tour.



Well it didn't work for Gorka
38th while Simon Yates took the win and Bike Exchange first and second whuich will be decent UCI points for them.
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/prueba-villafranca/2022/result


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2022)

I like all the GCN presenters and pundits apart from a certain one who still knows fark all about pro-racing, struggles to identify anybody not in green or yellow and has weird favourite riders such as Reicenbach and Meintjes


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2022)

mjr said:


> Yes and 78kg WVA can reach summit finishes before Pidcock and Yates. Nothing strange about any of it at all, is there?



simple answer.... NO

Just come straight out and say what you are implying, it makes me wonder why you bother watching if you really do think some are on the sauce, but then again im not sure you really think that or just enjoy throwing the insinuations in.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Well it didn't work for Gorka
> 38th while Simon Yates took the win and Bike Exchange first and second whuich will be decent UCI points for them.
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/prueba-villafranca/2022/result


Not like Movistar to read it wrong


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jul 2022)

good old CK, love him or hate him ....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> So now that the dust has settled, it seems that everyone who is "into" cycling thought this was one of the best TdF in living memory. With so few pure sprint stages there was plenty of room for interesting rolling murito stages. I wonder if the organisers will get positive viewing figures (bearing in mind most people who watch TdF on the telly aren't "into" cycling) and it will encourage them to make this a more permanent shift away from the sprinters and more towards the rouleurs?
> 
> Maybe we will then see a change in the composition of teams? It's hard to justify a pure sprinter (and associated lead out personnel) unless they're really really good as there are so few win opportunities. I hope so
> 
> In my dream as the person running the TdF I'd put loads of pan flat TTing in there to give the likes of Ganna and Van Aert a huge time buffer over the skinny pipecleaner climbers and then watch the drama unfold



I'd take out all the sprint racing, the points race, the TT's and the spotty jersey malarky. And the daft ride into Paris cobblers. 

Pure GC only.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd take out all the sprint racing, the points race, the TT's and the spotty jersey malarky. And the daft ride into Paris cobblers.
> 
> Pure GC only.



There are only ever at most half a dozen serious GC contenders, and without the other competitions, teams without one of those would have little incentive to enter.

It also Imo adds quite a bit to the interest, as differing strategies play out between riders competing for the other jerseys or just for stage wins.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd take out all the sprint racing, the points race, the TT's and the spotty jersey malarky. And the daft ride into Paris cobblers.
> 
> Pure GC only.


Welcome to the classics 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd take out all the sprint racing, the points race, the TT's and the spotty jersey malarky. And the daft ride into Paris cobblers.
> 
> Pure GC only.



Just for a bit of balance, I'm a fan of the green jersey competition and the rather few decent sprints and the failure of the competition to get going has been a bit of a negative for me this year. Probably the only negative this year really. 

The daft ride to Paris is nothing to be worried about, it's just an extended neutralised zone before the rather delayed départ réel in Paris for the Champs Elysees circuits and sprint. Just tune in a bit later on.

But anyway, they're going to have to move the finish in future editions because of works in Paris for the Olympics aren't they?


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The daft ride to Paris is nothing to be worried about, it's just an extended neutralised zone before the rather delayed depart réel in Paris for the Champs Elysees circuits and sprint. Just tune in a bit later on.



Yes - I can't understand why so many people take against it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> But anyway, they're going to have to move the finish in future editions because of works in Paris for the Olympics aren't they?



I think only for the one year (2024).

I believe it will finish in Nice that year.


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think only for the one year (2024).
> 
> I believe it will finish in Nice that year.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdWJpHt1Xws


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think only for the one year (2024).
> 
> I believe it will finish in Nice that year.



I'm probably making this up but I thought that as part of works for the Olympics they were doing something to the Champs Elysees that meant they couldn't do the finish there anymore, so couldn't go back??? I' m probably just imagining things.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm crap at spelling/grammer...but if it bothers you I'll correct it ?



No Adam, it doesn't bother me but I know there are some grammar police on here.

I fall into the crap at spelling bracket as well so no worries.


----------



## Chislenko (25 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> Well it didn't work for Gorka
> 38th while Simon Yates took the win and Bike Exchange first and second whuich will be decent UCI points for them.
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/prueba-villafranca/2022/result



To be honest neither brother is pulling up any trees nowadays.

I can see them both finishing their careers at a team who ride in orange.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2022)

What surprised me on ITV4s show was Phil Liggett still commentating, for NBC. Now can you imagine him and CK together !


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> To be honest neither brother is pulling up any trees nowadays.
> 
> I can see them both finishing their careers at a team who ride in orange.


Apparently got a big appearance fee and a discount on his electricity bills.


----------



## matticus (25 Jul 2022)

A sprinter gives his view of the Champs:


View: https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/1551260299440922631?t=NZzhPmNAAcS2LRWirZYZTg&s=19


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think only for the one year (2024).
> 
> I believe it will finish in Nice that year.


Should have gone back to the Vélodrome de Vincennes for a year.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd take out all the sprint racing, the points race, the TT's and the spotty jersey malarky. And the daft ride into Paris cobblers.
> 
> Pure GC only.



I'd put more TT in.

I don't think the winner should necessarily be the one with the highest watts/kg. Whilst it was "another era" I liked the idea of Indurain sticking it to the pipcleaners in the TTs and then desperately trying to hang with them in the mountains. Of course what's happened is the pipecleaners have got better at TTs and the TTers have got better at climbing, which is a pity as it somewhat homogenises the field


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I'd put more TT in.
> 
> I don't think the winner should necessarily be the one with the highest watts/kg. Whilst it was "another era" I liked the idea of Indurain sticking it to the pipcleaners in the TTs and then desperately trying to hang with them in the mountains. Of course what's happened is the pipecleaners have got better at TTs and the TTers have got better at climbing, which is a pity as it somewhat homogenises the field


Totally disagree...how many on here find TTs exciting ? The vast majority of armchair fans want mountains and suffering.Nobody sits through a whole days of ITTs,well not many.Ive been to a few in the flesh so to speak.Id bring back team TTs though ! 
Cycling has moved so far on from the days of Indurain...do you think Van Aert could win a three week race ? Tough one to call,I don't personally.But he can sprint,climb TT with the best of them.Maybe he doesn't want to.I think we're seeing some of the best GC cyclists ever,keep it how it is and enjoy it.😁


----------



## Legs (26 Jul 2022)

nickyboy said:


> I'd put more TT in.
> 
> I don't think the winner should necessarily be the one with the highest watts/kg. Whilst it was "another era" I liked the idea of Indurain sticking it to the pipcleaners in the TTs and then desperately trying to hang with them in the mountains. Of course what's happened is the pipecleaners have got better at TTs and the TTers have got better at climbing, which is a pity as it somewhat homogenises the field



What's also happened is that, with the more scientific approach to racing (constantly watching power, being fed information by DSes etc etc), the racing is more conservative and only really happens in the last few kilometres of a summit finish. Andy Schleck's 2011 attack on the stage to the Galibier was the last time that I remember a real long-range attack that shook up the Tour GC. (see also: Froome on that Giro gravel stage...)

Additionally riders aren't making so many tactical errors so you don't get people massively overstretching themselves and blowing up, which can lead to an exciting yoyo GC battle (see: 2006, Landis' exploits and Pereiro being 'accidentally' allowed back into GC contention)


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I think only for the one year (2024).
> 
> I believe it will finish in Nice that year.



View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1551870209996296194?t=gkzRQrdm-Vb8LS_gZxxYxQ&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2022)

Not sure I have any suggestion to change it that isn't either stupid, or would have unforeseen problems.

I'm not bothered about cobbles. A cobbled stage every few years is fine by me. For watching I like TTTs as I think it's great to watch a team working well together, and it's even better to watch a team balls it up completely. So a TTT every now and then is good. I'm also a fan of the green jersey comp and wouldn't like to see it devalued, so I still want to see some proper flat sprint stages with a doomed breakaway and everyone moaning that it's boring and praying for crosswinds.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not sure I have any suggestion to change it that isn't either stupid, or would have unforeseen problems.
> 
> I'm not bothered about cobbles. A cobbled stage every few years is fine by me. For watching I like TTTs as I think it's great to watch a team working well together, and it's even better to watch a team balls it up completely. So a TTT every now and then is good. I'm also a fan of the green jersey comp and wouldn't like to see it devalued, so I still want to see some proper flat sprint stages with a doomed breakaway and everyone moaning that it's boring and praying for crosswinds.


Roughly translated as you'd change nowt 😁


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2022)

WELLL ..
We already have two TTs (most years). I really don't like them (and i've said so!). As in the Giro, have a proper road stage instead of the stoopid prologue TT, preferably flattish so that a non-climber gets a go in the Yellow Jumper. Have a decent length TT somewhere in the middle, so that - as posted above - maybe the Indurain-types can turn things into a more interesting contest.

(And obviously keep the Champs Elysees finale. That goes without saying ...)


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> (And obviously keep the Champs Elysees finale. That goes without saying ...)


You were doing so well.....🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2022)

Phil Gil says bye bye

View: https://twitter.com/PhilippeGilbert/status/1551625859727081475


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jul 2022)

Retiring or still riding the classics / one day races?


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Retiring or still riding the classics / one day races?



Retiring completely I think.

Edit. Yes. At end of the season https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/philippe-gilbert-announces-retirement-at-end-of-2022-season/


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2022)

The new King of Denmark 😁

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1552269944590667781?t=w5fD8ooR3WfxzLG21BIG1A&s=19


----------



## roadrash (27 Jul 2022)

Now THATS what you call a crowd


----------

